# Official FAT chance thread



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi guys
OK, so people like myself incapable of uploading pics, just tell us what you've got. If you can upload pics all the better! Show the love for FAT people  

My babies
93 Fat Chance yo eddy, pearlised lavender. parts highlights, Box levers, grafton maglite cantis, critical racing cantis, Ibis ti bars & stem, IRD post, cooks QRs & RSRs cranks, hugi hubs, 231ceramics, m900xtr shifters f.mech & durace r.mech.

99 Fat Chance Titanium, chris king ti headset, 7 ti stem, m951 XTR cranks, bb, cantis,shifterlevers, mechs, cassette. full SRP ti bolt kit. King hubs. King ti cages. Custom syncros ti post shaft with raceface clamp.

Look forward to hearing/seeing what you've got!

Many thanks!

ta

scant


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Why am I not suprised this to be your post Scant!

My only Fat right now is an older Wicked(?)...although I can't be sure on that. It was a theft recovery frame with a quick rattle can paint job over the original Grellow. I've taken some laquer thinner to it and it's worked ok thus far, but some or the original decals are being lost as a result...
Most of the mini mtb'er decals all over the frame are in pretty good shape though. I'm only half way down with the rub down.
Before and after pics below...
Of course, I'm sorta looking for a nice early 90's Yo Eddy Team if anyone want's to humor me.
Before:








After:


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Scant - Welcome and a question for you....*

Scant, I have a 1992 Yo Eddy, and for some reason, I can not find the front deraileur. I have the type that feeds the del. cable throught the bottom via a small pully on the back of the seat tube.

Question #1 - What size is the del. clamp? 31.8?

Question #2 - Is the front Del. a bottom pull or top pull?

Any help would be great. I plan on putting a simple XT on it.

Thanks

JS


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi guys
rumfy, A mate of mine is considering selling his complete Yo eddy (91?) mail me for his address (UK).  
Are you going to try & fully restore the wicked (I've followed your progress on 1stflightbikes ) or possibly go for a respray?

http://www.fatfans.de/ seems to suggest "Front derailleur size: 1 1/4", top pull only" which seems way out to me! 31.8mm _bottom pull_ for the pulley behind the seatube is right. Its inkeeping with the bike. I run this setup on my Yo. To be honest the roller isnt great. When mud accumulates on the roller it turns the roller into a cam to a lesser extent!
Much later models of Yo used direct cable, no pulley, top pull mechs which work a lot better 

ta

scant


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

First Flight forum is a nice place to hang.
I've seen your name come up on the mtb-news.de and singletrackworld forums too...all good places to learn.

As far as my Fat, I beleive the frame is too big for me. To put the money into a respray and then sell it would not be a very good way to spend my money.
I'll take the time to clean it up as best I can and hope to find a good home for it.
I just didn't want to see it waste away.

I'm open to any Yo really...but to ship a frame over seas might proove more money than I can afford.

Which Fats have the wish bone style seat stays?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi eric
nar, I meant restoring the Yo for restoration sake! Although selling it for 1 that fits you does make sence  mail me & I'll pass you onto grant whos considering selling his yo.

The 93 fat chance titanium & the buck shaver both had wishbone seatstays. theres a real nice buck on ebay.de in lavender currently 

ta

scant


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, I'd love to hold on to every frame I get, but my dinky apartment doesn't let me spread out...I can, however, justify an exchange for the correct size....then resto!

Thanks on the wishbone info. Speaking of Ti's...also one up on ebay.com
That buck is in fine shape!



scant said:


> hi eric
> nar, I meant restoring the Yo for restoration sake! Although selling it for 1 that fits you does make sence  mail me & I'll pass you onto grant whos considering selling his yo.
> 
> The 93 fat chance titanium & the buck shaver both had wishbone seatstays. theres a real nice buck on ebay.de in lavender currently


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

ok, here we go  
fat chance 1989 NOS


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

fat chance monster fat, late 1991 - sold 4 weeks ago


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

again, fat chance monster fat 1992


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

fat chance 10th anniversary NOS


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

last but not least: fat chance titanium 1993  

regards,
marc


----------



## STR-1 (Jan 7, 2004)

I guess it is appropriate that my first post here should be a pic of my old Fat Chance Team Comp. How do you guys like this one? We didn't need no stinking suspension. How about those Scott aero bars and the black and green Bullseye hubs? That was a great bike. Rolled like a freight train. Cool site by the way. I will have to start checking in when I can.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So....Marc....wanna trade? 



rasaldul said:


> last but not least: fat chance titanium 1993
> 
> regards,
> marc


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

If you ever find another Monster Fat in Medium, and it is for sale, Please contact me. I have a 1992 Yo Eddy, but would love the Monster in memory of Fat Matt.

JS


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi guys
rasadul, nice collection! I'd love a 10th anniversary. There were a few for sale early last year. I was spending soo much $$ on bikes I held back, gutted, wish I hadnt now!

JS, so whats the full story behind "but would love the Monster in memory of Fat Matt."??

ta

scant


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

scant said:


> hi guys
> rasadul, nice collection! I'd love a 10th anniversary. There were a few for sale early last year. I was spending soo much $$ on bikes I held back, gutted, wish I hadnt now!
> .......


you´re right mike, in may last year there have been 4 10th anni´s for sale in 1 week ([email protected],[email protected],[email protected]). getting a 10th anni is not cheap - but it´s worth spending a lot of money. soon it will get nearly NOS 900 xtr components (sorry, but campy record OR sucks  )

regards, 
marc


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi marc
the 10ths didnt sell for crazy $$ 450UK pounds frame & fork. Thats why i regret it sooo much know!
Do you know the person with 3 10ths pictured on mtb-classic forum? Now thats plain greedy!  

ta

scant


----------



## useyourdagger (Jan 9, 2004)

*My Yo Eddy singlespeed*

Here's my '94 Somerville Yo Eddy, currently sporting an ENO eccentric rear hub for singlespeed, Race Face cranks in orange! By the way, Chris Chance's wife has tons of Fat Chance gear, including full decal sets, if anyone's interested. And she told me last week that they're trying to restart manufacturing for the Big One Inch forks. No more bikes, though.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

"that they're trying to restart manufacturing for the Big One Inch forks"

dude!!!  

is that right? not too surprised, theres a big demand for cool high end forks these days! Whos going to be making them?

ta

scant


----------



## useyourdagger (Jan 9, 2004)

*Big One Inch*



scant said:


> "that they're trying to restart manufacturing for the Big One Inch forks"
> 
> dude!!!
> 
> ...


Not sure, but someone in the Somerville area. Wendyll is her name, and she's currently selling stuff on ebay under the username yobetty. She's very nice and seems happy to talk shop.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

dude, wendyl is chris chances ex & a big part of FAT chance in herself!
I wonder who's going to do the building? Anymore info post it here!  

ta

scant


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

Matt was a large person, and they named the monster fat after him. I am also rather large and have always wanted a Fat Fat.

I hope he is OK, I did not mean to imply he was Gone.

All the best

JS


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

scant said:


> dude, wendyl is chris chances ex & a big part of FAT chance in herself!
> I wonder who's going to do the building? Anymore info post it here!
> 
> ta
> ...


Hey,

New here, but wanted to comment that not only is Wendyl a big part of Fat history, but a huge part of why FCC as much as fell off the face of the planet.

I speak from being somewhat in the know. The shop I helped manage was the number 2 Fat dealer IN THE WORLD in the mid 90s before Wendyl convinced Chris to move to the Serotta facility in South Glens Falls NY. Two factory team riders worked for our shop, one of whom helped develop the Shockabilly designs. Both riders later jumped ship to Indepenent Fabrication out of loyalty to those guys, being as Wendyl fired basically EVERYONE (who later started IF) when they moved Fat City to NY.

Hardcore cogs really don't even recognize post Somerville Fats and for many it is due to how uncool it was that Wendyl dumped all the workers to make the move to NY.

If I had to give one person credit for (Somerville) Fat being as successful as they were in the 90s, other than Chris, it would have to be Rob Mossman.

By the way, anybody know the whereabout of any of the 3 1996 Fatlanta edition Yo Eddys?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

IF52, tell me more about "1996 Fatlanta edition Yo Eddys" 

I'm not going to seperate my love of FATs by their year of construction! some hard core yeti followers seem to only follow parker era yetis. Well thats personal preference & all. I think its nice to be so loyal to a brand to defend some time periods. 

I dont know (or really care) about the wendyl/chris history (thats their business!)

I just miss the bikes 

peace


scant


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I guess one thing good came out of the decission to move to New York, and that is it inspired the creation of Independent Fabrication  That said, I miss their bikes too.

As I wrote earlier, the shop I managed was Fat's 2nd largest dealer in the world. We were located in a neighborhood of Atlanta GA, and as I am sure you recall that was the sight of the 96 Olympics. Well, we decided to try and work something out with Fat to build a limited edition bike commemorating that event. Wendyl was all for it and we sat down and tried to work out the concept when she was down for the SuperShow. Basically it was a Yo with a custom paint job. We tried to convince her that the paint job should be something really zooty, like some of the wild stuff they used to do in the past. We also wanted the bikes to stay within a reasonable price range, very close to the stock Yo. 

Well, Wendyl being Wendyl, she made it really hard to come to an agreement and couldn't really comprehend that this would be a good marketing op for Fat. As it was, their sales were nowhere near what they should have been and they needed to fight to regain market share. Basically, just about everyone who would have bought a Fat from us before was now buying IFs from a shop that spun off of us (another story for another time). Ironically, I was one of those people (I own the 52nd IF ever built). In fact, all of my sales people eventually sold their Fats and bought IFs, even though we remained a Fat dealer. Seems a lot of former Fat fans were more dedicated to the guys who got left behind than to Chris, in part because the IF dealer, APB, tended to vilify Fat for what happened.

So, instead of a really interesting paint job as I had designed (Blue to red fade with white stars) she insisted on an all white bike with a stars and stripes Fat Chance logo, a Fatlanta decal and our shop logo. Then, she tried to get us to buy all 10 of the limited run at one time, not really comprehending that we had no idea what sizes would sell. We finally talked her down to 3, and that is all that were ever built. We sold one while I still worked there and sent one back. The other was still hanging on the wall as a frame when I moved to Ohio.

Oh, and Ed from APB had the boys at IF paint a single speed for him in the paint sceme I came up with for the Fatlanta just to rub it in my face.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi mate
thanks for the info
In a kinda small world way a mate just sent me this link that he won:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3650562614&category=42317

so in theory he could get a white Yo & have much the same effect?! (cheeky I know )

ta

scant


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

dont suppose you've got a pic of a built up fatlanta mate?

ta

scant


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

scant said:


> hi mate
> thanks for the info
> In a kinda small world way a mate just sent me this link that he won:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3650562614&category=42317
> ...


Haha, very funny. That was how I felt when she made that our only option. She really didn't get the idea that the point was to make the bike something people would look at an go WOW! On the other hand, I think Mossman would have been all over it and would have worked it out with us.

I'll have to see if I have any pictures. I know I have our newspaper ad regarding the Fatlanta. Maybe one of the store owners still has pictures, I'll check.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks mate, look forward to the pics 

any other limted edition FATs I should know about (still want a 10th anniversary as pictured above )

ta

scant


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

scant said:


> thanks mate, look forward to the pics
> 
> any other limted edition FATs I should know about (still want a 10th anniversary as pictured above )
> 
> ...


Oh, I forgot this as well. To make the bike "officially" a Fatlanta, it needs to have our shop logo on it, which I have a whole stack of if your pal needs a couple (they go an either side of the top tube) and it needs to be signed and numbered by Chris. That is a story in itself.

So, when we were working this out with Wendyl, we suggested that the run should be limited, to make the bike more special and desireable. She had a hard time with this concept at first, but finally realized the benefit. Well, the idea was to have Chris sign and number each bike 1/10, 2/10, etc. The screwed that up and numbered them starting from last to first, 10/10, etc. Fortunately we caught it on the first bike and sent it back to have it redone.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi mate
thanks for the offer of the stickers  I'm always in touch


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The Monster Fat also had wishbone stays.Pre Buck Shaver.Mine was a 1990/89.
Jeff


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

SS Jerry said:


> If you ever find another Monster Fat in Medium, and it is for sale, Please contact me. I have a 1992 Yo Eddy, but would love the Monster in memory of Fat Matt.
> 
> JS


Hey Jerry,

If my pal Todd will ever call me back, I may be able to talk him into selling his Monster. I doubt it is in good shape as just about every ******* in Suches GA has been riding it for the past decade, but who knows. The interesting thing about the bike is that it was the very last Monster to leave Somerville. I am not 100% sure it was the last built (pretty sure though), but I am sure it was the last one to leave Fat.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*The Ti Fat on eBay*

That Ti Fat on eBay busted the $2k mark!
Quite a good sale....anyone here the lucky owner?


----------



## yogreg (Dec 23, 2003)

*buck shaver*

a frame I never built............


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I never did nail down the exact model, won it on ebay as a full bike, resold it a month later as a frameset. Got conflicting info from other so called FatCity experts about it not being a fat chance product (on account of dropouts, raised seattube extension, decals placement, and serial number) and then after i sold it, my parents gave me a copy of "Ultimate Bicycle Book" first published in 1992 that has a pic of a Team Fat Chance Yo Eddy in it which was otherwise identical except for the seattube extension. But then others in this thread have fat's with extended seattubes as well, plus there's the store guy talking about how he wanted a limited run just for his shop, and I'm sure other dealers/customers ordered minor variations themselves.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

My Yo is a '94 Somerville-built gal. It was originally that "team lavender", built up with a painted-to-match Mag 21. About a year later, I sent it back to Fat to have it repainted like you see in the pic. I loved the tri-color team thing that was bright green/pink/purple, but I decided to go with the red/orange/Judy SL yellow. This pic is a couple of years old when I converted it to SS.

I have another bike a ride 95% of the time (Matt Chester Utilitiman), so unfortunately, this one doesn't see the trails too much.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

drevel, that is such a cool colour scheme, very nice 

not too surprised that fat ti made 2K!

I do know of a 12in fat chance titanium for £499 if anyones interested? suit rider 4ft 11in ish!

ta

scant


----------



## BikeDude (Jan 14, 2004)

*A Shock-a-Billy up north...*

My bike is currently parked in my bedroom (locked of course -- don't get any ideas  ) waiting for spring and snowfree trails...

https://runesbike.com/pics/CRW_2946_m.jpg (800x533)

(a handful more pics at https://runesbike.com/)

I've been thinking of upgrading the components, but will those XTR disc brakes fit?

-- 
Rune


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Yes, Please keep me in mind....*



IF52 said:


> Hey Jerry,
> 
> If my pal Todd will ever call me back, I may be able to talk him into selling his Monster. I doubt it is in good shape as just about every ******* in Suches GA has been riding it for the past decade, but who knows. The interesting thing about the bike is that it was the very last Monster to leave Somerville. I am not 100% sure it was the last built (pretty sure though), but I am sure it was the last one to leave Fat.


I am interested in a Monster Fat in Medium. When ever it becomes available.

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

IF52 said:


> By the way, anybody know the whereabout of any of the 3 1996 Fatlanta edition Yo Eddys?


Outback Bikes in Atlanta has a Fatlanta decaled frame in the shop. Dunno if its one of the three you're asking about, but there's a big old do not touch sign on it.

http://www.l5flyers.com/outback/index.asp


----------



## andy2 (Jan 13, 2004)

just to ad a view more pictures

very rare leni fried painted fat tandem


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

the nicest pics as ever andreas 

ta

scant


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

Eric,

I am impressed that you have been able to get so much of the black off, looks cool, particularly as you were able to save the little bike guys.

rick


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

rasaldul said:


> last but not least: fat chance titanium 1993
> 
> regards,
> marc


Marc,

You have a great collection of frames! As if you did not know that already.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

rasaldul said:


> fat chance monster fat, late 1991 - sold 4 weeks ago


I have never seen another Monster in this color, looks beautiful.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*NOS 89 frame*

what color is this frame?


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*More about Monster Fats*



jeff said:


> The Monster Fat also had wishbone stays.Pre Buck Shaver.Mine was a 1990/89.
> Jeff


The earliest Monster Fats were Wicked frames & forks with different decals and lesser components. Later they received their own frame (monostay) although I do not recall the exact year without checking the catalogs. They also ended up with a non-Fat fork, probably at the same time.
There were at least 3 different decals types that I am aware of, I have 2 of the 3.
I have a NOS 87 Monster (Wicked frame) and a 91 Monster that is one of my main rides. Both are black, but I know of a couple of pink ones and the 93 catalog shows one in a mustard type color, very nice. And of course the lovely blue one posted here.

rick


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Fat Random Tandom*

Is this your tandem?

I remember very well seeing pictures of this bike before. I have quite a few Fats but this bike would be very high on my wish list. Sweet!

rick


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Fat forks*

Chris Igleheart (ex-Fat employee) was liscensed some time back to make the Fat fork.
BIKEMAN in Maine was selling them the last time that I checked.


----------



## andy2 (Jan 13, 2004)

fat chance guy said:


> Is this your tandem?
> 
> I remember very well seeing pictures of this bike before. I have quite a few Fats but this bike would be very high on my wish list. Sweet!
> 
> rick


yes it is mine and i cost me almost a fortune to gain possesion of it it was stripped of almost every original part. so i removed the rest put it up as a frame and fork as a display bike. although it would better of if somebody uses it, but i already have another tandem so, no real use for that one. maybe i´m selling it in some time to come

ad


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice Ti Fat on E-bay this morning*

Check it out: 
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3654493096&category=7297


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

oh yes. that fat ti is sweet


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*white Fat Tandem*



andy2 said:


> yes it is mine and i cost me almost a fortune to gain possesion of it it was stripped of almost every original part. so i removed the rest put it up as a frame and fork as a display bike. although it would better of if somebody uses it, but i already have another tandem so, no real use for that one. maybe i´m selling it in some time to come
> 
> ad


If you do decide to part with the tandem, please let me know.

rick


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Outback Bikes in Atlanta has a Fatlanta decaled frame in the shop. Dunno if its one of the three you're asking about, but there's a big old do not touch sign on it.
> 
> http://www.l5flyers.com/outback/index.asp


Not only is that one of the 3 bikes, but that's the shop I used to manage. The shop is nothing like what it was when I worked there, nor is it under the same ownership. I think it sold two or three years ago. We used to sell outdoor gear too, but now I understand they only sell bikes.

That red oval logo is mine though, I designed it back in '95 and the owners didn't officially switch to it until a few years after I left. The cleaned it up a little though, it used to have AMF in part of the logo, as in Adios Mother F****r, meaning we thought we were that fast on our bikes.

Actually that do not touch sign was probably done by me too  Funny how some things don't change.

See if maybe they will let you take a couple pictures to put up on this thread. Or maybe they can put it up on their website. I still can't find any pictures of it at home. It's nothing special to look at, the only interest being that it was an official Fat limited edition.

Hey, does Booger still work there or hang around little 5 at all?


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

*Not quite so small a world as it seems*



IF52 said:


> Hey, does Booger still work there or hang around little 5 at all?


Outback isn't my lbs, I just swing by when I'm in Atlanta. Don't know Booger, and that's a name I'd remember. I have met the current owner (Peter) and he seems like a pretty nice guy. In fact, he just sold a bike to my GF a couple of months ago, so I'll ask her to swing by and maybe get some pics. I've actually thought about it myself, but I've never had my camera when I was there.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Outback isn't my lbs, I just swing by when I'm in Atlanta. Don't know Booger, and that's a name I'd remember. I have met the current owner (Peter) and he seems like a pretty nice guy. In fact, he just sold a bike to my GF a couple of months ago, so I'll ask her to swing by and maybe get some pics. I've actually thought about it myself, but I've never had my camera when I was there.


Oh, you'd remember Booger if you saw him. He has eyes like a husky and the word BOOGER tatooed in 3 inch high black letters on his right forearm


----------



## yogreg (Dec 23, 2003)

*Buck*

Just tucked her in for the night.......


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

fat chance guy said:


> what color is this frame?


i don´t know - it looks like metallic grey but not even a color like this is documented in the catalogues. i asked wendyll at fat city about this frame.....all i got was this:

_"I know it is a Fat Chance, as in 69 degree head tube and 73 degree seat tube
and longer chainstays -- and I think it was built in 1989. I'd have to check
the serial number book for sure to verify the year built and the size -- but
you guys can verify the size by measuring the seat tube from center of BB to
top of where the top tube intersects the seat tube."_

the color of the 91 monster frame is more like violet, not blue. don´t know how this was called in somerville......


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi all
yup, loads more cool FAT pics filling up the page! sweet! keep them coming boys 

I've mailed that atlanta shop with the fatlanta, but if anyone could either post, or mail me pics direct would be much appreciated!.

ta

scant


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

*Quick enough for ya?*



scant said:


> I've mailed that atlanta shop with the fatlanta, but if anyone could either post, or mail me pics direct would be much appreciated!.
> 
> ta
> 
> scant


Its good to have friends...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

rasaldul said:


> (sorry, but campy record OR sucks  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*10th Anniversary Fat*



rasaldul said:


> fat chance 10th anniversary NOS


What size is your 10th? There was a conversation some time back about most of them being made in smaller sizes and I don't recall seeing any Large ones.
My 10th is a medium, I don't have any decent pics but perhaps will post one anyway.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I never did nail down the exact model, won it on ebay as a full bike, resold it a month later as a frameset. Got conflicting info from other so called FatCity experts about it not being a fat chance product (on account of dropouts, raised seattube extension, decals placement, and serial number) and then after i sold it, my parents gave me a copy of "Ultimate Bicycle Book" first published in 1992 that has a pic of a Team Fat Chance Yo Eddy in it which was otherwise identical except for the seattube extension. But then others in this thread have fat's with extended seattubes as well, plus there's the store guy talking about how he wanted a limited run just for his shop, and I'm sure other dealers/customers ordered minor variations themselves.


I remember something of the previous discussions regarding your bike's heritage, but not all of the details. In my experience the best way to date a Fat is by the serial number, but they are not always intuitive to interpret. And sometimes they were not too diligant about the numbers, hence some bikes with without serial numbers (I have one). And there are stories about bikes with goofy/profane phrases instead of serial numbers, never seen one, but it would not surprise me much. I'm sure that they never expected anyone to care about such things 10-20 years in the future. 
I know that you sold the bike, but do you know the serial number? There are some elements that would certainly help to name it as a Fat, perhaps the chainstays in particular. I don't know that they would have changed those, even for a custom bike. Perhaps the person that used to work at a shop that sold a lot of Fats back in the day could comment on this too.

just my 2 cents worth.

rick


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi all
many thanks for the fatlanta pics! 

I'm not surprised by the fat frame numbers either, like their hang tags, its all part of the charm 

I wonder if anyone had an early fat chance titanium like mine? 005T2M (quite an early fat ti frame number?)was the frame number. The most noticeable difference being that the dropouts werent machined out, rather a simple solid construction.The sleeved tubes over the chainstays at the bottom bracket had some kinda rougth machining to them, like the later machined tapered tubesets & there was no anti chainsuck tabs for the toothpicks.
Has anyone got such a fat chance ti? 

ta

scant


----------



## andy2 (Jan 13, 2004)

scant said:


> hi all
> many thanks for the fatlanta pics!
> 
> I'm not surprised by the fat frame numbers either, like their hang tags, its all part of the charm
> ...


mine is 100t3m so 95 bikes later and it already features the machined dropouts but still no toothpick but does yours have the welds around the headtube as a reinforcement?

ad


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

scant said:


> many thanks for the fatlanta pics! t


My pleasure. They were just arriving via email as you were typing your earlier message. Probably going to give IF52 flashbacks or something....


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi all

yeh, was nice to see the fatlanta @ last 

my 93 fat ti did have the extra welding around the headtube as well. I've seen other fat Tis that have an extra weld along the outer sleeve down the downtube near the bottom bracket. Mine didnt have that extra weld either. Just progressions through time I suppose?!

ta

scant


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

wooglin-at-home said:


> My pleasure. They were just arriving via email as you were typing your earlier message. Probably going to give IF52 flashbacks or something....


Oddly it made me wish I still worked there and gave me nightmares about working there 

Good to see it again though. I don't suppose they have that frame on offer?


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*The fattest of Yos?*

Still hoping to get some stunning 10th or Ti photos, but in the mean time, ogling this will do. The grello yo is the only place left in the world I like to see "3d violet"... Stunning. Sure, it could still use a purple Ringle stem & Grafton Perches, but on the other hand, it does have the DA rear for that extra cog & quicker, more dangerous shifting action. Oooooo....

...Not mine (wish it was), snagged a handful of images of it off Kazaa a couple years ago.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*my size...tsk*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> Still hoping to get some stunning 10th or Ti photos, but in the mean time, ogling this will do. The grello yo is the only place left in the world I like to see "3d violet"... Stunning. Sure, it could still use a purple Ringle stem & Grafton Perches, but on the other hand, it does have the DA rear for that extra cog & quicker, more dangerous shifting action. Oooooo....
> 
> ...Not mine (wish it was), snagged a handful of images of it off Kazaa a couple years ago.


i need it... i've always needed it.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Green Shock-a-Billy*



BikeDude said:


> My bike is currently parked in my bedroom (locked of course -- don't get any ideas  ) waiting for spring and snowfree trails...
> 
> https://runesbike.com/pics/CRW_2946_m.jpg (800x533)
> 
> ...


Rune,

A very nice Billy! I don't recall ever seeing another Billy in that color (Chameleon Metallica). It has always been a fave Fat color for me, have a Yo the same color (not too uncommon).
What is the size, year & serial number, if you don't mind?

rick


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

IF52 said:


> Oddly it made me wish I still worked there and gave me nightmares about working there
> 
> Good to see it again though. I don't suppose they have that frame on offer?


Sorry IF, missed your post. If it came with the shop then Peter may not have much attachment to it (and judging from his use of a lovely, near pristine Waterford Paramount as his indoor trainer bike he's not much for sentimentalism). I'd say make an offer. What's the worst he can say?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi guys

quality grello pic. I really like that colour 

how many of the newer style billy were made? My friend webby has a red billy, kinda heavy being all steel, but exceptionally well put together!

Dont tell me he'd consider selling the fatlanta! I dont have the $$$. darn it!

ta

scant


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

jeff said:


> The Monster Fat also had wishbone stays.Pre Buck Shaver.Mine was a 1990/89.
> Jeff


...and of course the Bro Eddy and steel Yo Betty too...


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*First Flight/Serial Numbers*

I know that some of you are already familiar with First Flight Bikes. If not, I highly recommend checking out Jeff's site at FirstFlightBikes.com
He has a really good bike shop and a great collection of bikes (including some Fats).
You can also check out the Vintage ATB site that he started on YahooGroups, it's called FirstFlight28677. You can access it from his site if you like. Jeff has done a lot of great things for our sport; sponsors trailwork at a local state park, puts on an annual bike show, etc.
The VATB site has some cool photos as well, lots of Fats!

Another thing that Jeff maintains on his site is a listing of Fat serial numbers for the purpose of helping folks to date their bikes. Some are very easy, some not so easy. It is also interesting (to some of us anyway) to try and figure out the logic that they used.
So if it is not too much trouble, if everyone on this list sent in the numbers for all of their Fats, it would contribute quite a bit to the database.

Thanks much!

rick


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Why am I not suprised this to be your post Scant!
> 
> My only Fat right now is an older Wicked(?)...although I can't be sure on that. It was a theft recovery frame with a quick rattle can paint job over the original Grellow. I've taken some laquer thinner to it and it's worked ok thus far, but some or the original decals are being lost as a result...
> Most of the mini mtb'er decals all over the frame are in pretty good shape though. I'm only half way down with the rub down.
> ...


Eric,

I don't see Wicked stickers on the bike, did you find any? Is there a W in the serial number? You can always measure the head tube angles to confirm that it is a Wicked.

rick


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi guys, remeber the gorgeous little fat chance ti (ibis ti stem) pictured above that was form sale on ebay. well he pulled the sale, normally that kinda thing annoys me, but check out what he had to say 

"On Jan-20-04 at 09:05:27 PST, seller added the following information:

PLEASE READ!
Well, after all the encouraging emails from Fat Chance fans from around the world, I've decided to keep my bike. I was selling it because I really, really am desperate for cash. But, it's only money, right? And the kind, inspirational, and humorous emails from all of you convinced me that selling my bike was the wrong thing to do.

A special shout out to the guy who sent me the link to the "how to sell your kidney" website. I guess I'm not quite that desparate yet!

I apologize for teasing those of you who bid so far and those of you I believe were still going to bid. I have to admit, there's a curious side of me that's dying to know what the closing bid would have been. But for now, we'll just have to speculate.

I'm writing this so people can get the message that this auction will close in the next day or so. Didn't want to just close it up, because interested parties wouldn't know what's up.

Scientists believe that wolves, penguins and killer whales mate for life. Maybe we should add die-hard Fat Chance owners to the list.

Thanks!"

think that says it all really 

ta

scant


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

useyourdagger said:


> And she told me last week that they're trying to restart manufacturing for the Big One Inch forks. No more bikes, though.


I have a '91 Team Yo Eddy that I no longer have the fork for. Any idea how serious they are about that? I hard it said before but it never materialized. I'd love to get one made to fit this bike, but with disk tabs. All the ones I've found are too long. RIght now it has a Cannondale fork on it (I know...I know).

LOVE that bike. I'll post pics when I find them.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

I was a Fat Chance dealer back in '86ish and had some problems with the BB shell and head tube "stretching". I'd send the frames back and they would braze some extra material in there then ream it out. I remember seeing one of the bikes I sold about ten years later and the guy riding it was showing me the "loose" headset, cups were swimming in the headtube!

Anybody else familiar with this?


----------



## T V (Jan 22, 2004)

*86 & 87 Kicker and Wicked*

Wicked: the most fun I've ever had on two wheels.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

EricH. said:


> I was a Fat Chance dealer back in '86ish and had some problems with the BB shell and head tube "stretching". I'd send the frames back and they would braze some extra material in there then ream it out. I remember seeing one of the bikes I sold about ten years later and the guy riding it was showing me the "loose" headset, cups were swimming in the headtube!
> 
> Anybody else familiar with this?


I have an 86 Fat that I bought as a complete bike a while back and when I took it apart, the head set cups basically fell out. I was told that there were two different types/sizes of 1 inch headsets (1 was BMX? maybe), but I never really checked it out. My plan is to have it painted but I have not yet done so, and so the frame just hangs in my garage.
I have never heard of this problem, but think that I will do some measuring of the frame now, just for curiosity's sake.

rick


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

fat chance guy said:


> I have an 86 Fat that I bought as a complete bike a while back and when I took it apart, the head set cups basically fell out. I was told that there were two different types/sizes of 1 inch headsets (1 was BMX? maybe), but I never really checked it out. My plan is to have it painted but I have not yet done so, and so the frame just hangs in my garage.
> I have never heard of this problem, but think that I will do some measuring of the frame now, just for curiosity's sake.
> 
> rick


I was seeing it more with the BB shells than headsets. Maybe it was '85. Had to send a few of them back, I probably only sold less than a dozen.


----------



## ¨freakforti (Jan 29, 2004)

*WICKED this FatCityCycle*

a Custom Painted 1987 WICKED with U-Brakestuds on the Fork and under the chainstays
that I bought at Cambria Biycle Outfitters

For Sale*For Sale*

- 01558W 
- 16.5" (40cm C-C, 44.5cm C-T, TobTube 53.5 horizontal)
- Custom Imron Paint

- Salsa Stem (120mm - 10°)
- FatCityCycles AL Bar
- GrabOn's
- Chris King
- IRD Seatpost (26.4mm)
- Avocet 20 Lady Gel Seat
- Shimano XT 6Speed - FD, RD, Shifters, Finger Brakelevers
- IRD U-Brakes with Brodie Booster reben
- XT Sharkfin
- Cook Bros. Cranks with Shimano BioPace 
- XT Pedals 
- XT 36° Hubs "BLACK" with Araya RM20 Rims und DT 2.0-1.8 Spokes,Black Alu Nippels, with American Classic QR's
- Avenir Cage


----------



## yoeddy33 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Fat Ti*

There is my 93 Fat Ti in Size M!


----------



## yoeddy33 (Jan 29, 2004)

*my first fat chance*

Hi,

there is my first Fat yo eddy! It was a 1993 Model and now without paintjob! It was an littele hole in the seattube. It`s new welded on the seattube and fork (for ahead)!
Have one an original buttom bracket with spindle and bearings for this frame?

Thankxs Tom


----------



## cruzmissle (Jan 31, 2004)

*'89 Wicked*

Thanks for all the excellent Fat photos. Here's my modest contribution:










1989 Wicked. It was my primary ride until three years ago, and I still get out on it a fair bit.

Cruzmissle


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fat chance guy said:


> Eric,
> 
> I don't see Wicked stickers on the bike, did you find any? Is there a W in the serial number? You can always measure the head tube angles to confirm that it is a Wicked.
> 
> rick


I have a feeling that it's just a Fat Chance ______. The serial number for this guy is under the der. cable guide rivited to the bottom of the bb. I'm still removing all the old paint and trying to keep the orig. stuff as unharmed as I can....I may be able to see part of it.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi all
nice pics! keep them coming!

replying to the question asked above.
yes wendyl's researching the possibility of producing fat chance big 1 inch & unicrown forks. still some time away yet, if it does happen.
finger crossed 

ta

scant


----------



## grego (Feb 24, 2004)

*My Wicked*

Later Wicked, repainted. mixed componentry, some new, some old. Still used on a regular basis, on and off road.


----------



## frodoentoby (Mar 6, 2004)

*does any body now any fatchances for sale*

hi dear i am ricardo from holland probaly the bigest fat fan over here
could any body tell me if there are any fats for sale i hope too here from guys you soon


----------



## manitou916 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Yummy!*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> Still hoping to get some stunning 10th or Ti photos, but in the mean time, ogling this will do. The grello yo is the only place left in the world I like to see "3d violet"... Stunning. Sure, it could still use a purple Ringle stem & Grafton Perches, but on the other hand, it does have the DA rear for that extra cog & quicker, more dangerous shifting action. Oooooo....
> 
> ...Not mine (wish it was), snagged a handful of images of it off Kazaa a couple years ago.


This is the exact Yo Eddy frameset I've always wanted in terms of colour, size, forks, everything. I've been looking for one for quite a while now but haven't seen anything NOS or nearly-NOS. You've made my day showing these pics!

Agree about the purple, it contrasts perfectly with the grellow. It needs a purple Ringle seatpost too.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi guys.
very nice 93 fat chance ti there  have you thought about getting the lower fork leg sprayed the same colour blue as the decals? This is how FAT sold the fat ti & it looks sweet 

like the wicked above. non standard sticker in an old style ibis way? very nice all the same!

richardo, try & make your way to the singlespeed world champs in berlin later in the year. Will be a big fat chance contingent there 

ta

scant


----------



## Wm. L. (Mar 14, 2004)

My Campy and Bullseye Shocka here. I also have a Yo, Monster and what Wendyll claimed was the first Chris Chance road frame with the retro decals outside of hers and an employees. I'm thinking of parting with the Shocka while people still know and have interest in the brand.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wm. L. said:


> ... and what Wendyll claimed was the first Chris Chance road frame with the retro decals outside of hers and an employees.QUOTE]
> 
> Is the road chance, the '70s version or the '90 version?
> 
> A couple of Slim Chance frames sold recently on eBay for pretty good money. I have a later model Chris Chance and love it.


----------



## Wm. L. (Mar 14, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Wm. L. said:
> 
> 
> > ... and what Wendyll claimed was the first Chris Chance road frame with the retro decals outside of hers and an employees.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Yo Eddy just got sent to Paint......*

I just shipped out my 1992 Team Yo Eddy to Air Art for custom paint. Since it is now my wifes bike, it will become pink with long purple fade. Hope to post picturs of it next month, should turn out nice. Russ painted for Mountain Goat back in the day.

Soon... very soon....

JS


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

HI JERRY, look real forward to the pic 

ta

scant


----------



## TCRABNEY (Mar 19, 2004)

Beautiful Yo Eddy on E-bay three color fade, never ridden


----------



## frodoentoby (Mar 6, 2004)

*hi guys could somebody please help me*



TCRABNEY said:


> Beautiful Yo Eddy on E-bay three color fade, never ridden


 hi dear could someone help me i am searching a couple of the yo eddy logo pics in color i want too put a tattoo of the yo eddy logo on me but i am searching for colored pics of it i hope somebody could help me


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TCRABNEY said:


> Beautiful Yo Eddy on E-bay three color fade, never ridden


Yep....and it's pulling HUGE dollars!
This one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3667507275


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Yep....and it's pulling HUGE dollars!
> This one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3667507275


That's nuts! Buy a Bontrager for god's sake.


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

frodoentoby said:


> hi dear could someone help me i am searching a couple of the yo eddy logo pics in color i want too put a tattoo of the yo eddy logo on me but i am searching for colored pics of it i hope somebody could help me


here we go


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*nut nut nut..*



laffeaux said:


> That's nuts! Buy a Bontrager for god's sake.


thanks god that yo is not my size! i would be breaking the piggy and counting coins..
at 1100,oo it's worth it but it will probably go ridiculous.. it's ebay!
now, if that doesn't put chance back in the welding room, i don't know anything about businness. you know, 501s were dead in the 70's: not made anymore. vintage ones were fetching crazy prices in japan, london and paris, levis saw what was going on and relauched the model...


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

fat chance frames probabily wont re-appear. although limited numbers of FAT forks already have 

why would anyone buy a bontrager over a FAT? have you seen the state of the dropouts? They look like I made them (after a bad night out!) ;D

ta

scant


----------



## alindley (Apr 2, 2004)

*Forks and Decals?*



scant said:


> fat chance frames probabily wont re-appear. although limited numbers of FAT forks already have
> scant


Any update on the forks? I have a "Don't Tread On Me" Yo! that I am looking to restore. Also anyone have a connection for decal kits? I had purchased a decal kit a while back from the ranch but have since lost it. I am finally getting a new bike and will now have time to get the Yo! repainted and would loove to put new decals on. Thank for any help.

-= Adam


----------



## useyourdagger (Jan 9, 2004)

*Yo Eddy decals and tattoos*

Search on ebay for Fat Chance and you'll probably see username yobetty something-or-other; it's Chris Chance's ex wife and she has a buttload of stuff. I bought two decal sets from her last month, and she's the one who told me about the new forks.

I also have a set of Yo Eddy temporary tattoos, which you can occasionally find on ebay.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*pictures*

OK, here are a few photos.
The pink bike is my wife's 2000 Yo Betty, size is extra small (10") and the color is rasberry ice. Built with 9 speed XT, Zokes fork, Thomson post and a silver glitter SDG seat. Can't have too much glitter!
The road bike is a 60 cm SlimChance, 8 speed Dura Ace, Hershey Racing Ti hubs, etc.
I'll try to post more later.

rick


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Is there any FAT chance model you dont own rick 
very nice b.t.w 

ta

scant


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*pictures....*

Yeah man, there are a few that I still need for the collection. Gives me something to search for.

Does anyone have any tips on taking pictures of their bikes? My photos really s#[email protected] compared to the others posted on the site.

rick


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

rick, what other FATs are you looking for?

ta

scant


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*pictures....*

a couple more bikes from the garage...

The black bike is a 91 Monster Fat, size large. Hershey Racing cranks, King hubs and HS, Avid brakes, etc.
The orange bike is a 89 Wicked Fat, set up as SS with Pauls tensioner & hubs, Grafton cranks, Real levers, etc.
My apologies for the picture quality, I'll try to improve.
rick


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

RICK, you have your own private museum 

ta

scant


----------



## Wm. L. (Mar 14, 2004)

*Urban Monster*

Urban Monster (and Burley puller). Note use of home made chain rings, small freewheel and short cage XT from pre-micro drive era. Current incarnation is 2 rings in front and riser bars to best accommodate toddler transport. I got the 10th Anniversary fork and repaint when the 10ths came out, and it remains one of the sweetest bikes I've owned in 40+ years of riding. I love it more than my Yo, Chris road frame and Shocka. I can't seem to wear out the Bullseye, XT and Dura-Ace stuff.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

kinda a cunningham set up FAT there. pretty sweet all the same 

ta

scant


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

fat chance guy said:


> The road bike is a 60 cm SlimChance, 8 speed Dura Ace, Hershey Racing Ti hubs, etc.


How does the Slim ride? I ride a 58cm Chris Chance, which I think is one of the best riding bikes I've owned - particularly the Yo Eddy fork. Mine is built up with 9-speed Dura Ace.

Since taking the pictures I've replaced the stem with a Salsa quill, and usually run it with lighter wheels that what are on the bike in the pic.


----------



## THO (Jan 17, 2004)

*fat city farm*

some fat steel frames.
greetz

thomas


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

I want to be you (if this is you). Covered in Fat, oooohoohoohohohhhhhh


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Slim Chance*



laffeaux said:


> How does the Slim ride? I ride a 58cm Chris Chance, which I think is one of the best riding bikes I've owned - particularly the Yo Eddy fork. Mine is built up with 9-speed Dura Ace.
> 
> Since taking the pictures I've replaced the stem with a Salsa quill, and usually run it with lighter wheels that what are on the bike in the pic.


Not coming from a roadie background, I don't have a good frame of reference for road bikes. I have a very nice Masi Team 3V of the same vintage as the Slim, and prefer the ride of the Fat. Of course I have the lowly unicrown fork, not the beautiful Yo road fork. 
I love the color of your bike as well, don't see many like that.

rick


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*frames...*

a couple of frames that are hanging around.

The black one is a very early NOS Monster Fat, actually a Wicked frame with different decals and destined to be built up with lesser parts. Has a unicrown fork too.
The Yo is a 2000 M/L in Chameleon Green Metallica.

rick


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

Wm. L. said:


> Urban Monster (and Burley puller). Note use of home made chain rings, small freewheel and short cage XT from pre-micro drive era. Current incarnation is 2 rings in front and riser bars to best accommodate toddler transport. I got the 10th Anniversary fork and repaint when the 10ths came out, and it remains one of the sweetest bikes I've owned in 40+ years of riding. I love it more than my Yo, Chris road frame and Shocka. I can't seem to wear out the Bullseye, XT and Dura-Ace stuff.


home made chainrings? wow, I'm impressed.
Very nice bike.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

THO said:


> some fat steel frames.
> greetz
> 
> thomas


Thomas,

Your collection is amazing.
And some people think that I am crazy....


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey Jerry,
Do you have Russ's website or phone Number? I've got a brand new Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer, but it's just plain black, and I was planning on having the old goat team paint job done on it this year. To have Russ himself do it would be absolutely knockout. Thanks for any info, looking forward to seeing your yo!


fsp


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> I want to be you (if this is you). Covered in Fat, oooohoohoohohohhhhhh


he dudes

besides all the fat frames....did you notice.....the tatoo?....it says....FATCITY...I call this total dedication ! 

pete


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

fat chance guy said:


> Not coming from a roadie background, I don't have a good frame of reference for road bikes. I have a very nice Masi Team 3V of the same vintage as the Slim, and prefer the ride of the Fat. Of course I have the lowly unicrown fork, not the beautiful Yo road fork.


The Yo road fork rides super smooth. It looks nice, and smooths out bumps like they weren't there. It's definitely the best riding road bike that I've owned, and I can't think of any other bikes that I've test ridden that I'd prefer.

Like you, I have a Masi - an '80 GC set up as a fixie. It's nice but the Fat is nicer - I prefer the out of the saddle climbing on the Fat.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, steel forks can ride like butter. Its amazing how much movement you can get out of them. Some of the best riding road forks that Ive ever ridden have been steel. Much smoother than the carbon forks in my experience. Ive got an old De Rosa Professional that has a very smooth ride. Mostly due to the nice steel fork I would say. The worst riding forks in my opinion or those radical aero carbon forks. No give whatsoever. They feel like a jack hammer. Theres a certain Look carbon fork that rides pretty good, I think its the slightly older HSC 1, the model with curved legs. I found one to put on my current road bike. I rode the newer HSC 4 and it was noticably harsher. Other than that I dont have a lot of experience on carbon forks. If youre not racing, steel makes an awesome road fork. Even with its quite large weight penalty over carbon.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Theres a certain Look carbon fork that rides pretty good, I think its the slightly older HSC 1, the model with curved legs. I found one to put on my current road bike. I rode the newer HSC 4 and it was noticably harsher. Other than that I dont have a lot of experience on carbon forks. If youre not racing, steel makes an awesome road fork. Even with its quite large weight penalty over carbon.


I was thinking about switching to the HSC-2 (straight blade version of the HSC-1) in order to save a bit of weight, but the ride is just too nice with the Yo fork. According to the Fat City catalog, the Yo fork only weights 1.25 pounds (although I've not confirmed this myself), so the weight penalty is only about a 1/2 pound compared to an all-carbon fork, plus the additional weight of the threaded set-up (which might be an additional 1/4 pound). Since my chances of winning the TDF this year are pretty minimal I'll stick with the fork that I've got and have a slightly heavier, but smooth ride.


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Check your Email....*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> Hey Jerry,
> Do you have Russ's website or phone Number? I've got a brand new Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer, but it's just plain black, and I was planning on having the old goat team paint job done on it this year. To have Russ himself do it would be absolutely knockout. Thanks for any info, looking forward to seeing your yo!
> 
> fsp


I sent you his snail mail address a phone number. He does not have a PC nor a website.

JS


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

cycleshark, phatlizard showed me a picture of that crazy FAT collector with the chest tattoo a while back. Would you be able to scan in a copy of the picture onto this thread please?

That two tone green fade Yo eddy above is one of my all time faves 

ta

scant


----------



## davefromNJ (Mar 4, 2004)

*I had to share my ride with you guys*

Team Fat Chance Yo Eddy. It has all the latest components. White Brothers VT1.3 fork, King headset, Thompson stem/post, SRAM X.7 drivetrain, Hayes disc brakes, etc, etc.

The pic quality is lousy b/c I used the lowest setting possible (VGA) on my digital camera


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

DavefromNY. I dont know if you appreciate how rare you Yo eddy is? While some of the purist FAT heads only consider pre 94/ serrotta frames as FAT. you have one of the very rare disk mounted yo eddys! pretty certain as you're on this thread that you wont be interested in selling! But if you are let me know 1st 

ride with pride dude 

ta

scant


----------



## TCRABNEY (Mar 19, 2004)

*Rasta Fat*

Just recently got my Yo back after selling it to a friend back in 1998. I bought a Litespeed Tellico that I like but after a few months I realized I loved my Fat. Its a 1990 that I bought used in 92 and had repainted at the Fat factory. 
Talked to Wendyll a couple of days ago about a new fork which hopefully will be coming my way in a month or two, then hopefully a White Ind. hub to make the single speed complete.









J. Fishel


----------



## AllRounder (Feb 26, 2004)

*FAT Colors?*

Hey, FAT-fans! Can anyone point me to an on-line source for a Fat color chart? I found the color names, but I'd like to put a picture with them in my head. I am especially interested in the chameleon colors. These are the Yo color names I have found:

Sapphire Fade
Sapphire Blue
Sapphire Purple
Chameleon Metallica
Chameleon Green
Chameleon Bronze
Black
Arrest Me Red

If anyone knows the paint color codes as well, I'd be thrilled. I am going to order an IF 29er Deluxe this summer, and I would LOVE to get them to reproduce a classic Fat color. (If they will do it!) I drooled over the Fat bikes for years as a kid.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

*My new Fat...*

here it is a 95 yo. I just have to repair the frame damage and build it up. I'm hoping someone can confirm the color for me? Also, I plan on using a rigid for, does this frame require a suspesion corrected fork?.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Yo Eddy*



J Ro said:


> here it is a 95 yo. I just have to repair the frame damage and build it up. I'm hoping someone can confirm the color for me? Also, I plan on using a rigid for, does this frame require a suspesion corrected fork?.


I am not certain from your photograph whether the bike is blue or a blue/purple fade. The blue is called Sapphire Blue and the fade is called Sapphire Fade. There was also a Sapphire Purple offered. There is a lovely color picture of a Yo Eddy in Sapphire Fade in the 95 catalog.
And yes, your bike was built with suspension corrected geometry.

rick


----------



## frodoentoby (Mar 6, 2004)

*hi guys here is a pic of my nos 96 yo eddy*

my pride en joy i have never riden this one


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

frodoentoby said:


> ........ i have never riden this one


Shame on you! If it were a marriage you'd be done for abuse 

That along with grello to blue fade is my fave fat colour scheme.

If you ever wish to ditch the frameset let me know. It seems such a shame to turn it in to garage jewelery.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I had a similiar conversation with webby some time ago. we could easily have 10 Yos each in different classic FAT paint jobs 

good work, keep it up people 

ta

scant


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Adding picture here of the 1992 Yo Eddy...*



SS Jerry said:


> I just shipped out my 1992 Team Yo Eddy to Air Art for custom paint. Since it is now my wifes bike, it will become pink with long purple fade. Hope to post picturs of it next month, should turn out nice. Russ painted for Mountain Goat back in the day.
> 
> Soon... very soon....
> 
> JS


Just wanted to add this picture here to keep it in the proper thread.

JS

<img src=http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/bike2(82).jpg>


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi jerry, how cool is that! no mistaking it for a girls bike  very nice spec!

good work 

ta

scant


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*more bike pics*

The black & yellow Fat Chance is my beater bike, usually just used for cruising around with the kids. And riding in the snow last winter too. About an 87 or 88, 21", basically stock, 6 speed, etc.
The other bike is a 21" 94 Wicked Lite. The color is called Cosmic Dust Fade, lots of upgrades over the years.

rick


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

fat chance beater bike! some people would be chuffed to have that as there main bike!



ta

scant


----------



## sylvain (Mar 19, 2004)

There is a brand new custom 12" ti Fat Chance frame in Bromley Bike shop that's been there for ages - £499. Should have some pics by next week!


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I believe this FAT ti is mark pearces wifes old bike. Immaculate condition & probabily the worlds shortest headtube! It really is beautiful! 

ta

scant


----------



## sylvain (Mar 19, 2004)

It is indeed. Scary looking headtube that.

How much would it go for if it was 3-4 sizes larger?!


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

med FAT tis make around 1500E in germany 

ta

scant


----------



## yo' dj blu (May 26, 2004)

*FINALLY getting my YO'*

Had one many moons ago but due to need of cash had to sell this is all thats left..

Just picked one up on ebay and it will be here today! Happy days again with a fat. My poor poor litespeed..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3678519275&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting

I hope one can answer a question. If the bike carries the "dont tred on me" sticker it was made in mass correct? 
I got a 95 which I know was a BIG transition year for fat and they were made in summerville and NY correct???

thanks to all and will post photos once it shows..


----------



## yo' dj blu (May 26, 2004)

*she has arrived*

Aside from the normal scratches its a beauty!


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

*looks like the long lost twin*



yo' dj blu said:


> Aside from the normal scratches its a beauty!


to mine


----------



## yo' dj blu (May 26, 2004)

*long lost twin.*

Funny because I saw that bike on ebay and was going to buy it but I did not want to deal with making the repairs! Its such a beautiful colour! When u have it re built upload some photos!


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

*definitely a beautiful color...*



yo' dj blu said:


> Funny because I saw that bike on ebay and was going to buy it but I did not want to deal with making the repairs! Its such a beautiful colour! When u have it re built upload some photos!


I bought it because my brother is an incredible TIG welder. (I keep telling him to quit his day job and started making frames) Anyway, he did fix the damaged area and i have primer covering the bare metal. I plan on riding it this season and then have it repainted
over the winter. I'll post some pics when it's complete.

Anyone have any suggestions for places that can help recreate the original fade paint?


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Fat City*

Fat City actually moved in late 94, so your 95 should be a NY bike. I am not absolutely certain when the new decals were designed and made, but I have never seen the "Don't Tread on Me" decal on a NY bike.
It is also possible that some Somerville frames were moved to NY and sold later. The best way to confirm is by the serial number, can you provide it?

It looks like your previous bike was a 92 medium Yo, a great bike too.


----------



## yo' dj blu (May 26, 2004)

*94 not 95???*

373y4sm

So it looks like its not a 95 but a 94 correct as after the y there is a 4 and not a 5??? That would have it made in a summerville shop Yo. I bought it from a guy in Marblehead Mass so it looks like it did not make it too far from summerville and he said it was one of the last out of the factory... Who know I gave it to my wife and she rides it but I steel it from her all the time! Looking for another. Still trying to dig up those old fat water bottles I have somehwere.


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

yo' dj blu said:


> 373y4sm
> 
> So it looks like its not a 95 but a 94 correct as after the y there is a 4 and not a 5???............


you´re right, this is the 373rd yo eddy from 1994 in size sm


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

*the dream lives on*

Just wanted to keep the thread, dream and legacy alive!

Proud owner of a '94 Buckshaver. Last year of the original Sommersville build frames.

It's not an original Fat if it does'nt wear the "Don't Tread On Me" badge!

At the moment this frame is stripped, packed and waiting to go to a painter for refinishing. If anyone out there knows of a reputable frame painter, please let me know. I already have all the new parts to restore my Fatty, just trying to find a reasonably priced, reputable painter.


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Air Art in Chico California*

They have painted 3 of my bikes, all came out perfect.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=163410#poststop

This is the most recent.

JS


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

SS Jerry said:


> They have painted 3 of my bikes, all came out perfect.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=163410#poststop
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Jerry. Only problem is, my search has'nt been very successful. You happen to have any contact info you can share? Maybe an e mail addy, web site, phone #???

I'm only 5 hours from Chico, so this might benifit me a little on shipping.

BTW.....thats a sweet looking Fat. Wish my G/F had it. That would be about as close as I would allow us to being twinkies. Whats that saying? "Once you get Fat, you never go back". errrr........bad joke


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Contact Info.....*

You happen to have any contact info you can share? Maybe an e mail addy, web site, phone #???

Russ Pickett
1621 Spruce Ave.
Chico CA, 95926
530-342-7802

Russ does not use the computer, so you must contact him using the land line....

Now that is retro Man !!!!

-JS-


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I dont know if I've posted this before?
Its worth a look if you dont have the originals all the same 

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/fat_chance.html

ta

scant (gees I'm glad I started this thread


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Now that is retro. I'll check it out and get a quote. Thanks for the help. Turns out my frame is a '93. I've been thinking it was a '94 for ten years  

I cant get the '93 catalog to load on FatFan


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I cant get the page to load either  
I wonder why no pics anywhere of the FAT 10th anni?

ta

scant


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*10 Anniversary Fat*

I wonder why no pics anywhere of the FAT 10th anni?

I have a picture of my 10th posted on the First Flight site.....and I know that there are more out there somewhere.

rick


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

rick, yeh I;ve seen your 10th! very nice! 
"more out there somewhere" what pics or 10th framesets?! If you know of framesets please private mail me!

ta

scant


----------



## kingkahuna (May 25, 2004)

[on ebay....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7297&item=3682981234&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

on another note, I'd like to eventually own a Fat, to keep my ti kona company...Just a frame is fine, and paint in any condition is OK as well...let me know if there are any mediums around...(my Kona is a 18", and fits perfect..)


----------



## funboarder1971 (Feb 16, 2004)

kingkahuna said:


> [on ebay....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7297&item=3682981234&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> on another note, I'd like to eventually own a Fat, to keep my ti kona company...Just a frame is fine, and paint in any condition is OK as well...let me know if there are any mediums around...(my Kona is a 18", and fits perfect..)


I'm watching that one too.... what is that? A Bro Eddy?? It doesn't say in the listing....


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

my new ride. rides fantastic, not similar to any modern bike



















and especially for scant: semi-finished 10th anniversary


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Yonks*

Wow Rasaldul,
What a beauty, that is a boner-induction MACHINE. Did you have it that a refinished? It looks like it's never been ridden, the post & RD give that impression too. I'll bet it absolutely sings in the woods...

OH! WOW. Man, that was a surprise, seeing my post pop up, and suddenly a gleaming 10th appears! Okay, THAT'S the boner induction machine x10, shall we say "bonus inductus rigor mortis". Lust with permanence.


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

the yo is not refinished, i got it just in this great condition. i don´t think there´s any possibility to refinish the candy wild cherry paint job in this quality. the "somerville" and "chris chance"-sticker have been missing ever since. as far as i know it was NOS until last year. unfortunately it has got a little ding on the top tube (nothing special), but no one likes a collector´s item with a ding. the 10th anniversary is still NOS.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

rasaldul, ahh man, dont know what to say. so sweet! if you ever hear of a 10th anni for sale please let me know!

what stem is that on the 10th? white industries hubs on the Yo?

ta

scant


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi all
just a Personal Service Announcement to the couple I met @ the SSMM wkend @ eastnor park malverns hills. (with the yellow Yo eddy frameset & blue/green fade Yo)
shoot me a private mail guys as I'm going to try & organise a FAT chance meet & ride some time in the future 

ta

scant


----------



## kingkahuna (May 25, 2004)

[I have an opportunity to purchase a wicked..  
but, I need to know if my 200lbs will be too much for the frame..
any input appreciated..


----------



## THO (Jan 17, 2004)

*for scant!*

fat 10th !

thomas


----------



## yo' dj blu (May 26, 2004)

*all good thingss come in 3!!!*

How many 10th's does a guy need!!!

Drooling in jersey


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

luckily I know that theres 2 owners for those 3 10ths. even so tho ;D

ta

scant


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

*Wow, do I miss my old Yo!*

Hey all, I'm newly registered on the forums, and it's great to see such enthusiasm for the old Fats. I had one of the last Mass bikes from '94. It was a medium Yo Eddy! in the team violet, and I sold it because of money problems in '96. I have missed that bike ever since, and I would do anything to get another one back. I have been riding a Turner XCE full suspension bike for the last couple of years, but the best bike I ever owned was that awesome purple Yo!

I'd pretty much trade that Turner for another medium purple Yo hardtail. 

Good to see y'all here... I just may have to stick around.

Cheers,

doug


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

You might want to search e bay once a week for Fat City's. I've seen a few the past couple of months.

Definatly stick around, this post slowly gets comments. Also, read the retro forum. Lotsa good stuff on it.

I know what you mean about the team violet color. I've got one of the first '93 (073) Buckshavers (not a YO, but is there a bad Fat design???) in team violet. Over the years, that crazy color has grown on me. I would'nt change it for anything. Currently in the process of getting a respray in the same violet color. I can't wait to get it done.

If your heart yerns to throw a leg over a Yo again. You should persue it. I find myself getting more cynical each year my frame gets older. Perhaps its a good thang. Pedal on my friend.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi mate
yeh for many years I wanted a yo in team violet & last march saw a mint condition 1 on ebay. its my in my bedroom 
live your dreams dude! they dont make crazy $$ unless they're truly NOS 

for the 200lb intended wicked lite owner. If you truly want to ride the wicked I'd say its poss a tad fragile for hardcore use & you'd be better off with a yo eddy. Yeh the wicked are pretty strong for extended touring use etc. But the Yo's gonna have the extra bit of stiffness required.
Of course if the wicked is a killer price you can always private mail me direct 

ta

scant


----------



## yo' dj blu (May 26, 2004)

*Ride On!*

Yes this place is a great place to relive that past. I was able to get my hands on a yo from ebay as well. BEAUTIFUL 94 yo http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3678519275&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting I still look EVERY day.

My wife currently rides the yo and LOVES it but EVERY time she is not I am on it, its the best bike and puts my ti litespeed to shame.

"yeh for many years I wanted a yo in team violet & last march saw a mint condition 1 on ebay. its my in my bedroom"

That was the one from Cali correct with the yello seat??

If so I was DROOLING over that bike but I had JUST bought the purp to blu fade. GREAT price on that one as well!

all the best.


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

*You guys are making me pang...*

Wow, I didn't realize how desperately I missed this bike. I want another one. No matter how much I enjoy riding the FS Turner, I really want to back on a Fat.

My search begins! I need to find a medium Yo frame somewhere, and if it was team violet, that would be even better. Stand back!

This could take a while...

Thanks for tapping a vein again, guys. 

doug


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

*Bill*

Stopped by an old friend's house this weekend and gazed upon his beloved Shockabilly, 2nd gen. It's baby blue, and very, very pretty...


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

photos! photos! photos!


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> photos! photos! photos!


I know... I know... I don't have any here at work.. I just thought I'd mention it before I pushed it back into the cobwebby parts of my brain.


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

I have been obsessed since finding this forum the other night, with finding my old Fat stuff in my still-packed moving boxes. I managed to find my old jersey from '94 and the original '94 product brochure. I found many of the parts that were on the bike before I sold the frome & fork, too, like the purple Avid Ultimate brake levers and the Ringle peace cable hangers. I wish I still had the Cook Brothers forged cranks and the yellow Judy SL fork, but I'm gonna have to do this piece by piece. I want the exact bike I had exactly the way I rode it (or at least as close as I can come to it). 

Everything, that is, except those repulsive Onza elastomer pedals. I may even still have those buggers, too. Blech.

Anyone have a black Ringle stem lying around?  


doug


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Awwww man Apex,

You just brought back a great memory. Remember back in 92-95ish when ano was the rage? I once had those very purple ano peace sign cable hangers on my team violet '93 Fat. Best I can recall it was Ringle that made them? At any rate, they were trick at the time. With the advent of v brakes, I eventually gave them away.I eventually tossed the team violet Manitou 3 I had color matched to the frame as well. Looking back, I could kick myself in the backside for some of the stuff I tossed from my original build.

AS of now, I'm currently having my '93 resprayed in the origanal team violet. About the only component I have left from the original build is the Specialized Ti stem. That stem will have to be pryed out of my dead, decreped hand. I also have the original ano purple skeewers, which I intend to continue using, faded and all. Sadly the old faded Ringle ano purple post died. LBS had to careful hack it out. I tried for months trying to find another Ringle ano purple post to no avail. Finally settled on a Thompson. 29.4 seat post, as well as, 1" steer tubes are'nt exactly popular these days.

At any rate. Thanks for bringing back some fond memories. If you want another Fat, you should persue it heavily. I have a sneaking suspesion your soul will thank you. 

Is'nt it ironic the legacy Chris Chance and the gang built? Thankfully, theres a few passionate small boutique builders left out there. Several of which spawned from Fat City.That my friend is what it's all about. Follow your heart.


----------



## kingkahuna (May 25, 2004)

well, if all goes well, I'll be picking up my yo on saturday. I'm paying a bit more than I wanted, but it's spec'd out pretty well, xtr rear hub, v-brakes, ceramic rims, kooka cranks, I still want to cange a few things, like the ESP stuff, and the SID needs to go in favor of a Noleen. I checked the bb, and the serial seems to be legit, starts with YO. Bike was a factory racer, sold to this guy, and he worked for hot tubes for a bit, and repainted it @ work.All new decals, and a grip of clear coat. All it needs for now is the rear brake bosses-they're not in the frame. Any clues on where to get some? 
here's a few pics of it.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi guys
if you know this thread by now you'll remeber the sweet custom spray Yo with the pink purple fade? (with the ibis ti stem etc) thats the dude I got my Yo from. there were a few team lavenders up for sale last year so keep your eyes open & bid high eh people!

yeh, those peace sign cable hangers were ringle mojos. kinda crazy how much those suckas make on ebay these days. as mentioned above guttted I sold so much of my old skool stuff. ah well!

wendyl of FAT fame still has a few FAT canti studs for sale I think. (yo betty) sells FAT items on ebay time to time. 

that ebay link to the 2 tone purple/blue fade is very nice 

ta

scant


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

just checked, apparently FAT used a fairly normal size canti stud so it shouldnt be too much of a problem getting hold of a replacement. Unfortunately I dont have the size to hand, but I'm sure some useful soul will be resourceful enough to take theirs off, measureit & post the details on this thread 

ta

scant


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

the size of the threads is 5/16", not compatible to the bolts offered for rock shox forks etc. 
i ordered two sets for my 10th anni about 10 weeks ago from wendyll, but they didn´t arrive until today  
there are also some studs offered for fat chance in 10mm on www.velo-direct.ch, but i don´t know on which model they will fit (maybe the newer ones)










and of course: they are not cheap for such little parts!


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

*Something new...*

Hey all, just want to test the waters here and ask you guys a question. In my recent lust to revive my relatively recent past and find another Yo Eddy, I have been drawn back in to the mystique around these bikes, and I want to do something to build around for everyone.

I'm a web and print designer by trade, and I also own and manage a suite of website communities for amateur formula car racing at apexspeed.com (I play with expensive toys). I just recently registered a new domain name to be specifically for past, current and future Fat owners to use as their own community. My intention is to build a site for archives, information, owners gallery, classifieds and a discussion community/forums. I know there are a couple of Fat-specific things out there already, but nothing complete or totally comprehensive, and I'd like to try to bring everything together in one place.

Would you guys be interested in a Fat Owners Anonymous website community?

-doug


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Team Violet? Purple?*

Did anybody say Team Violet?  Here's another pic of the '93/'94 Purple Monster, now with Ringle seatpost.










And here's the original card.


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

For some reason the violet always turns out different on pictures. The color changes depending on the lighting. It could be close to white, pinkish, light purple, or blue-ish. That's why I like it so much!


----------



## polarcrawler (Jul 9, 2004)

*f c 10th frame for sale*



scant said:


> luckily I know that theres 2 owners for those 3 10ths. even so tho ;D
> 
> ta
> 
> scant


check ebay.de. Buy it now for 1499,-€


----------



## polarcrawler (Jul 9, 2004)

*F C 10th for sale*



scant said:


> luckily I know that theres 2 owners for those 3 10ths. even so tho ;D
> 
> ta
> 
> scant


Check Ebay.de, Frameset, "buy it now" for only 1499;-€.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

*e bay Fat*

Theres an '86 Fat City on ebay right now with 0 bids and opens @ 375$, only 18 hours left. Jeez I wish I could snag it. Someone get over there and grab this gem up!


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Fat City site...?*

Would you guys be interested in a Fat Owners Anonymous website community?

The German Fat site was out there for a time, but it seemed to just fade away, I don't know the whole story. I am not entirely certain what you would plan on putting together that is not already on this site or First Flight, but I would certainly check it out if you put it together.
Rumour is that an new official might be in the works too, have you spoken to Wendyll?


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

I'd be interested in a Fat site. It's always great to communticate with fellow COGS. In that rare ocassion of crossing paths with a Fat City owner on the trail. I make it a point to stop and talk with them. They automatically seam like a brother or sister to me simply for riding a Fat. Funny how that works. Perhaps it something only a Fat City owner can understand???

At any rate, put me on the list. I'm sure several others here would enjoy it as well.


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

*Off and running...*

Ok, well, the domain is currently active, and I am working on the construction of the discussion forums. For the time being, it is hosted within another of my websites server packages, but if the interest and trafic warrants it, I plan on moving it to it's own host. I will soon be accepting photos, statistics, and everything else in the coming weeks, to add to the archive. I'm sure the forum comminty will add to the knowledge base in a large way, too.

Just to give you a small taste, and to give you a place to check back into in the next few days while I try to get it up and running, check out FatCogs.com. Hopefully, if nothing else, the classifieds will provide a place for exchange of old school parts and bikes, and can assist in my quest to replace my old team violet Yo.

Cheers,

doug

Someone wanna buy my Turner?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi doug/apex
I've forwarded this link to wendyl of FAT. As rick pointed out theres been rumours of a FAT dedicated website for a while now.

I'd guess that this near 8000 views thread (I'm glad I started it!) is a good indication that it would be a popular site 

ta

scant


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Doug/apex,
just checked your link. You might wanna check with wendyl about using FAT logos etc, pretty certain she still owns all the patents. just a thought 

ta

scant


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

scant said:


> Doug/apex,
> just checked your link. You might wanna check with wendyl about using FAT logos etc, pretty certain she still owns all the patents. just a thought
> 
> scant


I will definitely try to contact Wendyl this week about the site, I certainly don't want to upset anyone. FWIW, there are no patents on logos or marks, and these particular icons have expired/dead trademarks since 1999. I certainly won't be showing them in a negative light or trying to sell any product with their common law identities, so I wouldn't think it will be an issue. As a designer, I have an appreciation for branding and what they mean to companies, even those that no longer exist, and rest-assured, there will be great care taken to keep things as they would have approved.

This site will just be a way to strengthen the mystique of a small bike company that we all hold in high regard and still support. I hope everyone who has an interest in Fat City Cycles will take a liking to the new community I'm building.

doug


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

apexspeed said:


> I will definitely try to contact Wendyl this week about the site, I certainly don't want to upset anyone. FWIW, there are no patents on logos or marks, and these particular icons have expired/dead trademarks since 1999. I certainly won't be showing them in a negative light or trying to sell any product with their common law identities, so I wouldn't think it will be an issue. As a designer, I have an appreciation for branding and what they mean to companies, even those that no longer exist, and rest-assured, there will be great care taken to keep things as they would have approved.
> 
> This site will just be a way to strengthen the mystique of a small bike company that we all hold in high regard and still support. I hope everyone who has an interest in Fat City Cycles will take a liking to the new community I'm building.
> 
> doug


this thread has 200 replies. if it's not reason enough to start building yo's again , at least there should be a fat chance site.


----------



## kingkahuna (May 25, 2004)

colker1 said:


> this thread has 200 replies. if it's not reason enough to start building yo's again , at least there should be a fat chance site.


keep me posted...
I"m interested. I did pick up the YO last week..just going through it now and taking care of some issues that I had with the current setup..anyone wanna swap some xtr 8spd shifters and rear der. for ESP? I'm not a twistie...


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

apex/doug
I'd certainly love to see a FAT dedicated site & I'm impressed that you've taken it on! 
I'd love to help out, perhaps as a moderator?

I thought it only polite to ask wendyl, I know you respect this 

let me know if you need any help/ info 

colker, perhaps the fact that you cant buy FATs anymore is part of the appeal? 

ta

scant


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Absolutely, on all counts!

Once everything has started to take shape, I will get everyone here in as soon as there is something to see. I'm excited, because communities like this, if built correctly, can run themselves, and be a great place to meet people and share ideas and experiences. I'm looking forward to seeing it grow.

More soon...


doug


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Doug, where are you based? I'm guessing in the US? I'm in the UK.
did you know that 1/3 of all FAT sales went to germany. explains ebay.de a lot 

keep us informed dude, infact private mail me ;D

ta

scant


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

scant said:


> apex/doug
> I'd certainly love to see a FAT dedicated site & I'm impressed that you've taken it on!
> I'd love to help out, perhaps as a moderator?
> 
> ...


hmmm... there';s more than being no more.. it's always been a Fat or no Fat fro a lot of people. the yo was THE steel bike when we thought of woods riding. at the same the time, there was the high price, the bad rep when it came to warr. and the bad karma with the serotta merge. 
even w/the IF deluxe looking like a modernized eddy, i don't feel the same as when looking at the skull and bones decal...


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

"hmmm... there';s more than being no more.. "

dude! You SOOOO dont need to tell ME that ;D

ta

scant


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

*another Yo*

Here is another Fat. This is my 1994 Yo Eddie. I bought this bike new as a frame from Outback Bikes in Atlanta. It was originally a white to yellow fade, with Manitou 3 fork, Grafton cranks, Ringle seatpost and stem, Avid tri-align 3 brakes, Chris King headset, Nuke Proof wheels, onza pedals, etc. I have been looking for an old picture to scan, but have not found one yet. I will edit this post or post again when I find an old picture.

Here it is now, built as a singlespeed, repainted, after thousands of miles, and with all of the components replaced, except the Chris King headset. Seatpost is courtesy of flyingsuperpetis via Ebay.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Al. said:


> Here it is now, built as a singlespeed, repainted, after thousands of miles, and with all of the components replaced, except the headset. Seatpost is courtesy of flyingsuperpetis via Ebay.


Nice paint!!

(and the Chris King ad below is bogus... arghhh....)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Even with there being no more produced...the Yo Eddy on eBay right now has gone up a number of times with a silly price tag of $3900 opening bid. Just plain foolish IMO...

Yetifan.com is a perfect example of a site that's grown quickly and collected a great following of Yeti owners across the board. 
I don't see why a Fat site of similar nature won't do the same.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

the $3900 FAT sellers prices generally are far from realistic 

andy @ yetifan has done a very good job. I look forward to a FAT alternative 

ta

scant


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

scant said:


> the $3900 FAT sellers prices generally are far from realistic
> 
> andy @ yetifan has done a very good job. I look forward to a FAT alternative
> 
> ...


I sean that Fat City on ebay as well starting @ 3900$ ,totally obserd. Almost as obserd as listing it as a 2001 model. Get a grip people.

The Fat site sounds like a cool idea. I know I would check it out a few times a week. Heck you never know. It could lead to a COG gathering/ride in the future. Anythings possible.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, a Fat site would be very nice! Although I am very positive about the initiative I think there is an obstacle to overcome. YetiFan.com can be considered as a success. The difference between Yeti and Fat is that Yeti is still there. There are companies out there who benefit from a initiatives like YetiFan.com! So YetiFan is supported by a retailer.

Who want support a Fat site? Companies who earn their money with the existence of Fats and they who want to attract the attention from people who visit a Fat site. Ebay? An ecommerce company? 

I think it is advisable to solve this. Otherwise in the long run the site could be more likely end up like fatfans.de - zero activity. 

Melvin


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hmm. i'd hope that the FAT site is run by people who do it purely for the love of FAT & have the means (financial, work in web design etc) to be able to run a FAT site with no other motives. As you mentioned certainly as FAT is no longer a business concern thenI cant see any other reasons behind it!

I know andy @ yetifan well & fully appreciate that he does get some backing for the site (not as much as you'd imagine tho. In the early days it was totally self funded!)

As long as people have an interest in riding, buying, talking about & meeting other FAT cogs then theres justification for a site. If a site isnt viable then we'll just have to stick with this thread!

fatfans.de tho well laid out. I find has a difficult to work with forum. Its also not that well known(?)

anyway! gees this is all getting a bit heavy! Does any1 know of any limited type FAT spray jobs? wendyl mentioned that they did a few for certain bike shows. just curious after seeing that signed FAT firstflightbikes have 

ta

scant


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

For the record, the motives behind the forthcoming site is purely enthusiast-driven. I have no financial gain in mind (obviously, as most of the things that will be promoted are long out of production by companies no longer around.

The site should be financially self-supportive, and really not a monetary burden, other than my time (which seems to becoming more valuable by the day). I know it is easy to assume the worst in people right off the bat without knowing who will be responsible for managing everything. I'm not looking to get anything out of it, though it would make me really happy if it were a vehicle to find me a replacement of my old violet Yo, but that's not my motivation.

Once I was out riding by myself on a local forrest preserve trail when I happened along a guy headed in the opposite direction on a Fat Ti. We both instantly stopped and started talking about the bikes we were riding. An hour later, and I was back on the trail, contemplating how cool it was that someone else felt the same thing I had felt about my bike. It was one of those happenstance instances that made me beam with joy for the hours following the meeting of a stranger with only a bike frame in common.

That's the feeling I want to recreate by building a new community on the web for these bikes. Who knows what would have happened if I would have had access to to the web when I was riding in 1994? It may be 10 years late, but I still think that a community centered around this old company would survive pretty well without too much effort.

Stay tuned...


doug


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Great to hear that you are such a passionate person! Already bookmarked FatCogs.com. I am really looking forward to the launch of the site. You are really performing a great job for the whole Fatcommunity and for those interested in (vintage-)bikes in general. Thanks!

Melvin


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Doug,
my comments werent a personal attack dude. Just re-reading my comments I didnt come across quite as I intended!

all power to you if you make this thing happen  As I've mentioned previously I'd be glad to help (moderating helping me through the working day as it were!)

ta

scant


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

scant said:


> Doug,
> my comments werent a personal attack dude. Just re-reading my comments I didnt come across quite as I intended!


Not at all! I just wanted to make sure that anyone who sees what I am trying to accomplish doesn't get the wrong idea. I don't want anyone to think that there is some underlying hidden reason why I would do something like this. We're well past the era of people getting rich off the internet. 

ApexSpeed.com is a group of sites I created about 4 years ago that have been self-supporting and self-policed. I can't devote nearly as much time as I would like to creating a catalog of information around it, but the forums themselves do a great job of bringing together racers from all over North America and beyond.

We're all after the same thing!    It's all goooooood.

doug


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok, the new forums are up and running, but in what I would consider a beta version "test" mode. Everything should be functioning as normal, so go ahead and register and see if everything works as it should. More to come as I figure out how phpBB is managed and constructed. It's pretty cool so far, so I'm hoping for great things for the forums.

For now... http://www.fatcogs.com/phpbb/index.php

doug


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hey doug, signed up. checked my mail, followed the link. but came up with this:

The page you were looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.

Please try the following: 

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly and CaSe Correct.

Click the Refresh/Reload button, or try again later.

Open the home page, and then try to link to the page you want. 
If you still cannot find the page, please notify the referring URL of this missing link.

JUST thought you should know! user name scant (no surprises!) if you want to check it out!

ta

scant


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok, I had incorrectly set some permissions, but everything should be working now. If you encounter any problems or you have any ideas for the site or forums, send me an e-mail to [email protected].

Cheers,

doug


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

ok, so just incase you're not all checking the www.fatcogs.com website 

you've got 1 (sensible!) question to ask chris chance. what would it be?
I'll try to get the best questions answerred

ta

scant


----------



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

*Best Suspension Fork for 87 Wicked?*

I have an 87 Wicked, and have been running an old Manitou SX fork, and wish to upgrade to the best oil damped fork that I can without hurting the handling. My original fork is 16 1/4" long, the Manitou is 17 1/4" and the newer forks are 1 inch longer still. What should I do? this is my only and regular ride and i ride an extremely gnarly trail each week. After reading some of this site, it makes me want to put the straight fork back on, but maybe I'll wait until i have another bike first. I bought the bike new in 1987, and have loved it dearly ever since. Upgraded over the years, and now run a Deore XT crank, SIS XTderaillers, Acic and Ringle canti's, WTB Laser V Team saddle, but stil use the same flat bars that came with the bike. Went to a threadless stem in 1997, and sut in an aheadset tapered roller headset then. Switched to a shorter spindle and moved the collars to the inside. Creaked until i secured it with some locktite bearing lock compound. That solved the problem. Also, soldered a penny to the bottom of the seat tube insde the BB and then added a zerk grease fitting. Then removed the inner seals, and now just periodically give it a squirt of grease every now and then. Wipe off the excess and good to go. What are your recommendations on shorter forks? Anybody running the new Marzocchi's MX Comp forks that come in 1"? Thanks.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Next time one of these appears...*

Boneritus Majorus:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3695923665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

...or a 93 Ti.

...but mostly the 10th.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

That was a sweet bike but think of all the money you didnt spend


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

that fat 10th was mint. with shipping & import duty to the UK I totally couldnt afford it.
Not surprised it made 1.9K$ tho 

ta

scant


----------



## plasticman (Sep 9, 2004)

*Single speed conversion for '93 Yo Eddy*

No clue how to upload pics either - sorry because it's still a sweet looking ride.

I'm converting a '93 Yo Eddy to a SS with a Soulcraft conversion kit. I'd love to tweak it a bit more by replacing a very tired Mag 21 but can't seem to find many options because of a 1" headtube.

Anyone with any ideas where to find a big one inch rigid fork or a 1" steer tube suspension fork with a similar crown height? Also looking for a 1" quill Salsa (or similar) 0-15 degree, 10cm stem.

Thanks


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

magura & marzoke both still make 1in steerer forks, not sure how long they are tho.
salsas stems on ebay a lot


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

plasticman said:


> No clue how to upload pics either - sorry because it's still a sweet looking ride.
> 
> I'm converting a '93 Yo Eddy to a SS with a Soulcraft conversion kit. I'd love to tweak it a bit more by replacing a very tired Mag 21 but can't seem to find many options because of a 1" headtube.
> 
> ...


Take a look at the for sale section over here: http://www.fatcogs.com There is at least one rigid fork for sale I think. And for suspension forks, Marzocchi still makes a 1".

As for the stem, check ebay.

Good luck


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi guys

after conversations with wendyl, the success of this thread (number of hits!) & the new www.fatcogs.com site. Just wondering if anyone would be interested in a new run of the old t-shirts? Let us know the favoured designs & lets eee what we can do 

ta

scant


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

scant said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Let us know the favoured designs & lets eee what we can do
> 
> ...


 Ahhh, just in time. Just retired my ol Fat Chance team shirt, still my favourite design, with the yo ed burst logo on the left breast & the flourescent grello & Purple zigzag & all the symbology & brands on the back. Loud, bright, colourful, grafton, ringle, etc... quintessentially Fat.

Nice work, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Ahhh, just in time. Just retired my ol Fat Chance team shirt, still my favourite design, with the yo ed burst logo on the left breast & the flourescent grello & Purple zigzag & all the symbology & brands on the back. Loud, bright, colourful, grafton, ringle, etc... quintessentially Fat.


Count me in. I have a ratty, worn out, should be a dish rag by now Fat shirt just like this one that needs to be replaced.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

*Decked out Wicked*

1990 Wicked Fat Chance 18"
Bullseye cranks, Bontrager Bonded Composite fork, mostly XT. White cranks and saddle helped avoid the "none more black" tag.

Those bikes had very short headtubes. I remember the Bontrager guy who took the order for the fork didn't believe it was going on an 18" bike until I told him the brand. Really nice fork, but just not quite as sweet as the Brodie Gatorblade.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Black w/white Wicked*



GonaSovereign said:


> 1990 Wicked Fat Chance 18"
> Bullseye cranks, Bontrager Bonded Composite fork, mostly XT. White cranks and saddle helped avoid the "none more black" tag.
> 
> Very nice Wicked, don't know if I have seen a black with white decals Fat before, but I really like it. Especially with the white cranks and saddle.
> Much nicer than the common black with yellow paint scheme.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

yup! theres pretty cool. feel free to post pics on www.fatcogs.com as well


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not mine (and not for sale)....but it looks well used:

http://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/04bicycles/fatchanceYEB.html


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

remove the 300 stickers & thats a real nice bike ;D


----------



## THO (Jan 17, 2004)

*Fat Retro Racing Team*

Live At The Sswc 2004 In Berlin:


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

nevermind...


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

got my 10th anniversary finished so far, don't know if it will be the last setup. purple is definitely back in town......... 





































p.s.: sorry for the big images, i hope you're on the fast line


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rasaldul said:


> got my 10th anniversary finished so far, don't know if it will be the last setup. purple is definitely back in town.........
> p.s.: sorry for the big images, i hope you're on the fast line


Wow....that's the most well thought out build I've ever seen.  
Stunning.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

rasa the pics dont work for me! (page loads up fine & fast tho  )

can u mail me the pics direct or post them up on www.fatcogs.com ;D

ta

scant


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

scant said:


> rasa the pics dont work for me! (page loads up fine & fast tho  )
> 
> can u mail me the pics direct or post them up on www.fatcogs.com ;D
> 
> ...


@eric
thank you, it was a lot of work building a bike with sunglasses on  - purple is a real dangerous color.....

@scant
try to reload, i just moved them to my own server.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

now its working... that is truly beautiful. v.v. nice


----------



## 2ManyPlaces (Nov 4, 2004)

*Fat Chance logo in B&W....*

I came across this in the MBAction Oct. 1990 issue.. I don't know if it's already been posted somewhere on this thread, but I can't read 244 posts (WOW!!!!!) to find out... I know that, somewhere- some place- some mag, I have seen this in color..... If this is already in this thread (or not), please let me know.. Thanks....


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Damn that tenth is hotness...


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

*My ride*

Had a 1990 Wicked-Fat, then bought this one (NOS) from a shop in Sommerville in 1997 I think. Best riding hardtail I ever had.

Ryan


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

nice M3 as well ;D


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

scant said:


> hi guys, remeber the gorgeous little fat chance ti (ibis ti stem) pictured above that was form sale on ebay. well he pulled the sale, normally that kinda thing annoys me, but check out what he had to say
> 
> "On Jan-20-04 at 09:05:27 PST, seller added the following information:
> 
> ...


I am looking for pics of that beautifull FAT with the anodized figures. A year ago I forgot to file them on my computer. Can somebody help me?


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

*Wicked Fat*

I just got an 87 wicked 19.5 with period correct xt group. Araya Rm20 rims, shimano 600 headset that takes the wavy wrenches, u-brake, motorcycle style levers, etc.
Frame has nasty paint. Should I leave or re-finish?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bootsie_cat said:


> I just got an 87 wicked 19.5 with period correct xt group. Araya Rm20 rims, shimano 600 headset that takes the wavy wrenches, u-brake, motorcycle style levers, etc.
> Frame has nasty paint. Should I leave or re-finish?


Was that the black Craigslist jobbie?
Personally, I say leave it and ride it unless you plan to make a complete NOS garage queen out of it! 
Just my $.02...


----------



## Piet (Feb 23, 2005)

*About my Wicked*

Hi everyone!

I was debating for the past few months about getting a new mountain bike but after some heavy thinking I decided to breathe new life into my Fat Chance Wicked!

Anyway, after doing some research I have come across some questions that I need answering and I was hoping all you Fat lovers could lend a hand. Here they are:

1. I purchased my Wicked in the Fall of 1991 but I don't know if they sold me a 1990, 1991, or 1992. How can I tell? My serial number is 381W11 and the paint job is a solid purple. I purchased the frame only and built the bike on my own.

2. In my effort to breathe new life into my bike I have decided to give it a new paint job. Can anyone point me to a color chart for the colors I can choose from? Is there such a thing or, perhaps, there are too many to list. Any color recommendations?

3. After I paint my bike I'll need new decals, can anyone point me in the right direction as to where I can get those? I've seen the name 'yobetty' on this thread as a name of a seller (Chris's Ex) on eBay...does anyone have a number I can call instead?

Thanks a ton!

Piet


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Piet said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was debating for the past few months about getting a new mountain bike but after some heavy thinking I decided to breathe new life into my Fat Chance Wicked!
> 
> ...


On 1: Isn't it 381W1L ? Large Wicked from '91.
On 2: As far as I know there doesn't excist such as a colorchart. I realize it would be very helpfull if there was one. Some did their own invetigation on the color of their FAT and probably they could help you out on their specific color. For future it is maybe smart to collect those details in one thread @ FatCogs.
On3: Scant could help you out.

You could also try FatCogs.

Melvin


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

On 1: To be sure I checked First Flight: http://www.firstflightbikes.com/fat.htm Scroll down.

With the frameno. you are mentioning it maybe also could be a '90 and than probably in 21". It seems that the 90 systems differs form 91, 92. FAT used multiple systems through time; pretty confusing.

Edit: I now realize it isn't logical what I assume (than there should be an 0 before the 1 and there is a 1 too). Another feature of FAT frameno.; sometimes lack of logics.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

FAT frame numbers are somewhat of a black art! wendyl must get sick of being asked about them! but she always makes sence of them!

I would also love a colour chart! so would all the other FAT cogs! although I can usually find out the colour mix involved to create FAT paint (eg grellow 1/4 fluro yellow, 3/4 fluro green mixed into clear) I dont know the actual paint codes/ RAL? BS numbers.

ta

scant


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Wicked*



Elevation12 said:


> On 1: Isn't it 381W1L ? Large Wicked from '91.
> 
> The Wicked was never sized in "Small, Medium, Large" as were the Monster, Yo, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Piet (Feb 23, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks everyone,

Rick you are probably right about it being a 21" from 1991. I'll make sure to take some before and after pictures for you all to see.

Cheers!

Piet


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

i found this on the Joe Bell custom bike painting web sight.


----------



## Piet (Feb 23, 2005)

That's pretty cool! Since I am in the beginning stages of painting my bike it makes me want to do something fun like that.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

Piet said:


> That's pretty cool! Since I am in the beginning stages of painting my bike it makes me want to do something fun like that.


i kinda remember seeing this bike come into my bike shop when i worked at newbery park bike shop. the owner is a big collector. he might even be here on this forum for all i know.


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

2ManyPlaces said:


> I came across this in the MBAction Oct. 1990 issue.. I don't know if it's already been posted somewhere on this thread, but I can't read 244 posts (WOW!!!!!) to find out... I know that, somewhere- some place- some mag, I have seen this in color..... If this is already in this thread (or not), please let me know.. Thanks....


I remember seeing this paint job on a Fat in the Wheelsmith Shop in Palo Alto, CA and drooling over it. I'd love to see some pics too! Anyone??

/C


----------



## Piet (Feb 23, 2005)

*Need help upgrading my components*

Hi everyone,

I would like to upgrade my components on my 1991 Wicked. It currently has seven speed with thumb shifters. I would like to upgrade to 9 speed. I am really a novice as far as components go and I was hoping someone could offer some help especially in regards to compatibility. The bike is old (but I love it) and I don't want to put a lot of money into it so I was thinking Shimano LX components. I already have a set of V-brakes on the bike so I won't need those. I believe this is what I need: front and rear derailleur, dual control levers, 9 speed rear cassette, front chain ring and cranks. The thing I need help with is compatibility. I am looking on ebay for the parts and I see a lot of M580, M570, etc. Are all these compatible with one another? Should I buy only M580 or M570 components? Will any of these work with V-brakes or are some disc brake compatible only? Is there anything else I need to look out for when I upgrade? Does anyone out there have these parts that they'd like to unload?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Piet


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

personally i would consider dual control levers a downgrade to the thumb shifters. 

LX components would be fine. just get what you can afford. you will need to get a new rear hub or wheel too if you want to slide a 9 speed cassette in it. other than that there really are no compatibility issues with your old parts.


----------



## Piet (Feb 23, 2005)

vdubbusrider,

Why do you consider that a downgrade? Do you think I should stick with my 7 speed setup? And, just to clarify...my thumb shifters are over-the-bar thumb shifters (not sure if there is any other kind so I thought I'd point this out). Thanks for pointing out the rear hub, I got that already but didn't mention it. 

Piet


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

really i suppose it's personal prefference but i hate the way they feel and operate. also, the rapid rise rear deraillers is something you will never see me touch. it's not that i'm a retro grouch or anything it's that i just dont like the way they work. the thumb shifters have really sharp nice indexing and work flawlessly. 

rapidrise shifters and Sram XO shifters would be the only thing i would go with if i were upgrading to 9 speed. well, maybe Paul thumbies would be neat way to go too to preserve a little retro style and still have 9 speed. honestly now that i think about it dual control levers will look really out of place on an old fat Chance.


----------



## Piet (Feb 23, 2005)

You've piqued my interest! What are Paul thumbies? And, I agree with you, the thumb shifters have always worked great but my rear derailleur has been bent too many times and, besides, I wouldn't mind 9 speeds. 

As far as the retro-look goes, let's be honest, the bike is not going to look retro anymore...in fact it hasn't for years. It has had a shock, v-brakes, and Spinergys which I don't consider retro. Do you? In addition, I am in the process of getting it repainted so, hopefully, it's going to look a little more like a new bike.

Piet


----------



## Sweetness (May 12, 2005)

I agree with Vdub. You should keep those thumbshifters. They're more reliable than many of the newer shifters. If you're trying to get some more gears on that bike, why not go to 8 speed? That would probably be cheaper as well. Things you would need for sure are;

1 A new rear hub that will fit an eight speed cassette (any 9 speed hub should work) and then get spokes and a rim on it.

2 An eight speed cassette.

3 An eight speed chain.

You can probably keep your thumbshifters assuming they are deore or deore xt with an extra click for an eigth gear. Your derailleur should work. Many 7 speed derailleurs work fine with 8 speed. My old xt 7speed one works great with 8 speeds. 7speed chainrings also should work with an 8 speed chain. No need to replace them unless they're worn out. However, If they show considerable wear I'd replace them, because you may have trouble running a new chain on worn chainrings. 

If you decide to switch to 8 speeds, my advice would be to buy the parts you know you need, install them and see how everything works before spending more money.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

the Paul Components Thumbies are on this site:

http://www.paulcomp.com/

they use a 9 speed road bike bar end shifter to make a mountian bike top bar thumb shifter.


----------



## Cmonster (Sep 22, 2005)

*Fat Chance Clones A.K.A. Concorde Mountain Bikes*

I was going through the Fat Chance forums and I saw Deelights picture of his team chance and I know that the bike that I had in 92' was a Concorde Mirage (with Deore LX components, Ritchey and Zoom parts) that I bought from Spoke n' Attire (no longer in business) in Calgary and went to another dealer (same as Spoke's position) that sold Fat's. That dealer told me that the Concorde and the Fat's sold in Canada are built by another company and imported under Velo Sports Canada. Seems to me that the design was licensed and the design was constantly used for Concorde's line before they disappeared in 1995. I know that the cable routing was identical and the use of Tange's strut forks are the same as the American builds. The increase height of the seat tube was for the Canadian market, because Canadians prefered sloping top tubes and the way we ride. I sold my Concorde to my older brother because he had his bike stolen in Edmonton. I do know that he still has it and I would try to get pictures of it when I visit him. Deelight's picture is below, but I will try to get pictures posted when I get the chance.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Cmonster said:


> I was going through the Fat Chance forums and I saw Deelights picture of his team chance and I know that the bike that I had in 92' was a Concorde Mirage (with Deore LX components, Ritchey and Zoom parts) that I bought from Spoke n' Attire (no longer in business) in Calgary and went to another dealer (same as Spoke's position) that sold Fat's. That dealer told me that the Concorde and the Fat's sold in Canada are built by another company and imported under Velo Sports Canada. Seems to me that the design was licensed and the design was constantly used for Concorde's line before they disappeared in 1995. I know that the cable routing was identical and the use of Tange's strut forks are the same as the American builds. The increase height of the seat tube was for the Canadian market, because Canadians prefered sloping top tubes and the way we ride. I sold my Concorde to my older brother because he had his bike stolen in Edmonton. I do know that he still has it and I would try to get pictures of it when I visit him. Deelight's picture is below, but I will try to get pictures posted when I get the chance.


Saved those pics from eBay some time ago:




























The Tange Struts is a knock off from the original Yo Eddy fork and they are not similar. Struts come with plastic topcaps on the blades, Yo blades are closed and feature a tiny Yo Eddy decal there. The Yo fork has small gussets on the back of each blade, don't know about the struts. The Yo fork is not made out of Tange tubing, but TrueTemper.


----------



## bikeproject (Nov 18, 2004)

*Wanted Fat Chance size M/L*

I am looking for either a Monster Fat, Wicked or Yo Eddy in a M/L size frame. If you have a frame for sale or can put me in touch with someone that does please email me.

Email is: [email protected]

Thanks,

John


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

*Here are a few...*

Don't know what the board's opinion's are on outing Ebay auctions, but here are two current Fat's that are available...

A classic 80's

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fat-Chance-80s-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and a beautiful NOS Yo Eddy frame

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fat-City-Cycles...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Disclaimer - I do not own or do not know the individuals selling these items...just a joy to look at. Wish I could own them too!

cheers,

rody


----------



## Yetifan (Mar 24, 2004)

I guess you all saw the FAT CHANCE factory tour video I put on the net? starring Chris Chance.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Your movie is famous!

http://www.yetifan.com/fatchancecycles.MPG

Seriously cool


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

*Fat Chance decals*

I sent payment to "the source" in Stowe two months ago and have followed up with 5 emails and have heard nothing back and received nothing (to the tune of $110). No nothing! Has anyone received or heard anything from her in the past 2 months, just wondering?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

maybe search the fatcogs forum? the ebay link was deffo on there @ some point as there was a big discussion about it


----------



## paqrat (Jan 17, 2004)

Just picked this up - haven't adjusted the saddle yet, much less ridden it any significant distance. One of the last ones out of Somerville...never ridden off-road.

More pics coming - have to resize them..


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

paqrat said:


> Just picked this up - haven't adjusted the saddle yet, much less ridden it any significant distance. One of the last ones out of Somerville...never ridden off-road.
> 
> More pics coming - have to resize them..


I really like the paint scheme on that bike. Very cool.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

With Grello and blue the frame is similar to the one MBA tested.

BTW I have seen that bike before on FatCogs. It is a nice ride!


----------



## Piet (Feb 23, 2005)

*My Renovated '91 Wicked*

Inspired by this forum, I decided to breathe new life into my '91 Wicked. The original bike was purple and I had updated it in 1995 with Spinergy wheels, new brakes, and a Rock Shox fork. With my latest renovation, I gave it a new paint job, a Marzocchi fork, new wheels & tires, and a new handle bar & stem. In addition, as per *vdubbusrider* suggestions, I kept the old 7 speed setup with the thumby shifters.

Here are some pics of the new setup (wish I had old pictures to compare):


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice! I LOVE Wickeds the best.

Post that bad boy on FatCogs.com and make sure the list it in the Fat Chance registry on the forums there!


----------



## kingkahuna (May 25, 2004)

I'd be interested in a t-shirt or two...


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

*Sommerville Ti*

here's my just recently finished FAT Ti from 1993 with some extra Ti stuff just like I always wanted it back in the days of high dreams and low budget ...

Regards

 Martin


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Martin thats extremely nice


----------



## Fluffbomb (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice!  

I like the understated look.

Cheers,

Fluff


----------



## kevin881 (Mar 30, 2006)

nevermind...


----------



## TamJunkie (May 3, 2006)

*Need Stickers*

HEY ALL,

I am trying to bring back my 1989 Yo Eddy to its former glory. Unfortunately, it has been repainted 3 times and doesnt have stickers. Is there any chance in hell of finding any?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

And what about that threadless BB. Anybody still making them?


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi,

People @ FatCogs are working on decals.

www.fatcogs.com


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The bearings should be a standard size. If you don't have a spindle you should be able to find one on Ebay. Another alternative is to chamfer your bb shell and use a Mavic sealed bb.


----------



## TamJunkie (May 3, 2006)

*Thanks!*

The BB I have installed I bought from White industries about 5 years ago. I am going to check with them to see if they still have any.


----------



## TamJunkie (May 3, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Now a member @ fatcogs!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

fat chance guy said:


> Elevation12 said:
> 
> 
> > On 1: Isn't it 381W1L ? Large Wicked from '91.
> ...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Elevation12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> People @ FatCogs are working on decals.
> 
> www.fatcogs.com


i was there and saw no mention to decals.


----------



## pisgahboy (Jan 29, 2006)

colker1 said:


> i was there and saw no mention to decals.


Try here:

http://www.apexspeed.com/fatcogs/forums/showthread.php?t=743

Pb


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i was there and saw no mention to decals.


Seriously? It's like 50% of the topics there.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Even though I like to poke fun at FC owners...I still have one of my own. 

1989/90ish FC Wicked:














































After a tire and wheel swap, just for fun:





































Sorry, the full bike shot if blurry, I'm a total rookie.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

v.nice eric


----------



## jamezilla (Sep 30, 2006)

*Wicked in need of TLC*

Hey folks, I was very pleased to come across this thread.

I'm trying to fix up my old Wicked (serial number 530W09). Based on my investigations I think it's a 1990. I've had it since '94 and it's in need of some major TLC. I'm planning on having it repainted soon.

I could really use some advice:

1) I need a new bottom bracket. Anyone know where I can get some good quality press-in bearings?

2) I need a new fork. My Manitou 2 finally bit the dust. I can't seem to find elastomers for it anywhere. In any case, I'd like to switch to a rigid fork. I'm mostly using my bike for commuting on streets these days. I'd like to find something appropriate for the Wicked's geometry, rides well, and isn't too heavy. I'm aware of bikeman.com, but I was hoping I could maybe find something off-the-shelf that wouldn't kill my pocketbook. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
James


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jamezilla said:


> Hey folks, I was very pleased to come across this thread.
> 
> I'm trying to fix up my old Wicked (serial number 530W09). Based on my investigations I think it's a 1990. I've had it since '94 and it's in need of some major TLC. I'm planning on having it repainted soon.
> 
> ...


Bearing: Act quick, these don't come up too often:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Fat-City-Fat-Chance-sealed-bearings-Wicked-Yo-Team_W0QQitemZ330033713060QQihZ014QQcategoryZ56193QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Find any 1" rigid fork for now...though you'll be hard pressed to find the correct matching Wicked fork I think.

Also check out www.fatcogs.com


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Scant,

What ever came of the Fatlanta Yo replica you mentioned you or a friend was going to build a while back?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I have a bare frameset ready, also a grellow yo eddy fork. undecided on wether to go grellow (for the frame) or FATlanta. My friend pete put his FATlanta decals on his fat chance titanium & that looks very cool


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Ti Fatlanta would have been awesome! 

The large Fatlanta that still hangs in Outback was actually going to be mine way back then, but I spent the money on motorcycle parts instead. I kick myself to this day.

Oh well, it would just be hanging in my basement with my other bikes right now if I had bought it.


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

*Oooohhhh!*



rasaldul said:


> fat chance 10th anniversary NOS


I want it!


----------



## Irishbuddha (Feb 25, 2004)

*Top Tube length*

Does any body know what the top tube length is for a medium Yo Eddy?

I am really missinng my old Fatty and would like to replace it. My old Wicked was to short in the top tube. I would like to find another Fatty in the neighborhood of a 23" top tube. So if you have information on geometry for a Wicked or Yo Eddy, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

medium yo, top tube is 23in. wicked 18in, 22.25in.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Isn't it that it depends on whether or not it is suspension corrected?

Some links that always proof to be helpfull to answer 1001 Fat related questions:

www.mtb-kataloge.de
www.fatcogs.com
FatFans.de
www.firstflightbikes.com/fat

Good luck finding your Fat!


----------



## ti-fat-man (Dec 21, 2006)

hi folks, been a lurker on this forum for a while now, and thought now was the time to be brave a post some pics of my collection, cheers alan, speak soon.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ti-fat-man said:


> hi folks, been a lurker on this forum for a while now, and thought now was the time to be brave a post some pics of my collection, cheers alan, speak soon.


Indy and a Yol Good stuff!


----------



## ti-fat-man (Dec 21, 2006)

help struggling with uploading pics, got more, alan!!


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

saving the best till last alan?  

26000odd views! wow  :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

ti-fat-man said:


> help struggling with uploading pics, got more, alan!!


Extra Smooth indeed. Delicious.


----------



## ti-fat-man (Dec 21, 2006)

Well spotted, that's my xmas stash for the big day!! hope santa brings me my 07 xtr groupset that i've asked for, nearly there now, cheers alan.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice T-Disk.


----------



## foef1 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Stickers for 1992 Yo Eddie!*

I own a 1992 Yo Eddie. Anybody know if it's possible to get the complete set of stickers for the bike (and where)?


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Rody on FatCogs.com will be able to help you out soon!


----------



## Rkentucky (Jun 13, 2007)

I own a 1991 Team Fat Chance Yo Eddy and I am looking for a set of decals as well. I'm in the process of finding someone to paint/powder coat my frame and frok and I'd love to have the original decals. Also can anyone tell me if the headset is a 1" or 1 1/8"?

Thanks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rkentucky said:


> I own a 1991 Team Fat Chance Yo Eddy and I am looking for a set of decals as well. I'm in the process of finding someone to paint/powder coat my frame and frok and I'd love to have the original decals. Also can anyone tell me if the headset is a 1" or 1 1/8"?
> 
> Thanks


See the post above yours.

www.fatcogs.com

I believe they've taken' on the repro decals over there.

If its a 91, it should be a 1"


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

> Scant wrote:
> My friend pete put his FATlanta decals on his fat chance titanium & that looks very cool


Shonky photos I know, I'll try and get some proper ones to replace them as soon as:



















All the bits I always wanted as a kid but couldn't afford (billet mechs and shifters, IRD switchbacks, Box levers, Ringle wheels and stem, cooks cranks and Chris Bell egg rings)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pete_mcc said:


> Shonky photos I know, I'll try and get some proper ones to replace them as soon as:
> 
> All the bits I always wanted as a kid but couldn't afford (billet mechs and shifters, IRD switchbacks, Box levers, Ringle wheels and stem, cooks cranks and Chris Bell egg rings)


Very impressive.


----------



## drzrm (Apr 1, 2007)

pete_mcc said:


> All the bits I always wanted as a kid but couldn't afford (billet mechs and shifters, IRD switchbacks, Box levers, Ringle wheels and stem, cooks cranks and Chris Bell egg rings)


Wow, so nice, I just got this back from a buddy I sold it to 10 years ago. Sorry for the repost, but I didn't know this thread was here. I'll post more when it is done.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

*My 10th*

I think I had posted these up a while ago in different section. Figure would be the best appreciated here, taken about a year ago.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I saw this 10th last time, very nice to see a 10th at all. even better to see 1 thats being used


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

My 86 Fat Chance. I'm the second owner, the original was a photgrapher who shot a few Fat City catalogs back then. Custom paint reflects his logo at the time (orange triangles). Suntour thumbies, 4 finger Deore XT levers, Fat City Aluminum bar, Oury grips, Mavic oxygen rims, Deore u-brake and canti's,Cool tool quick release, Hite rite! First-edition Ritchey post replaced the original that I had to cut out. It's a blast to ride!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## yoeddy (Feb 20, 2006)

KDXdog said:


> My 86 Fat Chance. I'm the second owner, the original was a photgrapher who shot a few Fat City catalogs back then. Custom paint reflects his logo at the time (orange triangles). Suntour thumbies, 4 finger Deore XT levers, Fat City Aluminum bar, Oury grips, Mavic oxygen rims, Deore u-brake and canti's,Cool tool quick release, Hite rite! First-edition Ritchey post replaced the original that I had to cut out. It's a blast to ride!


That's a really nice looking Fat. I dig the gray-to-white fade.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Another view: First generation spuds are a bit new for the bike, but it's a "rider". Umma Gumma's are stil holding up. Scott brake pads are an upgrade, as is the XT 4 finger levers, complete with Scott "lever grips". I have the Magura "motorcycle" levers that came on the bike, as well as the Deore shifters. I like the Suntour XC pros much better. And the Mt. Zefal pump has inflated more tires than I can venture to guess. A product that I got more than my moneys worth!


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

*My '99 Ti*

Here's a couple of pics of my Ti Fat.

















Some sweet Fats here!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

KDXdog said:


> Another view: First generation spuds are a bit new for the bike, but it's a "rider". Umma Gumma's are stil holding up. Scott brake pads are an upgrade, as is the XT 4 finger levers, complete with Scott "lever grips". I have the Magura "motorcycle" levers that came on the bike, as well as the Deore shifters. I like the Suntour XC pros much better. And the Mt. Zefal pump has inflated more tires than I can venture to guess. A product that I got more than my moneys worth!


One of the better looking Fat's I've seen.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

here is one.. dirty.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Local Ebay Score...more to come*

Just picked up this 1985 Fat yesterday - my own pics will come soon. Long and short is it appears to be in very good shape and mostly original.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220142958293&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=012


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice one! I had my eye on that throughout the bidding. It took all I could muster not to hit "confirm bid". Too many projects going on at one time. Please post more pics when you get a chance. I'd like to see what I missed out on.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks!

Here are some better photos. Serial # is 85643.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice. Ride her hard and ride her often. Enjoy!


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*My Fat Contribution*

:thumbsup:


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

*FAT Chance Jersey*

I am going to be getting rid of a XL FAT CHANCE JERSEY ON EBAY. Unless someone wants to PM me with an offer I can't refuse. 

















:thumbsup:


----------



## lge32 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Identity Crisis: What Fat model am I riding, and what year was it made?*

I have been riding a Fat Chance (#10758) since 1994. The maroon color and shape of the frame is practically identical to the one THO is holding in his pic he posted on 4-8-04 (see below). I bought it used off a friend desparate for $ (only paid $500 for it). The only sticker that was on the bike when I bought it was a faded white "FAT CHANCE" across the top crossbar. Since he had it for at least a year, all I know is that it was made no later than 1993. Can someone please help me ID (year and model) my faithful steed who has given me 13 glorious years of riding?

Lance


----------



## [email protected] Bicycle (Apr 25, 2007)

*My Buck Shaver*


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

[email protected] Bicycle said:


>


nice touch with the cable crimps.

trim that skewer!


----------



## ncig (May 10, 2006)

Can anybody tell me if chris chance is still making bikes i have one of the last yo edy out of somerville forget if it is 94 or 95 and i wanted to get it redone somescratches and a dent thanks


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

ncig said:


> Can anybody tell me if chris chance is still making bikes i have one of the last yo edy out of somerville forget if it is 94 or 95 and i wanted to get it redone somescratches and a dent thanks


He is not making frames anymore. Check over at www.fatcogs.com and search for re-builts / re-paints. Several companies out there will help you out.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

ncig said:


> Can anybody tell me if chris chance is still making bikes i have one of the last yo edy out of somerville forget if it is 94 or 95 and i wanted to get it redone somescratches and a dent thanks


That train left the depot several hours ago. Definitely check in at fatcogs.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

85-ish FAT

















61cm slim chance


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Don't the collars on the head tube mean that the Fat is newer than 85? What is there serial number?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Don't the collars on the head tube mean that the Fat is newer than 85? ?


hence the "ish"  hahaha, sorry Noah I dont really sweat the details that much. I might have to PM you regarding some stuff in your signature


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Noah, heres my '84 Fat and it has the collars on the head tube, #84124


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

kb11 said:


> Noah, heres my '84 Fat and it has the collars on the head tube, #84124


kb11,

Where did you get your decals?

Michael-NYC


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> kb11,
> 
> Where did you get your decals?
> 
> Michael-NYC


These were made by Signz & Dezignes http://suzieillustrator.com/sds_index.htm. I had these done about 3 years ago but she should still have the artwork. Its really thin vinyl.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks KB11, I will contact her to see if she stil has the artwork on file!


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Don't the collars on the head tube mean that the Fat is newer than 85? What is there serial number?


Bushpig,

I just checked photos of a fillet brazed 1982 Fat Chance that I used to own (Yeah, don't even get me started on why I ever sold that one! :madman: ) and it also had the head tube collars, so I guess that they used them way back in the beginning of Fat City.


----------



## fritoskates (Jan 13, 2008)

*Wicket Fat Chance Decals*

I am rebuilding & respraying my 1992 WFC and need to get a set of original (black) decals, any ideas where I can get some from?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

www.fatcogs.com;)


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

fritoskates said:


> I am rebuilding & respraying my 1992 WFC and need to get a set of original (black) decals, any ideas where I can get some from?


Nice bike! That's one of the more rare Tange Prestige box crown forks on your bike.

Go to www.FatCOGs.com and look through the threads on there, I've seen some talk about repro decals on there, but you've got the old style American flag on the seat tube and most people reproduce the Mass "Don't Tread On Me" flag decal.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*1984 Fat Chance # 118*

Here is my latest Fat # 84 118 which has an interesting history behind it; It was custom ordered by an older gentleman from NYC way back in 1984 who apparently called Chris Chance directly to order the frameset and then asked Chris to personally pick out the parts, build it up and then even drive it down from Somerville himself to deliver it to him on the Upper West Side of Manhattan, then for various reasons the bike literally sat unridden for the next 24 years. It's extremely mint, mostly NOS and is one of the nicest of the old school original Fat Chances that I've ever come across, as it has virtually no mileage on it...There's more to the story as far as how I wound up with it after tracking it for the past 12 years and I also need to get the proper seat, BMX seat post, seat tube shim and Suntour XC-II pedals installed to complete it, but until then here are some crappy photos:


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

nice rig mike


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

scant said:


> nice rig mike


Thanks Dude! :thumbsup:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Very cool! Nice story too!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Here is my latest Fat # 84 118 which has an interesting history behind it; It was custom ordered by an older gentleman from NYC way back in 1984 who apparently called Chris Chance directly to order the frameset and then asked Chris to personally pick out the parts, build it up and then even drive it down from Somerville himself to deliver it to him on the Upper West Side of Manhattan, then for various reasons the bike literally sat unridden for the next 24 years. It's extremely mint, mostly NOS and is one of the nicest of the old school original Fat Chances that I've ever come across, as it has virtually no mileage on it...There's more to the story as far as how I wound up with it after tracking it for the past 12 years and I also need to get the proper seat, BMX seat post, seat tube shim and Suntour XC-II pedals installed to complete it, but until then here are some crappy photos:


Nice rig Mike!


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice rig Mike!


Thanks! I'm on the lookout for a different more period correct seat...but I guess that this one met your approval?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Thanks! I'm on the lookout for a different more period correct seat...but I guess that this one met your approval?


Rumpfy has boo to say about the seat - he is too enraptured with the funky crank bolts.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

*Yeah!! *:rockon:

a great bike!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Rumpfy has boo to say about the seat - he is too enraptured with the funky crank bolts.


whats the deal with that thing on the quill? extension/adjustment lock?
i'm diggin those valve stems

and yeah, funky crank bolts


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Rumpfy has boo to say about the seat - he is too enraptured with the funky crank bolts.


I was waiting for someone to notice those crank bolts...Has anyone ever seen anyhting like that before?


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*1984 Fat Chance # 118*



hollister said:


> whats the deal with that thing on the quill? extension/adjustment lock?
> i'm diggin those valve stems and yeah, funky crank bolts


Hollister,

The thing on the quill of the Bullmoose bar is an old-school BMX style headset lock nut that threads onto the top of the fork and then has an Allen Bolt that tightens it down, I'm not sure why it's so long or if the fork's steerer tube goes much higher than the top of the headset but it 's actually helpful to me since the bike is on the smaller side for me it automaically jacks up the bars 2" to accomodate me! Note the rubber O-ring that's in between the Bullmoose bar quill/bolt and the lock nut 









The valve stems are very cool because they're schrader valves that have a threaded on securing nut like a presta valve, they're made by Continental.









I have no clue what the deal is with the funky crank bolts, my friend who I got the bike from said that he thinks that they're either Bullseye, Cook Bros, or just something that Chris Chance fabricated  Does anyone know?


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*1984 Fat Chance # 118*



zingel said:


> *Yeah!! *:rockon:
> 
> a great bike!


Thanks! I already know that you have great taste in old bikes...:thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> I have no clue what the deal is with the funky crank bolts, my friend who I got the bike from said that he thinks that they're either Bullseye, Cook Bros, or just somthing that Chris Chance fabricated  Does anyone know?


an IRD(?) keeper kit maybe? i thought the bolt head on those was recessed though

that bolt looks to small to have the right sized threads for a bb spindle, does it go all the way through and get tightened by a bolt on the other side?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool. Love those oldies. Ive seen those crankbolts somewhere but dont recall where right now... I have those same cool rims on my 84 Commando. Tires are 85, maybe 86.

This deserves its own thread.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*1984 Fat Chance # 118*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Very cool. Love those oldies. Ive seen those crankbolts somewhere but dont recall where right now... I have those same cool rims on my 84 Commando. Tires are 85, maybe 86.
> 
> This deserves its own thread.


Thanks Dude! The rims are so old school BMX Cruiser and they appear to have painted on Rallye stripes on the inside...The tires aren't original I'm not sure what to do about that...I thought of giving this it's own thread but it belongs in this thread


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*1984 Fat Chance # 118*



hollister said:


> an IRD(?) keeper kit maybe? i thought the bolt head on those was recessed though
> 
> that bolt looks to small to have the right sized threads for a bb spindle, does it go all the way through and get tightened by a bolt on the other side?


I honestly haven't taken these cranks off the bottom bracket yet to see what's going on under there...but I'll let you know when/if I do.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Thanks Dude! The rims are so old school BMX Cruiser and they appear to have painted on Rallye stripes on the inside...


Yeah, it looks like they're hand-painted almost.


----------



## Clutch Cable (Mar 6, 2008)

*My Fat Chance*

This is my well used and well ridden Fat Chance, circa. 1989.

onblur="try {parent.deselectBloggerImageGracefully();} catch(e) {}" href="https://bp2.blogger.com/_qgvJopEKtgM/R8yAdVM3OtI/AAAAAAAAAxE/iZf6b8ZHQHA/s1600-h/DSC07780.JPG">







</a>



This is my well used and well ridden blog. Take and eat.
https://bowelsofjohn.blogspot.com/


----------



## Clutch Cable (Mar 6, 2008)

One more...


----------



## YoKris (Mar 23, 2008)

*'94 Yo Eddy!*

Hey folks...

well...my first post here. Guess a proper start...

Bought this 2 years ago...horrible condition! A '94 Yo Eddy! (M)



Then, it took me more than 1 1/2 years coming so far...



Currently I replaced the Roox seatpost with a silver Thomson! Looks way much better!  And mounted a 900 XTR Front Derailleur!

cheers
//yo


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

...my search for a new big one inch begins again. Last time I looked was before the big Wendyl/Chris I fallout that left the community without new forks  

I rode the Fat last week for the first time in a year and it just isn't done with that *gasp* cannondale fork on it. So anyone have any leads on where to get real Fat City forks? I've found a few custom builders, but I'd rather go with a sommerville made one. Ebay and CL are empty right now.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Doug said:


> ...my search for a new big one inch begins again. Last time I looked was before the big Wendyl/Chris I fallout that left the community without new forks
> 
> I rode the Fat last week for the first time in a year and it just isn't done with that *gasp* cannondale fork on it. So anyone have any leads on where to get real Fat City forks? I've found a few custom builders, but I'd rather go with a sommerville made one. Ebay and CL are empty right now.


go for a custom. there is Rody and there is a guy who worked at Fat City and built those forks there.igleheart. you can't get anything else more legit...
don't feed the hype on ebay. prices for BOI are ridiculous.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Doug said:


> ...my search for a new big one inch begins again. Last time I looked was before the big Wendyl/Chris I fallout that left the community without new forks
> 
> I rode the Fat last week for the first time in a year and it just isn't done with that *gasp* cannondale fork on it. So anyone have any leads on where to get real Fat City forks? I've found a few custom builders, but I'd rather go with a sommerville made one. Ebay and CL are empty right now.


what length steerer do you need? short 1in ahead? PM me if interested


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I've got a couple extras too.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

1", threadless, and LONG...its for the largest size frame they made...so ~200mm? I can measure later, the bike is at my friends place.


----------



## thrashin (Jan 17, 2007)

drzrm said:


> Wow, so nice, I just got this back from a buddy I sold it to 10 years ago. Sorry for the repost, but I didn't know this thread was here. I'll post more when it is done.


holy crap! a rasta fade!
I have a set of Kooka cranks (rasta fade) in mint condition I just put on ebay. if youre interested I'll end the auction for a reasonable offer. i'd love to see them on that wicked! pm me

*if anyone has any FAT merch, forks, or even frames for sale pm me! need stuff for my collection!*


----------



## DonH (Oct 1, 2004)

nice!


----------



## DonH (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's a pic of my 1991 Wicked and 1993 Wicked lite.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

DonH said:


> Here's a pic of my 1991 Wicked and 1993 Wicked lite.


SWEET! Are those original paint jobs?


----------



## DonH (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks!
The blue one was re-painted in the original color back in 1995. I love the color (have 3 IF's painted to match). Its what originally drew me to the bike.
The violet one was originally black with white decals. After 1 year it was sent out (back to Fat, if I recall correctly) and painted 'team violet'.
Im the original owner of both.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

YoKris said:


> Hey folks...
> 
> well...my first post here. Guess a proper start...
> 
> ...


Whereabouts did you get the paint redone? Fade is not quite as long as the original, but it looks very nice.


----------



## YoKris (Mar 23, 2008)

Thylacine said:


> Whereabouts did you get the paint redone? Fade is not quite as long as the original, but it looks very nice.


Well...my dad owns a medium-sized varnish factory and I'm working together with his best-skilled application engineer to reproduce the most famous FAT paint jobs. He has done this one.

We already reproduced Team Violet, Kandy Wild Cherry and Sapphire Blue, too. Furthermore planned are Aqua Fade, Grello, Sapphire Fade, Team Jersey Paint, Fluorescent Yellow with Metallica Blue and so on. Of course all reproductions based on original samples.

I know...but particularly each FAT fade paint job looks different to one another. But thanks for your support - we're improving day by day. :thumbsup:

//yo


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

If you don't mind me asking, how did you achieve the chameleon metallic repro?


----------



## YoKris (Mar 23, 2008)

Thylacine said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how did you achieve the chameleon metallic repro?


We used an original sample and reproduced the colors chameleon bronze and chameleon green. That's all...


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

YoKris said:


> We used an original sample and reproduced the colors chameleon bronze and chameleon green. That's all...


Now now, don't be coy. 

Not having seen one in the flesh, I always assumed that the olive colour was a tinted clear that went over the green.

For some reason the only Yo Eddies I've seen down here have all been the aqua fade. Must've been a very popular colour back in the day.


----------



## YoKris (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Thy,

no, these are two different colors faded into each other. Yep...Aqua Fade is a very common Fat paint job. Well...If you're interested in more detailled pics of our reproduced colors/paint jobs, drop me a line via PM. 

cheers
//yo


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

*97 Buck Shaver*


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

If you aren't a FatCogs.com regular, you might want to check this thread out if you are a regular CraigsList stalker for vintage frames.


----------



## FatChanceYoPaul (Apr 11, 2008)

*Fat Chance*

Hi everyone. I just recently joined MTBR to find other like minded fans of the Fat Chances. I don't know why I never thought to check "on-line" before. I've owned my bike since 96-97 when a friend had to close his bike shop in Philadelphia and offered a frame that was mounted on the wall at cost (at least that's what he said). I was riding a full suspension Cannondale Super V at the time. I figured why not have a hardtail as well. We built it up with parts laying around the shop within two days and bam...there you have it....the only bike I have been riding since. Needless to say, the Cannondale was sold a few months later! lol. Here are a few pics to share.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2008)

I have an 85' FAT CHANCE that my dad is letting me use for a pump park at my friends house it is in great shape except for the pealing of the stickers and some very minor gear difficulties, how much do you think it is worth(my dad bought it in 85' for $500


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> how much do you think it is worth(my dad bought it in 85' for $500


I'll start the bidding with a slightly used set of Speed Springs for a 95 Judy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> I'll start the bidding with a slightly used set of Speed Springs for a 95 Judy.


I'll raise a rusty chain and half a power bar wrapper.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

what's a pump park?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

IF52 said:


> what's a pump park?


pump track?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

hollister said:


> pump track?


I'm still lost. What is a pump track? Is that some kind of half pipe thing?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

IF52 said:


> I'm still lost. What is a pump track? Is that some kind of half pipe thing?


some dirt jumpers are too lazy to pedal
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=398204&highlight=pump+track

I think thats what our friend here is doing with the FC


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll raise a rusty chain and half a power bar wrapper.


I'll throw in two bent Flite Ti Saddles.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2008)

pump park is a dirt course that has mounds of hardened dirt every where that you pump your bike over it also has burms and dirt jumps in it


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I couldn't think of a worse possible bike for a pump track than an 85 Fat Chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2008)

it works fine and its fun not havig suspension and still being able to do it


----------



## d3f3nd3r (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,

Long time Fat fan, new here. Though I would post my favorite bike in my collection.

1991 Yo Eddy in Team Paint.










Also I would love to make a plea: I am looking for a circa 1994 Slim Chance in 52, 53 or 54cm and if you have Cosmic Dust Fade and want to sell it email me on the hop!

Hope I can contribute to the forum. I used to work at Fat City in Somerville around 1993 for a few summers in college. I wish I worked on frames, but I was an office jockey. Fortunately I shared an office with Chris Chance and was able to see his work first hand. Plus I made it into their catalog modeling Blah Blah Blah shirt, and a small photo on back cover (no laughing, first and only modeling gig). Still I feel lucky to have been a part of it, however brief.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

d3f3nd3r said:


> Hi,
> 
> Long time Fat fan, new here. Though I would post my favorite bike in my collection.
> 
> ...


I love the easter egg paint and the IRD 29.4 post. Schweet.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

*Latest project...*

Here is a sneak peak of my latest Cog project....


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

*Early Monster*

88?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Aquafade Wicked for your eye-watering pleasure.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Niiice.

Great use of green ano. People rarely go green.

I didn't realize you were workin' on a Wicked. How'd you like the feel?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Feels good so far. Probably the first vintage build that has fit me well besides my Kona. I'm going to get it more dialed this week.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Aquafade Wicked for your eye-watering pleasure.


not being a huge ano guy, I have to say this one's kinda refreshing and neat. Original paint?

looks like lots of photoshop work?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> not being a huge ano guy, I have to say this one's kinda refreshing and neat. Original paint?
> 
> looks like lots of photoshop work?


Spectrum repaint. Great job IMO.

Yes on the photoshop work. I thought the bike looks kinda cartoonish, so I wanted pics that accentuated it.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Spectrum repaint. Great job IMO.
> 
> Yes on the photoshop work. I thought the bike looks kinda cartoonish, so I wanted pics that accentuated it.


I think the Photoshop work is making the colors look to saturated, or something ain't quite right with the colors at least. Most original Auqa fades that I have seen have longer transitions from blue to green.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

IF52 said:


> I think the Photoshop work is making the colors look to saturated, or something ain't quite right with the colors at least. Most original Auqa fades that I have seen have longer transitions from blue to green.


A little of both. What looked great on my notebook at home looks oversaturated here at work. The colors from Spectrum are darker than a lot of aquafades out there, but close to many. I'm happy with the result.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

You should be happy with it, it looks nice.

Now the green Zooka on the other hand, why don't you send that over to me and I'll take care of 'disposing' of it properly for you.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

ooh la la! super groovy! back in 1993, I purchased a Wicked, but yours is MUCH nicer!


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*Neon Pink Metallic Fat Chance Team Comp*










Just picked up this 1988(?) Neon Pink Metallic Fat Chance Team Comp serial number #: 4328 TC. This photo is from the former owner, I haven't taken my own photos yet.

I need to change a few things that aren't quite my style like the bar ends, pedals and seat.
Otherwise it's all original down to the NOS Ground Control tires and it even came with a second set of wheels that I will post photos of in a different thread because I've got some questions about those.

I would've preferred a different color, but a Prestige Fat Chance with a Box Crown fork in such good condition doesn't present itself too often. :thumbsup:


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Mike I wish I had the vocabulary or was allowed to curse to let you know how beautiful it is.(I'm from NYC originally so I curse when I see something so nice). Sweet bike, will it be a rider?


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

chefmiguel said:


> Mike I wish I had the vocabulary or was allowed to curse to let you know how beautiful it is.(I'm from NYC originally so I curse when I see something so nice). Sweet bike, will it be a rider?


Thanks chefmiguel, I think that this is going to be a rider, it's got some slight paint scratching from some chain suck so after I raid my wife's nail polish box to find a color to match it to cover it up so it doesn't oxidize, I may just change the stem and bars to something higher and wider and just ride this one as I already have way too many "garage queens" and "wall hangers" and this bike looks and feels like it was seriously made to ride! It's as close to a road bike as I'll go! 

Where in NYC are you from?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


>


that's beautifull.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I remember when the team stated racing the Pinks! At first I thought "what the ...." as many did. 

It looks cool, I look forward to seeing your pictures!

NIce find!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Saw that there was a thread, and being new to the family, thought I'd add to the fun. Rode my Fat for it's maiden voyage last night, what a phenomenal ride! I was very surprised at how "modern" the ride felt, both in position, and characteristic, considering it's from 1985. Diggin' it!:thumbsup:


----------



## matt trakker (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new here (and I'm definitely a novice) figured I'd post-

I picked up a '96 Buck Shaver a while back because I wanted to get back into riding. I have had a pretty basic '95 Schwinn Clear Creek since I was in middle school and that bike has seen better days, not considering it's been sitting around for the past 4 years unused and sat for a long period before that as well. I knew a decent amount about FAT since I live fairly close to Somerville, MA and also, in spite of knowing you can get a nice bike these days built in other parts of the plant, I have had bad experiences in the past with cheaply built products from overseas, not just bikes! Saw this, and even though it's a NY/Serotta built frame, I still thought it was awesome and it satisfied my want for unusual things you don't see everyday (i'm an old car buff too).

Turns out, I'm 95% sure this bike was owned by "rolondo" on this forum at one point. 
The bike is in damn near immaculate shape, just a few minor scratches and some gravel chips along the bottom tube to down by the BB, and the rear rim needs to be trued. I've never seen a mint bike but this one is pretty high up there. It really looks barely ridden since it was built. It has a Manitou 4 that still works excellent, carbon fiber bar ends, Grip Shifters, a Salsa stem and pro-moto bar, Dia compe brake levers,Deore XT components, Matrix rims and red sidewall Mythos XC tires, Sampson crank, Curve brakes, a Ritchey headset, and I forget what else. Being a total newb, I actually don't know too much about this bike in reality, and I'm hoping to learn more in the future.

This pic is one the PO took, I'll have to get some new better ones. The bar ends aren't pointing bolt upright anymore and it now has some basic Wellgo platform pedals on it.









I took this bike out for a quick ride (mostly street)and had the chain snap on me, then took it to a LBS since I wanted to have it checked out anyway. They seemed shocked to see it, and seemed to think it would be a good idea to not even ride it due to it's collectability, and get something else for actual riding. So now I'm split on what I'm going to do with it or if I should even keep it. I do know most people would love to tear it up with this bike, and I'm sure I'll wind up doing at least some light trail riding, but I'm also used to collecting and preserving things...part of me feels like I don't deserve to own this bike and it should be displayed on my wall like Jerry Seinfeld's apartment. haha


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

The problem is with collectibles is that realistically, it's only the prestige models or the ones perceived as embodying what a particular brand was 'about' that are the most desirable.

The Buck Shaver was neither, so I reckon you put on a modern fork, make sure the seat tube can drain to the outside, and ride away!


----------



## YoKris (Mar 23, 2008)

Thylacine said:


> The Buck Shaver was neither, so I reckon you put on a modern fork, make sure the seat tube can drain to the outside, and ride away!


Why that??? A modern fork would have an impact on the geometry in a bad way! The fitting length of a modern is at least an inch too long. :nono:

Ride the hell out of the Buck. Therefore it was made and that's what Chris & Wendyll intended it to be! If the shape of the Buckshaver is that outstanding - be on the lookout for a FAT in a good used shape; put the Buck on the wall and ride the used one.

greets
//yo


----------



## YoKris (Mar 23, 2008)

This is my YO EDDY in it's current setting! Weights less than 21.6

Just the fork needs to be resprayed soon! :thumbsup:





//yo


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

I said 'modern', not 'suspension'.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

That is a smooth build, even with the newer parts. I look forward to finally finishing mine when home at x-mas, but fear it will be a beast compared to your svelte gazelle.


----------



## matt trakker (Sep 30, 2008)

Thylacine said:


> The problem is with collectibles is that realistically, it's only the prestige models or the ones perceived as embodying what a particular brand was 'about' that are the most desirable.
> 
> The Buck Shaver was neither, so I reckon you put on a modern fork, make sure the seat tube can drain to the outside, and ride away!


True, although from what I've read, this bike was pretty expensive when it was new, in a time when probably 3/4 of the buying public thought only 250 bucks for a new mountain bike was a lot of money, so I almost wouldn't call it a base model in spite of it's name...:lol: , and I was told a lot of the components used to build it make it a special bike as well. Still, I really don't know what to think.

I think I'm going to ride it and just take care of it. It's not like it's a new old stock frame that was just put together or anything. I have to get some time in before it's too cold.


----------



## matt trakker (Sep 30, 2008)

Thylacine said:


> I said 'modern', not 'suspension'.


I'm probably going to leave the bike alone also as far as it's setup is concerned, save for some new pedals possibly. I like that fork and the way it looks on the bike...it's period correct . Seems to be in fine working order too. I'm too cheap to do something like that anyway, the New England mentality, haha.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

older Monster Fat. ...I know, I know. It's not period correct, etc. :nono:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hairstream said:


> older Monster Fat. ...I know, I know. It's not period correct, etc. :nono:


Its not like its running disc brakes.

That thing is super clean!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

hairstream said:


> older Monster Fat. ...I know, I know. It's not period correct, etc. :nono:


29.4 IRD? Schweet!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

hairstream said:


> older Monster Fat. ...I know, I know. It's not period correct, etc. :nono:


Got one of those too, in the exact same size. I'll try to post pics it here tomorrow. Did you build it up from the bare frame? What kind of bars are those? They match the frame logos really well.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

*1989 Fat Chance Monster Fat*

Years ago CR Consulting clued me in to a small 13" 1987 Fat Chance Wicked frame for sale in Marin County. The guy who answered the door was about 6' 5 " and hoped an extra long stem and seat post would somehow make the frame to fit. It was rattle canned a black to pink fade. I got it stripped and sprayed a metallic silver like I saw in an old Fat Chance catalog, added the correct Fat Chance decals (they were still in business at the time) a period incorrect Yo Eddy fork and a bunch of spare parts I had laying around. I was later lulled by the siren song of full suspension bikes and sold the bike to First Flight to fund a new ride.(http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1989_Fat_Chance_Wicked.htm).

I've Regretted it ever since. I waited years for another to fall into my hands. Last year I answered a Craigslist ad for an '89 Monster Fat. The seller (ironically enough, once again from Marin County) was the original owner and to her recollection had ridden it a total of less than 10 rides. It did have some paint scratches and rubbing from 20 years of garage storage but I bought it anyhow.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

bushpig said:


> 29.4 IRD? Schweet!


I remember when CBO were selling those for $29 a piece... wish I'd bought an armful:skep:


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

datasurfer - that things perfect. Separated at birth! Yours is much more VRC respectable than mine. A real beauty... with all the original XCE stuff. And a great story to go with!

Same kind of story with me. Got a tip about a Fat on CL - original owner, wife rode it a total of 20 miles or so, in mint condition. I still have all the XCE stuff in a box so I can go back to stock. But I can't help myself from "hopping up" everthing I get my hands on. I'm always a little gun-shy posting my builds here because of that. But, everybody's pretty cool about it. I really had fun building up this little frame (girlfriend is 5ft, 90lbs, and it fits her perfect!!). I have been riding it, having a blast on it myself just hucking it around the trails in the Garden (it is so light and small, it's like riding a BMX with gears). If she catches me sneaking out on it I am so totally busted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

datasurfer said:


> Years ago CR Consulting clued me in to a small 13" 1987 Fat Chance Wicked frame for sale in Marin County. The guy who answered the door was about 6 ft 5 " and had originally hoped an extra long stem and seat post would make allow the frame to fit. It was rattle canned a black to pink fade. I got it stripped and sprayed a metallic silver like I saw in an old Fat Chance catalog, added the correct Fat Chance decals (they were still in business at the time) a period incorrect Yo Eddy fork and a bunch of spare parts I had laying around. I was lulled by the siren song of full suspension bikes and sold the bike to First Flight to fund a new ride (https://www.firstflightbikes.com/1989_Fat_Chance_Wicked.htm).
> 
> Regrettied it ever since. I waited years for another to fall into my hands. Last year I answered a Craigslist ad for an '89 Monster Fat. The seller (ironically enough, once again from Marin County) was the original owner and to her recollection had ridden it a total of less than 10 rides. It did have some paint scratches and rubbing from 20 years of garage storage but I bought it anyhow.


very clean bike DS!

here's my latest to add to the thread


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

hairstream said:


> datasurfer - that things perfect. Separated at birth! Yours is much more VRC respectable than mine. A real beauty... with all the original XCE stuff. And a great story to go with!
> 
> Same kind of story with me. Got a tip about a Fat on CL - original owner, wife rode it a total of 20 miles or so, in mint condition. I still have all the XCE stuff in a box so I can go back to stock. But I can't help myself from "hopping up" everthing I get my hands on. I'm always a little gun-shy posting my builds here because of that. But, everybody's pretty cool about it. I really had fun building up this little frame (girlfriend is 5ft, 90lbs, and it fits her perfect!!). I have been riding it, having a blast on it myself just hucking it around the trails in the Garden (it is so light and small, it's like riding a BMX with gears). If she catches me sneaking out on it I am so totally busted. :thumbsup:


Yours look super stealth and sleek. I really like it. Perfectly VRC respectable in my opinion. On mine,verything was there, in perfect order when I laid my eyes on it. It was kinda like a time capsule. Just couldn't bear to break any of it up. Plus, I figured there was no point in building up the rig with expensive aftermaket parts, as the original intent of the Monster Fat was a Fat Chance bike for the more budget minded. I hear you about not being able to to resist hopping bikes up. Now that the rainy season is here, I'll have time to post pictures from my fleet of Bontragers. Can't resist tinkering with those bad boys:rockon:


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

*Keep or Sell?*

I just picked this one up and I may try to clean it up...BB shell has been repaired


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

stan lee said:


> I just picked this one up and I may try to clean it up...BB shell has been repaired


can i see the drop outs please?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

stan lee said:


> I just picked this one up and I may try to clean it up...BB shell has been repaired


Cool - 83~!


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*I say clean it up and keep it and ride it!*



stan lee said:


> I just picked this one up and I may try to clean it up...BB shell has been repaired


I have Fat Chance 83 59 its younger brother:

































































Mine is a little less patina'd than yours is and I've sent it out to get it stripped and painted, now I'm thinking maybe I should just get it back and put it together as a rider...it's not so crusty after all.

What about the BB was repaired on yours??


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Beware those tyres! They're called "Speedmax" but should really be called "Will 2-wheel drift without notice and land you on your arse"


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Thylacine said:


> Beware those tyres! They're called "Speedmax" but should really be called "Will 2-wheel drift without notice and land you on your arse"


Thanks for the warning, I never used those tires off road (now I certainly won't!) They where just on a set of wheels that I used to prop up that Fat Chance frame for photos, I'll reserve those tires for pavement where they look like they belong...


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

These 83's are so darn cool. Very nice. Don't tell me that post is seized.

...I also like the lamp. A lot.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

hairstream said:


> These 83's are so darn cool. Very nice. Don't tell me that post is seized.
> 
> ...I also like the lamp. A lot.


Thanks, they are quite cool old bikes and the seat post is not seized at all, I simply lowered it to store it... Ironically the lamp doesn't work any longer and might still be in the basement, it actually belongs to my mother in law, it just needs new wiring and a new thingy where the light bulb gets screwed into...I only know bikes not lamps!


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

colker1 said:


> can i see the drop outs please?


I'll take some photos and post them later.....


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

here is one more in black (83111)


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

zingel said:


> here is one more in black (83111)


Let's see some photos...:thumbsup:

Are there any around from 82'?


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

zingel said:


> here is one more in black (83111)


Where's the famous Zingel photos??


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

stan lee said:


> Let's see some photos...:thumbsup:
> 
> Are there any around from 82'?


I had a 1982 Fat Chance bought on ebay that was like # 82 13 (as in the 13th ever made), it was fully Fillet Brazed and the logos actually looked hand painted on over the powdercoat, but it was super crusty inside, the black powdercoat had turned an into odd eggplant color and I was not thinking properly at the time (serious seller's remorse) so I sold it to Rick the Fat Chance "King", who has given it a much nicer home along with his 30+ other Fat City Cycles... He built it up period correct and I believe that it resides over at First Flight Cycles, but don't know for sure...
I also had 3 opportunties to buy Zingel's silver Fillet Brazed Fat Chance which I think is an 84; once from a printed ad in the old Dirt Rag classifieds (PRE-INTERNET) in like 1996 for like $700 and then twice later via eBay, but I always passed on that one because the fork crown looked rusty, but it looks like Zingel cleaned it up nicely, so I can kick myself in the A$$ 3 times for never buying that one...:madman:

The 83's that we have look partially Fillet Brazed up near the seat bolt if you noticed?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

a super mint, unused Wicked I found a year or two ago (I used it for parts):



My Team Comp:







1987 Fat City info:


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> it looks like Zingel cleaned it up nicely, so I can kick myself in the A$$ 3 times for never buying that one...:madman:


I restored my filled 836 particulary at the right side of the fork crown.



Fatmikeynyc said:


> Where's the famous Zingel photos??


the FAT is in process now. I need black M700 shifters and brakes to complete it.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*NICE* Team Comp, I've seen that one before, didn't realize it was yours! What size is it?
What happened with the Wicked frame after you took off the parts?? 

Look at those prices from 1987!!!



Fillet-brazed said:


> a super mint, unused Wicked I found a year or two ago (I used it for parts):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

zingel said:


> I restored my filled 836 particulary at the right side of the fork crown.
> 
> the FAT is in process now. I need black M700 shifters and brakes to complete it.


YOU DID A VERY GOOD JOB!! :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see the next one!!


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

bookmark bump:

will update with my Fats later :thumbsup:


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

colker1 said:


> can i see the drop outs please?


Here are some more photos of the dropouts and BB. What do you think has happened to the seat tube/BB shell on this one?


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

New York built Wicked Lite Serial# WL 21 038









More posted here:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5065857#post5065857


----------



## pkbinder (Nov 29, 2008)

*Bontrager*

I just bought a Bontrager frame with almost all Bontrager parts. I was in mourning after the theft of my '85 Fat. What can you tell me about this bike?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pkbinder said:


> I just bought a Bontrager frame with almost all Bontrager parts. I was in mourning after the theft of my '85 Fat. What can you tell me about this bike?


Not really the right thread for this question (there's a Bontrager thread too). But based on the information you've provided, I can tell you that its a Bontrager.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here are some better photos. Serial # is 85643.


I wasn't happy with the short stem and massive riser bars on my '85 Fat, so I swapped them out tonight for some alloy Nitto Bullmoose bars I just picked up off Ebay.

It was a night swap and we have freezing rain now, so I haven't ridden it yet, but I like the fit better - overall feels better and I'm a little less worried about knee contact. Naturally, I also like the look better. Hopefully, I'll have some trail shots fairly soon.

Last shot is a before shot. I still need to clean up the paint on this one...


----------



## zaskar-le (Feb 14, 2009)

1994 Shock-a-Billy 























































Nice greetings from germany
Christian :thumbsup:


----------



## morebicycles (Feb 17, 2009)

*1988-89 Monster Fat decals ??*

Greetings y'all,
I know many have made this request in past posts, but I have not been able to determine if there is any place that one could acquire new decals for the repainting of any Fat Chance bicycles.

Mine is the school bus yellow 1988-89 Monster Fat (no mono-stay). Most of the stickers have either been removed or scratched up. I want to restore this frame with new paint and decals for authenticity reasons. The most important decal would be the head tube badge one. I would be interested in any info. or direction that anyone might have.
Thanks, cheers and get out and ride !


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rody at Groovy Cycle Works.


----------



## thrashin (Jan 17, 2007)

some of my fat items, have a few other things not pictured. team gloves, jacket, team banner, other jersey's etc...


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Thrashin: Nice collection!

Look in your catalog on the right, the desert picture one with the tire track brown cover. Find the page with a guy riding down some stairs, urban shot. That's my bike!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> Thrashin: Nice collection!


Ditto. By the way, I would look quite dashing in those jerseys. Hint hint.


----------



## thrashin (Jan 17, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> Thrashin: Nice collection!
> 
> Look in your catalog on the right, the desert picture one with the tire track brown cover. Find the page with a guy riding down some stairs, urban shot. That's my bike!


nice! thats a piece of history right there



misterdangerpants said:


> Ditto. By the way, I would look quite dashing in those jerseys. Hint hint.


i like to think i look pretty good in the myself haha

let me see if I have any doubles, if so i might sell one


----------



## thrashin (Jan 17, 2007)

some other items... team banner, team jacket, team shorts, team grease shirt, blah blah blah shirt, 1990 postcard with chris holding one of his bikes, and a dirt rag article on the yo eddy team










im looking for a 1" YO fork and a seat collar for my YO eddy! if you have one please let me know!


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Shock a Billy's*

Hi all,

somewhere in germany .....

























by Stefan


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Gotta love project bikes.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Like Martini wrote, let's bring some bikes back up to the top.

I've posted these in other threads, but not in the official fat thread yet.

92 Monster Serial # 0096M2L



















96 Yo Eddy Serial # YO XL 1065


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

'91 and '93


----------



## senna555 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Reproducing 99 Ti Fat Help!*

Well I have given up finding one on ebay just never seem to win the auctions.

So I am trying to do the next best thing.

I currently have a sm/md 98 IF Deluxe and my buddy has a 99 md Ti Fat.

So geometry wise I can use the two bikes to figure out what I need along with the print brochures for both original bikes.

However the tubing is somewhat problematic. I originally went to my local shop to see if Serotta would be willing to build a bike to the exact spec of 99 Ti fat tubing etc.

The serotta guys questioned if they could locate the correct tubing?

Does anyone have info on tubing used for 99 ti fat...butted straight gauge etc?

Thanks

Jamie

Oh yeah if anyone actually has a sm/md ti fat they would sell let me know


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

senna555 said:


> Does anyone have info on tubing used for 99 ti fat...butted straight gauge etc?


toptube & downtube was double butted. chainstays were tripple butted, seatstays & seattube not butted... although there is some variance between batches. serotta should know as they built the 1999 frames!


----------



## senna555 (Jan 26, 2009)

Problem is when the local shop called Serotta they were less than interested in the project so I did not push the issue with tubing as claimed they could not get it.

More than likely they just did not have any interest in this type of project.

So....

I was looking for alternate information.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I dont remember where I heard it.. so perhaps its untrue? But i heard serotta wasnt interested in MTBs anymore?
if you've got the funds I'd go the steve potts or eriksen route.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

I think the biggest hurdle would be the dropouts. You could emulate the look with Paragon plate dropouts and bullets, but it wouldn't be an _exact_ replica.

Still, I'd be interested in a project like this if anyone wanted to pursue it. Might be cheaper though just to get a new, slightly less 'one-off' though just to warn ya.


----------



## senna555 (Jan 26, 2009)

Are you located in the UK?

Wondering if the dollar to pound (or euro) conversion would put the price way out there?

Thing I am really wondering about is the tubing. Geometry I can get from my current 98 if and my buddy 99 ti fat...really not much different between old IF and Yo Eddy of the same vintage. Just need to correct from going from 63mm forks to 80mm forks. I am running an 80mm fork on my IF but I think it handled better with the old 63mm

Is there anyway to tell if the tubing on the ti fat is butted?

Do you think the geometry effects the ride more than type of tubing used?

Secondly for long term durability is butted ti worth it? Seems some complain that it dents rather easily,marginally lighter and much harder to work with.

I tend to keep things for a long time and plan to put some miles on it. I am not trying to build a shelf queen...I want to build a work horse! I have worn out 2 complete xt drivetrains and countless chains/cassettes on my original IF.

Jamie


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Have you checked with Rody at Groovy Cycles? He is an excellent frame builder and knows a thing or two about Fat City Bikes.

http://groovycycleworks.com/fatproducts.aspx


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

1993 Fat City Titanium


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

senna555 said:


> Are you located in the UK?
> 
> Wondering if the dollar to pound (or euro) conversion would put the price way out there?
> 
> ...


No, price would be on par with an atypical custom Ti frame. Couldn't tell you exactly because I don't know how authentic you'd want to get.

Butted Ti is just like anything else butted. It's a logical progression, but yeah 0.6mm wall is pretty thin and is not going to resist dents as well as 0.9mm. It's also expensive at USD140 a tube as opposed to straight gauge which is about 80.

All in all, I think Ti frames are probably the most durable ones out there, so no issues there.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> 1993 Fat City Titanium


i thought you didn't like the Yo eddy..
 :thumbsup:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> 1993 Fat City Titanium


Wow, super clean! Digging the tires, too.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nawset said:


> All,
> 
> First time posting - didn't even know that there were folks that still cherished all things Fat! I have a pristine 1995 Yo Eddy (serial YOL0026) that I am interested in selling. Size large I believe with blue to purple fade. I did race it a bit but it is in perfect condition. Comes will all sorts of anodized goodness as well (plenty of ringle, white industry rear hub, judy sl, chris king headset, even a bass worm).
> 
> ...


 have you heard of ebay? there is a lot of interest there as well. and it's a buy/ sell website! not a discussion forum.. HTH.


----------



## nawset (Mar 24, 2009)

*Sorry*

Sorry. I did check eBay and there weren't any listings that is how I found you guys who seem quite into it and looking for Fats. I figured I would connect with your group. Sorry to interrupt.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nawset said:


> Sorry. I did check eBay and there weren't any listings that is how I found you guys who seem quite into it and looking for Fats. I figured I would connect with your group. Sorry to interrupt.


"connect"... is it the new buzzword for selling stuff?


----------



## nawset (Mar 24, 2009)

Stop harassing me. I said I was sorry - I had no idea that I was offending you and yours so much. You said your peace. Move on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

proper forum etiquette is to first read the stickies. would have saved you the harassement. no for sale ads in this forum unless you have paid for a for sale ad in the classifieds section. then you can link to that ad here. those are the forum rules, not the ideas of some individuals.

carsten


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nawset said:


> Stop harassing me. I said I was sorry - I had no idea that I was offending you and yours so much. You said your peace. Move on.


really? first you ignore the rules of the forum and openly offer a bike for sale. next you bring irony when told you crossed the line. now you are being "harassed"? wow.. sensitive huh..


----------



## scoobeee (Mar 24, 2009)

*wicked lite*

Howdy yall.. I'll try not piss anyone off hear. I picked this up a couple of years ago but honestly don't know much about it and can't digg up much online either. Anyone know if it is a '94 or not? Here is my wicked lite.










It says it was made in Saratoga NY. Anyone know anymore about it? Sizes it came in, price it was.. etc? This is the only link I've found with any specs. https://mombat.org/Fat_Specs.htm

thanks in advance


----------



## scoobeee (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess it has the same paint job as the 96 Yo Eddy upthread.. so maybe a '96?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

scoobeee said:


> I guess it has the same paint job as the 96 Yo Eddy upthread.. so maybe a '96?


At least 95, no later than 96. Serial number?


----------



## scoobeee (Mar 24, 2009)

Serial is "WL 1960" .


----------



## smittylube (Mar 21, 2009)

I just looked for a serial number but could not find one. I think it is in the 88-90 vintage. It had the rounded yellow solid forks originally. 

Steve


----------



## Mr Fisty (Oct 13, 2008)

I picked up what I was told was a 94 IF frame, instead of saying 'deluxe' though on the NDS CS, it says 'bags'.
Anyone have any idea what that could mean?

I can't read the SN, but you can barely see one under the paint. I think this is one of the very very early IF's out of Sommerville. What's the best indestructive way to get the SN? I've tried putting paper over it and running a pencil over it, but not having much success - any other ideas? I'll post pics later if there's interest - but it's not totally VRC compliant (modern derailleurs/shifters/moustache bars and a rack - it's my commuter). Plus with the panniers on it, the 'bags' thing makes a little sense. (no it does not have rack mounts)

1st post - be gentle.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm kinda lost on what bikes we're talking about now... 

@ Mr. Fisty - try fatcogs.com.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

*1989 Wicked Fat Chance*

I submit my 1989 Wicked Fat Chance







This is my all time favorite ride. Rigid and fun, climbs like nothing else, quick geometry - the perfect package. When I first switched from a "Fat Chance" to the Wicked, I found myself dropping into nose wheelies in the rolling stuff, it was that much more aggressive. I also had to up my front ring sizes cause it just felt like it had to go fast. I still can't get over that wonderful feeling when I ride it. How Chris Chance ever put this all together I'll never know... Ok, I know they're plasma welded, but you know what I mean...

A New Winner Pro FW was the only Shimano on it. Pretty tough back in the day. The rest of the parts were chosen for simplicity and reliability. I think 20 years says a lot for those parts. I ordered a Suntour XC9000 parts pick, but wound up only using the shifty bits, front canti's and seat QR. 





















Yeah, Magura shorty mo-cycle levers!

Having upgraded from a Fat Chance with the chainstay mounted rolllercam, I wanted the Wicked to have the same stopping modulation up on the seat stays. I opted for a WTB Speedmaster with my own custom stiffener plate.








More in next post...

Tom P.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Well that is what I like to see! The fw is Suntour too though.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Steering control went through a WTB Greasegard (King) headset. As a tip-of-the-hat to Fat City, I had them paint a puff star on the head tube instead of a Fat City decal - the same way their early bikes rolled out the door!








You may have noticed the Yo fork. Well I have the original 531 box crown that came with the frame. That was the most supple fork I've ever ridden, but the gussets inside the fork legs really cut down on front rubber options. Once the Yo was finalized, Wendyl dispatched one, painted to match.

I had an IRD macaroni stem painted as well. The bar is 1st generation Ti to hit the market - Merlin if I remember correctly - and those ubiquitous ODI mushroom grips.








After a few years use, the original cooks brothers cranks cracked. They were replaced with a set of Kooka DH cranks. Yes, this is what passed for a DH crank back at the dawn of suspension.







The pedals are Suntour XC-Pro with WTB toe-flips!

Naturally I went with WTB Greasegard hubs - the best flange designs, ever. They are laced to Araya RM-17 rims with DT spokes and alloy nipples. I did built-up the Suntour hubs on a set of Ritchey hard-anno Vantage rims, but they've only accumulated <50 miles in the last 20 years(!).















I still love this bike!

Tom P.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

This is my favorite Fat ever.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Damn. That thing ticks all the right boxes. Well done!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

scoobeee said:


> Howdy yall.. I'll try not piss anyone off hear. I picked this up a couple of years ago but honestly don't know much about it and can't digg up much online either. Anyone know if it is a '94 or not? Here is my wicked lite.
> 
> thanks in advance


Dick head.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1092252771.html


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> Dick head.
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1092252771.html


HAHAHA!

Priced high too!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> HAHAHA!
> 
> Priced high too!


no surprise.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

that pink Wicked is absolutely delightful. And with my favorite off road pedals to boot!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That pink Fat is one of the better FC's I've seen.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

You might as well lock up this thread after that pink fat one up there...^


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

one piece crank said:


> I submit my 1989 Wicked Fat Chance
> 
> Tom P.


Tom-
Great bike, great story and a very nice posting with photos and details... :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> That pink Fat is one of the better FC's I've seen.


Rumpfy-This is a prime example of a Fat Chance that was ordered through the factory per the buyer's requests and not just bought off the rack at a dealer...There were so many sold off the rack that made Fats appear as just higher end production bikes, but when you wanted something unique done they really did what you asked for, which was what drew me to them and the personal connection to the people that were making my bike!

This guy Tom also obviously knew what time it was when he ordered it as well!!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Rumpfy-This is a prime example of a Fat Chance that was ordered through the factory per the buyer's requests and not just bought off the rack at a dealer...There were so many sold off the rack that made Fats appear as just higher end production bikes, but when you wanted something unique done they really did what you asked for, which was what drew me to them and the personal connection to the people that were making my bike!
> 
> This guy Tom also obviously knew what time it was when he ordered it as well!!


... his description on how it rides... beautifull huh? and true.:thumbsup: wickeds on tight woods are just perfect.


----------



## RIKIRIKI (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi this is my YO EDDY


----------



## RIKIRIKI (Apr 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

*oh man*

You're killin' me! Dazzling bike.

-Schmitty-


----------



## RIKIRIKI (Apr 21, 2007)

And a friend have for SALE these two beauties


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

RIKIRIKI said:


> Hi this is my YO EDDY


That's really snazzy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yesterday i made the first small ride on the Ti Fat 006 Medium
It is great, sharp, light, confortable and pretty
Decals will be put on next week
And i know,..i need to get those brakes set up correctly but they told me it was going to rain so i put these on in a hurry because i wanted to test it 










more pictures here, click on them and they will open bigger,..


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*My 1985*

I bought this from a very nice Fat Cogs member. It's set up singlespeed, and the paint is probably rustomleum, so it's not one for the purists  I have plans for it (suprise!) but I've been riding it so much that I'm reluctant to break it down to begin the process...


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*FAT CHANCE, Shock-a-Billy*

Hi all,

thats my new bike 









by Stefan


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

al415 said:


> I bought this from a very nice Fat Cogs member. It's set up singlespeed, and the paint is probably rustomleum, so it's not one for the purists  I have plans for it (suprise!) but I've been riding it so much that I'm reluctant to break it down to begin the process...


So you ended up with DC's ride?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sure did  I've been enjoying it ever since


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

stefan9113 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> thats my new bike
> 
> ...


I find that a very lush bike, Stefan


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Rumpfy-This is a prime example of a Fat Chance that was ordered through the factory per the buyer's requests and not just bought off the rack at a dealer...There were so many sold off the rack that made Fats appear as just higher end production bikes, but when you wanted something unique done they really did what you asked for, which was what drew me to them and the personal connection to the people that were making my bike!
> 
> This guy Tom also obviously knew what time it was when he ordered it as well!!


Thanks for all the comments. It's fate that I own that pink Fat. At the time I worked in a shop and had ordered a fillet brazed Fisher Mt. Tam - when their builder broke the contract! Coming from a Fat Chance, there was little choice as to what bike could keep me happy on the trail, so I ordered a custom Wicked and pulled-out all the stops. It really was fun to work with Chris and Wendyll and find out they could do whatever you wanted...

Tom P.


----------



## jahwerx (Apr 6, 2009)

*here's my project...*

Help me out with the SN: 10388W
I'm "thinking" 1988 Wicked, the 103rd made...

This is original paint and I'm in the process of getting it restored.

It clearly needs some TLC, but no rust other than light coat on the worn stays...

Got this way back in the day, and have a mix of suntour XC pro (rear end, all brakes), Shimano XT (front derailleur), grip shift gen 1, rock shox mag 20, Ti stem and BB, (both 1992 vintage). I built the wheels... original nuke proof hubs, sun rim in the front, mavic in the rear (after I taco'd the sun rear). wheels are 1993-ish. Ritchie cranks and seat post. Ti sticks. Mavic headset... what else?

Cheers!
-j


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the pink Fats, One Piece and fatMike.


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

GoldenEraMTB said:


> Love the pink Fats, One Piece and fatMike.


 Ditto. One piece, that bike is super nice!


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

IF52 said:


> Hey,
> 
> New here, but wanted to comment that not only is Wendyl a big part of Fat history, but a huge part of why FCC as much as fell off the face of the planet.
> 
> I speak from being somewhat in the know. The shop I helped manage was the number 2 Fat dealer IN THE WORLD in the mid 90s before Wendyl convinced Chris to move to the Serotta facility in South Glens Falls NY. Two factory team riders worked for our shop, one of whom helped develop the Shockabilly designs. Both riders later jumped ship to Indepenent Fabrication out of loyalty to those guys, being as Wendyl fired basically EVERYONE (who later started IF) when they moved Fat City to NY.


You learn something new every day on here!

There is a striking similarity to what happened at Ferrari in the infamous palace coup in the mid 60's when Mrs F pissed off a large portion of the design team who moved to Count Volpi's race team and built the Bizzarinni GT. Fortunately Ferrari made it into modern times but were never quite the same. Such a shame the FCC went downhill.

Anyhow, heres a few pics of my old FATs

1987 FAT CHANCE, one previous owner and even wearing its original cables. Ordered new with no decals and a black fork instead of the stock yellow.










My old SAB, now sold on :madman:










and finally my old Yo (just bought another which is getting built this month)










Si


----------



## Defiant32 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice Si!


----------



## WeR138 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have one


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

My '93 Yo. I love it, but I baby it too much. Waiting on some parts to the get the '91 back on the trail. Right now it is a single speed with a Campy Nuovo Record chain tensioner  I am going to put the rear mech back and go 1x7. That'll be the real rider. 

.....this one, on the other hand, is usually only out on sunny, dry days, and gets a good wipe-down as soon as we are home 
She's also a lightweight-- with the Odyssey Svelte Ti instead of SPDs, and Ritchey WCS instead of Ourys she tipped the scales at 21.5 lbs.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

nice ride....but that saddle position just doesn't look right  too far forward? Just kidding, it obviously works for you..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> nice ride....but that saddle position just doesn't look right  too far forward? Just kidding, it obviously works for you..


size is slightly too big.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

um, thanks for the saddle fore/aft pointers  

Pretty sure the frame size is juust right.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*ooh scary.....*



yo-Nate-y said:


> um, thanks for the saddle fore/aft pointers


must be a moderator thing...Rumpfy used to be obsessed with saddles...not gonna do it.....I'm breaking that habit right now


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

break the cycle of saddle advice violence man! 
no worries though, its those little things that stick. haha...


----------



## WeR138 (Aug 18, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> That pink Fat is one of the better FC's I've seen.


Absolutely one of the best bikes I've ever seen period. I have a '89 pink wicked and it's not even close.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Fat City Cycles Igleheart Custom Frames Forks*

Fat City Cycles frame builder, Chris Igleheart, interview at his Wenham, MA studio gets into early 80s mombat mountain bike industry history, the Fat City box crown fork and reasons for designing the New England segmented steel rigid fork, along with Joe Breeze dropouts, Paragon Machine Works, Salsa Cycles, even Ohio's Wright Brothers inspiration. Bonus mention of MTBR forums and NAHBS! Igleheart gets into the future of cycling and 2010, his personal breakaway fixie equipped with the production Sturmey-Archer SX-3 fixed gear hub, as well as his participation in the Chris King Oregon Manifest Constructors Race in which its racers must successfully ride with a six pack of glass bottled beer across a 77 mile epic race without breakage. 

Click image for video "Metrotuned: Geekhouse x Igleheart" video @ https://vimeo.com/6656378s


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

8322 back on the track


----------



## cman (May 7, 2007)

Just bought this 1989 Fat Chance Wicked. It has been upgraded over the years so nothing is orginal but still a nice selection of parts.

Fork- Girvin Pro Carbon
Derailers- Deore XT
Cassette- 8spd Deore XT
Hubs- Deore XT
Rims- Mavic XC717
Cranks- Unidentified Suntour
Shifter/Brakes- Deore XT
Brakes- Deore XTR

Plans so far will be to find a appropriate fork(not neccessarly correct) and keep as a rider.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Please find a fork FAST!

it's just not right.....


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

That fork has so much going on... looks like you'd never be able to pull up over a curb! Cool bike though


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Fat Tuesday


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

very nice BigBird yellow Yo, yNy

This is what fellow-racers will see from my Yo during upcoming OWMTBC race  >>


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh my. Do you ride that bike with those Tioga Psychos?


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

I have 'a couple' left. Once I've burnt them all I will start with my stock of Graphites


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice. You should document their demise. How long does a butterscotch last? They're a good deal quicker than UmmaGumma's, right?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Nice. You should document their demise. How long does a butterscotch last? They're a good deal quicker than UmmaGumma's, right?


The Ambers I have/had held up at least as good as my Ummas and Red Treads.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah, not bad then. UmmaGumma's don't last forever, but they aren't as terribly fast wearing as I'd feared.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I tried a pair of Psychos, back in the day. Scary tires. I took them off after one ride.


----------



## BigBadConrad (Mar 22, 2010)

*'89 Wicked*

Fairly new to MTBR and have enjoyed looking at all the great bikes, especially on this this Fat Chance thread.

I had seen a couple of Fats at a NORBA race in PA and loved the look and ride. I bought this bike just out of college in '89. She's no longer pretty (some may say she never was, though I would disagree). Made the downpayment with my first 'real job' paycheck. Had a thing for yellow at the time so got a custom flo yellow w/black splatter paintjob and hand-picked most of the parts. I had to wait about three months for it to be built and it seemed like an eternity. Among them: Deore XT shifters, brakes, derailleurs and pedals, Ritchey Force stem, Cook's crankset, Hi-E hubs, Mavic Oxygen rims, Chris King headset, don't recall the bottom bracket (maybe Dura-Ace. Is that possible?). The pic with the yellow tires was '95, and I had added some Control Tech bar ends. Changes since: Ritchey Comp pedals, High Zoot carbon bar, Selle Italia Flite Ti seat, lightweight seatpost (I forget which - I put it on 10 years ago), Ultimate Machine seatpost clamp, a new cluster in back (Ulterga?) and a couple new rings in front...and the ugly Manitou Answer fork (around '95). I know adding a shcok fork is blasphemous to some, but I think it improved the ride slightly and I didn't notice a big difference in terms of handling.

It's still my main bike - I just rode it for a couple of hours on some fine Arizona desert singletrack today. One day I will get either a full suspension or a 29er and will at least partly restore the Wicked (forks, at least). I kept all of the original parts and have a fresh set of stickers ready to go (my original Don't Tread On Me got washed off long ago). Part of the reason I haven't gotten a newer bike is that I honestly haven't ridden many bikes that feel as nice as this, period. I am only going to get another bike because I have developed back problems just in the last couple years and a squishier bike might allow me to stay on the trail a couple hours longer without pain. That, and I don't know where to find old parts when I start breaking stuff.

This bike has been hammered beyond belief and I have never broken anything other than innertubes and gears! I raced it several times in the late '80s and early '90s, have ridden many Moab trails on it, have lived in AZ for 20 years and beat it up on the National Trail and many others in Phoenix, and some of the nastier trails in Sedona and Flagstaff as well. The frame is missing a little paint, but that's it. Several thousand miles and trued the wheels last month for the FIRST TIME IN 21 YEARS. Not kidding. I think it's the Fat City magic or something.

I LOVE my Wicked Fat Chance and it is still my pride and joy! :thumbsup: Any suggestions to make it more rideable are welcome.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

BigBadConrad: Thanks for sharing. That's a hot paint job, the "yellow black splatter". Did you know about Costco's "Skykomish" bike brand they were selling back in the day - circa 1989? It was a full rigid steel bike with the exact same paint job, it was hot, was it the $100 or the $350 bike?


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Here's my beater*

Mine was purchased a couple of years ago with a Manitou 5 or something that was not right for the bike. I found a NOS Mag21 from a local guy on CL who worked for RS back in the day and he added a long travel kit along with the Ti bolts to lighten it up a bit. Sure there are some dings on this one but it still rides great. I swapped out the Ritchey Force stem for a taller one, I'm an old guy and bending too low for long periods of time hurt the back. It gets it's fair share of ride time.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice machine. Good move putting the shorter, higher stem on- I have the same problem with my Yo- it is just plain too low and hurts my back, besides the fact that it is unmanageable on steep stuff compared to my modern bike. I'd set the cable hangers on the cantis lower. The chainrings up front also look huge.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*How close?*

Thanks. I have a couple of bikes with cantis but have never heard of a height that works best. Any info on how close to the tire? They are M900's if there is a difference. Those chainrings were on there the bike when I got it so I'm leaving them on, big is better most of the time.


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

*Not mine, but...*

seen last Sunday.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

TheSingleGuy what is in box number one? NOS complete bike maybe? Drool.......


----------



## BigBadConrad (Mar 22, 2010)

illnacord said:


> BigBadConrad: Thanks for sharing. That's a hot paint job, the "yellow black splatter". Did you know about Costco's "Skykomish" bike brand they were selling back in the day - circa 1989? It was a full rigid steel bike with the exact same paint job, it was hot, was it the $100 or the $350 bike?


Illnacord - Au contraire, I doubt Costco used Dupont Imron LOL. Hey, bright flourescent colors were big in the mid-to-late '80s. Dated for sure but it's been good to me.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

-->TSG

drool. Japan is great for デッドストック。 Let us know how much they want for stuff.....I'll be passing through in July


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

proto2000 said:


> TheSingleGuy what is in box number one? NOS complete bike maybe? Drool.......


Not complete sorry, but NOS...don't think it's for sale - it's his last one, and now having seen one in person I can understand why he wants to hang on to it.


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> -->TSG
> 
> drool. Japan is great for デッドストック。 Let us know how much they want for stuff.....I'll be passing through in July


Sure, see other thread! (Big Day Out). Where will you be passing through?


----------



## dipan (Feb 21, 2004)

My old beat up 10th Anniversary Fat:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice 10th!

TSG---> wow! that frame is fantastic. 
I will probably be stuck in Tokyo this time, but I might go visit some friends who live at the tip of the Chiba peninsula too. I tend to get out to Japan a couple times a year.

You were down Nagoya way, no?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

dipan said:


> My old beat up 10th Anniversary Fat:


Major props for taking a 10th Aniv and riding the hell out of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TheSingleGuy said:


> Not complete sorry, but NOS...don't think it's for sale - it's his last one, and now having seen one in person I can understand why he wants to hang on to it.


Boner city! Tell him to build and ride it! Or at least put it on display....sheesh.


----------



## agoraphobia123 (May 7, 2010)

*YO Eddy! Team Fat Chance for sale*

I have a 1997ish YO Eddy! Team Fat Chance.

Ringle seat-post
Kooka Cranks 180
Chris King headset
Mavic SUP 517 rims Ringle front hub and XT rear
XT through out
YO Eddy! fork
Kore stem
Titec Hell Bent bars
Flight titanium seat


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

agoraphobia123 said:


> I have a 1997ish YO Eddy! Team Fat Chance
> Ringle seat-post
> Kooka Cranks 180
> Chris King headset
> ...


Rule breaker.


----------



## agoraphobia123 (May 7, 2010)

I'm new?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Mine....*


----------



## agoraphobia123 (May 7, 2010)

Sweet, like the color. What year is it?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

agoraphobia123 said:


> Sweet, like the color. What year is it?


The consensus is that it's a 1989 Team Comp that went back to Fat in the early 90's and came home with a Wicked Lite paint job from whatever year that was...

I got in a trade with a fellow VRC'er and all around good guy from the forum.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

proto2000 said:


> Thanks. I have a couple of bikes with cantis but have never heard of a height that works best. Any info on how close to the tire? They are M900's if there is a difference. Those chainrings were on there the bike when I got it so I'm leaving them on, big is better most of the time.


It's pretty simple, and not about the height of the cable hanger over the tire, per se, but rather about the angle between the arms and the straddle cable. First, move the pads such that more of the metal post that goes into the pad is sticking out (this in itself isn't beneficial, but rather necessary to get the right geometry). Then set the cable hanger at a height such that the straddle cable makes a 90 degree angle with an imaginary line between the canti's pivot point and the point where the straddle cable attaches to the arm. It could take some experimenting, but you are running the best cantilever brake levers ever, so it shouldn't be so hard.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

al415 said:


>


beautifull bike. saddle is pure class...:thumbsup:


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Rule breaker.


[email protected] Breaker


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

agoraphobia123 said:


> I'm new?


Not really an excuse. Read the forum rules.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> [email protected] Breaker


Don't you have a bike to post.


----------



## agoraphobia123 (May 7, 2010)

Rules? Are you the forum cop? Just kidding but not really.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*hmmmmm*

Well, he used to be...and thinks he still is  Humor him, he hit his head on a downhill portion of track a while back and hasn't been the same since....

edit: maybe he actually didn't hit his head, but he did hit where his "brain" is ;-)


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Don't you have a bike to post.


Not yet. :nono:


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm looking forward to riding this, after I make a few adjustments


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

da'HOOV said:


> Well, he used to be...and thinks he still is  Humor him, he hit his head on a downhill portion of track a while back and hasn't been the same since....
> 
> edit: maybe he actually didn't hit his head, but he did hit where his "brain" is ;-)


Damn, I hate when that happens!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

da'HOOV said:


> Well, he used to be...and thinks he still is  Humor him, he hit his head on a downhill portion of track a while back and hasn't been the same since....
> 
> edit: maybe he actually didn't hit his head, but he did hit where his "brain" is ;-)


Nah...he was wearing a cup.

I kid the rumpf, I kid.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Beast Of The East said:


> I'm looking forward to riding this, after I make a few adjustments


I know it's borderline sacrilegious, but do you have any more pics of that Cannondale?


----------



## The torture never stops (Aug 31, 2008)

Beast Of The East said:


> I'm looking forward to riding this, after I make a few adjustments


Nice Yo Eddy. I've never seen this colour. The fading from blue to violet:thumbsup:


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

The torture never stops said:


> Nice Yo Eddy. I've never seen this colour. The fading from blue to violet:thumbsup:


Candy Colbalt Blue to Purple fade:thumbsup:


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

*907w08*

1990 Fat chance Wicked, 18". I purchased the frame and fork NOS from McLain Cycle in Traverse City, MI in June of 1992 for $450. Originally it was Grello.

sadly, this is the best image I currently have of it in original-ish guise in 1992 (color was way brighter than it appears in that crappy pic though - my little brother apparently dug it!). It actually matched the Unishock pretty well:


Rode it hard for 3-4 years in school, tried a few rattle can paint jobs (me = idiot), sent it back to Fat in spring of 1996 for a factory repaint. I chose Arrest Me Red!



I rode it for a year or so out of college, then sold it to my brother. He rode it for a few years, and sold it to a buddy. Then I guess it went globetrotting. My brother ran into the guy at Fat Tire Fest a few years ago (2006 or 2007 maybe) and bought it back. He built it up pretty nice, then traded it back to me about a year or so ago. I'm thrilled to have it back.

It's now a singlespeed using a White Industries ENO eccentric hub:



found these Ritchey (Dia Compe) brake levers in my box of junk at home, along with the Oury grips.



Salsa 11 degree bar. Mongo wide - may have to cut that down a bit...



Not period correct (the bar) but the whole SS wheelset kinda throws that out the door anyway. Found the 13cm Ritchey stem in my parts box too. It may have been the one I put on the bike when I bought it new. Not sure. Have a 16cm Salsa in the box as well - no roller though. :sad:



Nice brakes (thanks bro)



Gawd do I hate chain suck. I'm gonna need to work on my touch up paint skills I think. If I ever put gears back on it, I'll probably do a 1x7 or 1x8.



Original FAT unicrown fork, but currently in cue at Igleheart for one of his Big One Inch beauties. Always wanted one, might as well skip a few meals to make it happen. I'll probably just have that BOI done in black, as this frame has enough scuff on it to warrant a repaint (back to Grello?) in a few years.



non-drive side as it sits:



Obviously the seat is non-period-correct, but as I said before, that bridge has been burned. If I come upon a nice original Flite, Avocet 02, Turbo or Regal I'll replace it.


ummm, NO, but I guess that's all they had for stickers back in spring of 96.

I need to get some bigger rubber on there. The skin-wallish Conti Mountain King ProTection 2.2s are tempting right now. Also watching FirstFlight's Z-Max "bring em back from the dead" thread. Looks snug in this pic, but there's room for more. The new fork should allow a biggun' up front.



I have a nice set of XTR 950/Mavic 517 wheels at home, which are close, but not quite correct for a 1990 bike. Keeping it singlespeed for now as that's all I've been riding for 2-3 years now anyway.

Anyway, thanks for listening!

FCTi


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

More details on this build:

Rody provided new BB bearings and collars for the original spindle, the seatpost is a syncros Hardcore from the early 90's, with newer hardware from syncros and the king gripnut is from 1997-ish and has been in service for more than 10 years at this point.. Front hub is/was a warranty replacement AC, but is branded 'Shook', from the mid 90's..

Looks good to me.

Plum



fatchanceti said:


> 1990 Fat chance Wicked, 18". I purchased the frame and fork NOS from McLain Cycle in Traverse City, MI in June of 1992 for $450. Originally it was Grello.
> 
> sadly, this is the best image I currently have of it in original-ish guise in 1992 (color was way brighter than it appears in that crappy pic though - my little brother apparently dug it!). It actually matched the Unishock pretty well:
> 
> ...


----------



## The torture never stops (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi here my Yo Eddy in Arrest me red! I love this colour.





































My monster





































the certificate of birth for the monster










Greetings


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Both those bikes are nice, but I especially like the red Yo. How do you like those Maguras?


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

Alright, kind of stupid question, but I'll post it anyway. 

What would be a reasonable price to pay for a 94 Yo Eddy in Grello in pretty good (but definitely ridden) condition. Mix of LX/DX/XT parts, Manitou Magnum fork and T-bone stem. 

I have a line on one, but I really haven't kept up with the vintage stuff. Always been interested in the Fat City stuff, so it intrigues me. Any thoughts? If I buy it, I'll post it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Depends. The LX and DX don't do much for the price, but nice XT parts can be worth something. The Manitou and T-Bone don't add much either. With those parts, you'd be pretty much buying for the frame.

So again, depends on condition. Grello is cool, but does the frame have any dents, dings, rust, fading, chips, etc? How about the stickers?
By way of comparison, I bought (on eBay early last year) a more common yellow '92 Yo with a first gen Manitou, full XT 730 in good shape with pedals and thumbshifters, ATAC+Hyperlite, and a couple other nice parts on it for under five bills.


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Depends. The LX and DX don't do much for the price, but nice XT parts can be worth something. The Manitou and T-Bone don't add much either. With those parts, you'd be pretty much buying for the frame.
> 
> So again, depends on condition. Grello is cool, but does the frame have any dents, dings, rust, fading, chips, etc? How about the stickers?
> By way of comparison, I bought (on eBay early last year) a more common yellow '92 Yo with a first gen Manitou, full XT 730 in good shape with pedals and thumbshifters, ATAC+Hyperlite, and a couple other nice parts on it for under five bills.


One small dent in top tube, and the stickers all look good. Couple scratches inside the stays, but overall pretty clean. He's asking 4 bills.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Francis Buxton said:


> One small dent in top tube, and the stickers all look good. Couple scratches inside the stays, but overall pretty clean. He's asking 4 bills.


If the condition is as stated, that's probably a pretty safe buy for $400.

Is it a S/M? I'd LOVE a s/m Grello Yo...

FCTi


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Picked up my 953 650B SS on Saturday from Chris Igleheart and being the generous guy that he is, he gave me some NOS Fat City Cycles Team Grease! :thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's awesome! I'd love to find one of the guns too. 

@Francis:
Cost is no option for a Buxton. The birthday boy deserves the bike he wants.
But yeah, if it is in nice shape four bills sounds good. Grello is cool


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> That's awesome! I'd love to find one of the guns too.
> 
> @Francis:
> Cost is no option for a Buxton. The birthday boy deserves the bike he wants.
> But yeah, if it is in nice shape four bills sounds good. Grello is cool


Finally, someone who knows the name...

I'm still trying to figure out of I can swing it. I may post up the ad if someone else in here would be interested. It's starting to look like I may not be able to pull it off, but it would be fun to have. I'd finally have a bike to match my "Team Grease" t-shirt.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If you are going for it you'd better move fast:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=114962


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

My 89 Wicked.

I use it mostly to ride to work (post office, pub, store etc.), but it does see time on the trails as well.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i love this wicked.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Just took a scroll through this entire thread...sure are some cool Fats out there.

Never got around to adding my '90 wicked rescue project, so here we go:

the "after" shots:



















and one to take the heat off Eric  









Steve


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

colker1 said:


> i love this wicked.


+1.

Is that Grello, or is that some sort of pre-Grello minty thing? I know Grello can be pretty hard to photograph....

FCTi
-former owner of a Grello Wicked.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

fatchanceti said:


> +1.
> 
> Is that Grello, or is that some sort of pre-Grello minty thing? I know Grello can be pretty hard to photograph....
> 
> ...


For some reason these pics make the color of the frame look washed out. I'm not sure if it's the exact same shade as the grello Yo's, but it's definitely a bright neon green in person.


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am DYING to get into the Fat chance scene. Anyone know a good place to look for one besides ebay or craigslist? My dream is the one that is silver/grey with the blue lettering..


----------



## philippec (Jun 18, 2007)

*snip... snap... Cutting my Wicked!*

This bike has seen me through 21 yrs of singletrack, jeeproads, and mountain scree fields on two continents. It went with me on my honeymoon to Moab 16 ago and on a ride with my wife and teen-agers last weekend...

It's because I love this bike that I've decided to get it cut....

...and coupled! So that I can travel with it easier!!

It will join my other travel bikes -- an S&S coupled Litespeed Classic and a Ritchey Breakaway cross bike (and an S&S coupled Concorde steel retro frame thatserves as a travel back-up) for those times when I want to do more singletrack than the Ritchey Cross can handle... or when I want to do some offroad touring since this baby is kitted out to travel loaded!!

So here are my questions:

Does the triple butted tubing pose any particular problem re. welding in the couplers? (I'll ask Bilenky Bikes in Philly, who have done my other coupled frames, what they think about this ... but I figured someone here would know)

I'd like to upgrade the components and maybe get some 9-speed shifting (any problems w/ the rear dropout spacing?)-- I'm thinking XT 9-speed and a Specilites TA Carmina or Vega crank. I'll be getting new BB axle collars from Groovy bikes. Is the original axle JIS or ISO standard taper?

I'd love to get a boxcrown axle -- but finding a 1 inch steerer tube fork is tough -- any not-too-expensive leads?

Finally -- Il probably switch out the quill sten for the new nodel from Salsa (SUL) with the removeable face plate -- any experience?

Thanks!


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh well, might as well try. Here is a Slim Chance.....


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

My Slim set up as a single speed.










I have the stock fork but it needs to be straightened. One of these days I'll send it off to Chris Igleheart to see what he can do with it.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

*88 Catalog FAT "star"*

I know I posted this years back, but a recent request has prompted me to add more info.

Bike is an 86 ( I forget how I determined that). Original owner is a photogragher pal of mine who shot catalogs and posters for FAT back in the day (remember the underwater poster?). He and Wendyll came up with the paint scheme, grey white with orange triangles that reflected his business cards at the time.

The bike used in the 1988 FAT catalog, the one with a brown cover with tire track on it. It was ridden down some stairs, early urban riding! Araya wheels were put on for the photo to reflect the 88 spec, original Mavics are now on the bike.

I got my hands on it a few years back, and did an "poor mans" resto. Other than replacing a few worn out chain rings, my "roadie" friend didn't upgrade anything else. The seat post was complete stuck in the tube, had to cut it out. Replaced with a nice Ritchey I had from my Monster. New bottom bracket bearings were added, along with a Ti spindle (another leftover). A few light surface rust spots were touched up.

I changed the following: Stem for a longer one, Deore shifters for Suntour XC pro that I prefer, 4 finger XT levers for the Magura motorcycle ones, a new turbo seat for the Specialized lambda that had too many miles on it. Old SPD's replaced the Shimano "bear traps", as I like to ride this bike, not just look at it. Cables, brake pads, tires,etc. I had the grey Specialized tires laying around, finally I had a bike that they looked good on!

It's funny, with those giant levers, this thing stops real fast!

So that's the story, thanks for reading and sorry if if heard this all before.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

KDXdog said:


> So that's the story, thanks for reading and sorry if if heard this all before.


"Click, scrunch"

(Sound of me, mentally shortening that RD cable...)


Nice bike!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> "Click, scrunch"
> 
> (Sound of me, mentally shortening that RD cable...)
> 
> ...


Yeah I know, I know, I deserved that! Just an old silly habit of mine...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

KDXdog said:


> Yeah I know, I know, I deserved that! Just an old silly habit of mine...


I used to do it too, actually coiled it up for a nice little loop effect....

Then I went, "wait, this won't help me at all anyway, as it's at the wrong end, so why am I doing it?" And stopped.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks----I like that one an awful lot! Super cool that it is a catalogue bike too.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

loving that Fat, kdxdog


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

Up until a few months ago, I had no idea my Fat was considered vintage, it was just simply my bike. Love this thread...so cool people are seeking these out/restoring etc.

After the ebb and flow of life took me to and from Mt. biking over the years, I found myself getting to ride quite a bit the last two years. As much as I love my fat, I began lusting after current technology, full suspension etc. That type of bike really is more appropriate for the terrain I found myself charging. Anyway, I got a new FS bike last summer and love it, but there will always be a special place in my stable for this fat.

It's a 96 ish Fat Chance I believe, the Serrota years or whatever. Saratoga is a half hour from where I grew up and how I got this bike for a song I think. Over the years it's been through 3 wheelsets, 3 forks, tons of the conumable components etc. The only original parts are the crank, seatpost and front der.

Sorry to the purists, I did add the disc brakes about 10 years ago when I moved to Wash and found out what tons of mud and rain is like for most of the riding season....discs were a must!

Not the best pic, but at home in the woods where I've had too many good miles in the saddle with her. :thumbsup:


----------



## st-rider (May 17, 2010)

I have a 1985-86 Fat Chance that I bought in Denver. I raced it a bit back then and rode it until the mid 90's and it has been sitting in my garage since. It is all original, mechanically good and straight but has plenty of scratches and scrapes. Red with yellow decals and yellow fork. 

I've been thinking of selling it to fund the purchase of a new 29er but wondering if it is worth it. I know there is a "what is my bike worth" forum but I thought going right to the Fat people might get me better info and maybe somebody will talk me out of selling.


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

@st-rider: Talk you out of selling? This is not the place for that! Sell us your Fat, or at least show us a picture of it... ;-)


----------



## st-rider (May 17, 2010)

Here's a bad photo.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's kind of beat. The bar is pretty desirable though. If I were trying to fund a new bike with that one, I'd be parting it out.


----------



## st-rider (May 17, 2010)

Yeah it has been ridden but it is in good mechanical shape. Only cosmetically flawed. I'n not sure how a 25+ year old bike is supposed to look. What value is there in 1980's components for parting out?


----------



## La manita (Jan 21, 2009)

Fat This is my family, I have to finish two more now
 
Cheers


----------



## Rifboy (Mar 13, 2011)

OK,
Here's my ride.
Bought new in 98. Deore XT, Ritchie bars stem and post.
No rust, new tires, chains and soon a new saddle, very original!
Mostly used just beating around town though I am beginning to get interested in some trail riding again. Love the bike! This is my second Fat the first being an 86 Wicked that I loved!
That one had an orange spatter paint job, wish I'd kept it.
Rifboy


----------



## La manita (Jan 21, 2009)

My Yo Eddy Chameleon Metallica.
Syncros Revolution and Syncros HardCore Titanium,Syncros bar, Syncros Seat Post, Syncros Front Hub, Paul Brakes, Paul Levers, XTR 900 front and rear mech, Mavic 117 sup Ceramic rims, Flyte Titanium, XTR chain, Grif 900............................


----------



## yoeddynz (Mar 8, 2011)

yo EDDY- wow. nice bike! Although I am a touch biased....



















I too fitted disc brakes to the rear as this bike was my only mtb for years. ok- excluding my 1990 Yo which I have owned since almost new and has been my S/S for the last ten years...










Anyway- as the newer Yo eddy was my main bike I wanted not only the sweet ride it offered but also year round good braking. So I put a disc mount on it.

Its done over ten years and died over xmas- after a long day of very hard trails. I kept hearing a cracking sound every so often starting from first rooty downhill singletrack through the forest on Wainui hut track. I thought it was the cranks but when we finished the ride it cracked one more time as I dismounted coming up to our parked van in Takaka. I looked at cranks and then looked around bike. I then discovered a massive crack on down tube near the head tube. Starting on one side it runs right round under the tube and finishes with about 20mm holding tube together. So all those cracks I heard were it slowly pinging apart. Its amazing that it didn't just fail in one go!!! My trusty old stead got me to the very end of the ride.

I think the crack started near the pointy tip of the gusset- a stress riser. Many times since the early 90's I have read about gussets and that they shouldn't be welded right around. Hmmm- that's why then.



















Last week I carefully cut the downtube out and a friend who is a very good tig welder/frame builder will weld a new down tube in place. I had ordered from Reynolds UK a 853 downtube a while back which they posted over to NZ. The 853 tube will be a fraction heavier- barely noticeable bit heavier but many times stronger!



















I must say that I am quite excited. I have missed this bike. I bought a Turner DW Flux which is fantastic but my heels hit the chainstays so it may not be a keeper. But this Yo is forever! Plus I miss not being able to load my bike up with gear for long weekend ride- very tricky on my Turner.










Question time- where can I get some Fat Chance stickers/decals?

alex


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

wow. You nailed so many aspects of what people like here. You rode it to death. You loved it. You broke it. You fixed it. You utilized it. And you took good pictures of it. yay, great entrance!

Ask Rody here: http://groovycycleworks.com/fatproducts.aspx


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Be sure to post the results of the repair. I had a frame fail at the downtube in sudden go, so consider yourself lucky (although I wasn't hurt, it failed only 30 seconds before bombing down long, steep hills).


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*94 Yo*

Just finished my build. Shes an Ebay beauty queen, I spent the last 6 months deployed shopping for parts, and I know it's not exactly a VRC build but she rides like a dream


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

screamingbunny said:


> Just finished my build. Shes an Ebay beauty queen, I spent the last 6 months deployed shopping for parts, and I know it's not exactly a VRC build but she rides like a dream


Interesting mix of old/new. Not for the purist of heart, but I bet it does ride nice.


----------



## The torture never stops (Aug 31, 2008)

a fun mess, but appears to be functional and the most important thing is that it runs great


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I should add these in here too:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Finally finished my 1991 Wicked.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice!

...for a 20 year old bike


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

As always, very nice! Is that a Fat Fork?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks!
Nope on the fork. I got the bike with a dead Manitou 1, so I had Tom Teesdale braze this red jobby up.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Finally finished my 1991 Wicked.


nice. the 91 Wicked looks bigger than your other Fats. what are the sizes on each of those? i'm guessing L on the Wicked and M on the Yo's and the Monster? or are some of those M/L?

Either way, better pack that quiver carefully for the move west!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep-- the Wicked is 21" and everything else is M. Reach-wise, they are all about the same, but the Wicked has less standover and isn't as aggressive a position. I have also got a L Monster waiting for me in California ... it might prove too large.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Yep-- the Wicked is 21" and everything else is M. Reach-wise, they are all about the same, but the Wicked has less standover and isn't as aggressive a position. I have also got a L Monster waiting for me in California ... it might prove too large.


Is that the same Monster I saw Hollister working on a few weeks ago? Either way, if that size L in fact turns out to be too big, I might be interested in taking a look at it. Drop me a line if that turns out to be the case. Safe travels.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope (unless hollister is my dad). I'll let you know if it is likely to be released back to the wild.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Hollister is your dad? Awesome. Can't wait to see the family Christmas picture.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Yo Fat Chance peeps,

I've got a new-to-me Fat Chance frame coming to me soon, I'm quite psyched!

Anyways, I want to get a fork for it. I was thinking of trying to find an 80mm suspension fork but finding one nowadays with V-brake post mounts is difficult. So perhaps a steel segmented fork from a custom builder - no I don't want to go with a unicrown. I know I can have Inglis/Retrotec build me one, but does anyone know of any custom builders that offer up a segmented steel fork?

Much appreciated and thanks in advance!

ciao, ranier


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Igleheart.


----------



## smittylube (Mar 21, 2009)

Rody at groovy cycle works did one for me for my wicked. Awesome work. Super nice guy.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Looks like Groovy has suspended fork orders for the time being. I'll contact Igleheart. Didn't he work for FC at one point?

thanks guys!


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

ranier said:


> Looks like Groovy has suspended fork orders for the time being. I'll contact Igleheart. Didn't he work for FC at one point?


Yes, and he still knows his way around a torch..



he built a new front end for my wicked late last year.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*1990 Team Comp*

I posted this one a couple of weeks ago on a Friday, but thought I'd give all the details here.

Bought it a year and a half ago thinking that it would be great to have an unmolested, pretty original bike in my size - XL Fats don't come up often - to take out on the occasional ride, but not worry about as it was described as being in good working order. Unfortunately, the seller's pics are now gone from flickr, but it had been refinished by Fat Chance at a time when the only decals available were Wicked Lite ones, so it was incorrectly decaled. I thought that wouldn't bug me...

On arrival, the feeling that this wasn't a rider, but a project was apparent the minute I opened the box. I could tell the wheels were screwed and the drivetrain looked rough (my Park tool subsequently just went round and round when checking the chain stretch). The shifters were super loose and the bar and stem were just plain wrong. Live and in person the Wicked Lite decals rubbed me the wrong way.

So I took it all to pieces and thought about just hanging the frame up. I'd pretty much decided prior to this never to restore another bike (essentially, I spend too much, then regret and sell and feel the money is better spent supporting framebuilders who are still working). Then I impulsively sent it to Toronto for paint.

Turns out there was a crack and it needed pretty extensive refinishing work. I had a stem painted to match and in one fell swoop exceeded my buy price without even a single moving part purchased. Decals were a nightmare. No one has 89 Team decals and everyone who said they could do it no problem had no idea what they were talking about. I kept getting serifed text for the headtube, or mix and match Yo/Wicked decals. In the end, I cobbled some decals together - still no small US Flag decal, though - and got Jen Green to make a headbadge.

When the frame came back I got to thinking that it would be cool to have a straight XT bike. Nothing fancy, just the kind of build I might have got in a build-kit from Veltec back in the day. I looked for a donor bike, but didn't find one. Then I went down the NOS road.

There are some things I'll spend money on. Fresh shifters, fresh derailleurs, fresh drivetrain, serviceable wheels and original skinwalls are all in the "worth it" column for me. I made those happen.

But there are other things I just can't get behind. I never liked the seats from that era and rejoiced when my butt first hit a Flite. I also didn't like the period correct XT pedals and couldn't bring myself to spend the kind of money NOS 1 inch XT headsets are fetching.

I build the wheels and started hanging parts the day of the Tsunami in Japan and again had a pang of regret for the money I'd spent on my own nostalgia rather than supporting existing businesses. So I finished off the build with current, but classic MKS pedals (love them - they are on all my bikes) and a Tange headset.

So there it is. All done. Now I have two bikes - never did take the 1984 Ritchey Team Comp out that day, it started to rain - that have never been ridden. Not sure how I feel about that.

The Build:

Frame/Fork: 1990 Fat Chance Team Comp with G.P. Wilson drop outs and Jen Green headbadge
Seat post: Ritchey NOS
Stem/Bars: Ritchey NOS
Saddle: Flite Repro
Grips: ODI
Pedals: MKS Cyclocross, MKS clips,straps and flips
Headset: Tange Levin steel
Brakes: XT NOS except I always hated those pill with short cable things they came with, so I didn't use those.
Shifters: XT NOS
Crank: XT NOS
Derailleurs: XT NOS
Wheels: Black XT hubs NOS, Wheelsmith spokes, Araya RM-17s NOS, XT Chain/Cassette
Tires: Ritchey Z-Max WCS NOS
Cables: Fat NOS XT brakes, Shimano SIS
Cages: King


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

That's very nice.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice. I really like the understated color and the unblingy build.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice bike, nice build! I'd love to see more pics.


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

Love the olive drab paint and the period correct components. More pics are very welcome!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

MainlyFats, maybe do a build thread? Bike is sure nice and I'd like a closer look at it too...maybe away from the picnic table. :thumbsup:


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Nice bike, nice build! I'd love to see more pics.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rad headbadge!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats an awesome headbadge, who made it?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

chefmiguel said:


> Thats an awesome headbadge, who made it?


Jen Green, per above.
Revolution Cycle Jewelry


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Spikes said:


> Love the olive drab paint and the period correct components. More pics are very welcome!


Coming from you - that's the ultimate compliment! Much appreciated!

It was painted by Noah Rosen of Velocolour in Toronto. Based mainly on my love for a Torpado - not mine - he restored and listed in his gallery.

https://www.velocolour.com/gallery-2011-07/img/july2011/large/TORPADO.01.jpg


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Well done mainlyfats


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Posted this elsewhere, but it seems appropriate here. Rode with Chris today. He hasn't forgotten how. He was on a titanium Fat Chance, and along the way we met another rider on an old Team Fat Chance. He was thrilled to meet Chris.

Gotta love the garden gloves on Chris!


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

That's really cool!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

That photo of Chris just made my day! Thanks for sharing!

Gotta love those "Tomac" Nikes!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Woo Hoo! Chris Lives!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow!! That pic just made my WEEK---thanks so much!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Scratch that---that pic made my month. So rad.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Thats crazy! Hey Chris, can u sign my bike?


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Repack Rider said:


> Posted this elsewhere, but it seems appropriate here. Rode with Chris today.


...awesome post...


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

^^^hella cool!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Posted this elsewhere, but it seems appropriate here. Rode with Chris today. He hasn't forgotten how. He was on a titanium Fat Chance, and along the way we met another rider on an old Team Fat Chance. He was thrilled to meet Chris.
> 
> Gotta love the garden gloves on Chris!


Fat Chance owners heads everywhere simultaneously exploded.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Fat Chance owners heads everywhere simultaneously exploded.


Poll: should Chris Chance pay $1000 on ebay for a Yo Eddy fork?

Poll #2 (europe only): should Chris Chance be allowed to ride w/ less tha 10 in of seatpost showing?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A) Hire Igleheart to make one at vintage rates.

B) Needs at least $500 in 3DV before that is even an ask-able question.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> B) Needs at least $500 in 3DV before that is even an ask-able question.


Yup.. it's all very disturbing.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Fat Chance owners heads everywhere simultaneously exploded.


Mine did. Cool to see he held onto a bike (bikes), looks like he's having fun.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

chefmiguel said:


> Mine did. Cool to see he held onto a bike (bikes), looks like he's having fun.


and shorts and shoes! That is so great to see. I'm thrilled to see him on a Fat (and not even for a special event. )


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This is the Fat Chance thread, but it may be of note that Joe Breeze was also on the ride, and Joe and Chris had a couple of hours to talk about...stuff. Here we are.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Holy sh**, Joe Breeze in a HELMET?! What is the world coming too?? 

Love the jersey CK, what it that from?


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Fat Chance owners heads everywhere simultaneously exploded.


Rumpfy; my head didn't explode. It just has a big grin on it. It's great to see Chris smiling (w/ C.K. and Joe) and out on a mountain bike, that's all. What a wonderful sport we have.


----------



## xprop1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Chance's smile is almost as wide, as those narrow New England singletrack style bars.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*NOS Yo & Team frame values?*

I've got a line on two NOS frames and need to get an offer number from the FCC experts. They are both NOS, built in NY, both have 1" headsets. The first is a 16" Yo & the second is a 18" Team. Not sure of year, didn't get a chance to look at serial numbers, so also looking for what year they could be.

I don't want to lowball the guy, so any thoughts/ballpark figures would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Your posting is of no value without photos and a location where these frames are so I can somehow snake you and get them for myself.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro Dude said:


> I've got a line on two NOS frames and need to get an offer number from the FCC experts. They are both NOS, built in NY, both have 1" headsets. The first is a 16" Yo & the second is a 18" Team. Not sure of year, didn't get a chance to look at serial numbers, so also looking for what year they could be.
> 
> I don't want to lowball the guy, so any thoughts/ballpark figures would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


If the guy doesn't know what he has...lowball him.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> If the guy doesn't know what he has...lowball him.


Let us intermediate this thing... .


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Chris was the only one on V Brakes...and a backward mounted front tire????


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> Love the jersey CK, what it that from?


It's for colorblind people.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

*My '95 (?) Yo*









































Wish I could make the pics larger- doesn't do the bike justice.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

one of my favorite yo colors. Why can't you make the picture bigger?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Somewhat decent picture of my Igle-Fat.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

NIce wicked...


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

My new-to-me Bro


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*Colorado Gold*

and Massachusetts Purple


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Sweeeeet. Kenosha?


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Picked this up this weekend. Kind of cool I guess.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Single speed time!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd say very cool. Was that factory or retrofit?


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm sure it was a retro-fit but it was done very nicely. It was so cool I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

You know it! Spent the whole weekend up there camping and riding. Nailed the weekend.


----------



## clockworkgazz (Nov 22, 2007)

Thought I would post up a few pics of my fats on here.

The Yo now has a new TCO post and I have some ringle holey Q/R's in silver but happy to swap for some black if folks want.

Yo Eddy 1990



















Fat Chance 1986

The '86 could do with a high rise salsa stem but look ok as is


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hmmm... sweet 86 Fat.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Very nice. I love comparing the parallel headtube/seattube angles on both bikes. Steep on the Yo, lazy on the FC. That black Fat is so minty.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice Fats! Love the black one and agree on the Salsa stem comment.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

gazz, what size is your Yellow Yo? I just noticed how much longer the head tube is compared to my 18" Wicked above - and yours doesn't look like a huge frame size. Huh.

FCTi


----------



## clockworkgazz (Nov 22, 2007)

Its a large frame and agree the headtube is pretty big. I could prob live with a m/large but I do like the longer top tube.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

*My '85 & '87*

S# 85321 and # 871197









The 85 has rare Nitto bullmoose bars that do break and a Moots bolt on shoulder rest.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

*Here are my FC YOs*

Only recently got into FCs, decided I wanted a Yo and it took two to figure out which size was right and then I picked up one extra for good measure










1990 Grello Team Fade, w/ BOI and FC BB, Medium










1992 Yello, w/ BOI, Large










1992 Team Violet (re-spray), w/ BOI, matching Salsa stem, Medium


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*NOS Yo Eddy's*

Here are the two NOS Yo's I picked up recently. Finding parts and building will keep me busy this winter.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mkozaczek said:


> Only recently got into FCs, decided I wanted a Yo and it took two to figure out which size was right and then I picked up one extra for good measure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 team violet and grello have the Yo Eddy fork..The yellow large has the BOI. different tubing diameter and geometry. slightly different.
nice stuff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

colker1 said:


> team violet and grello have the Yo Eddy fork..The yellow large has the BOI. different tubing diameter and geometry. slightly different.
> nice stuff.


I didn't realize that there were two different FC forks. I'm slightly new to the Fat Chance brand (have been playing with Kleins mostly).

I'll have to compare them side by side to see what the difference is.

Silly question, but is one better than the other?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mkozaczek said:


> I didn't realize that there were two different FC forks. I'm slightly new to the Fat Chance brand (have been playing with Kleins mostly).
> 
> I'll have to compare them side by side to see what the difference is.
> 
> Silly question, but is one better than the other?


I believe they have slightly diff A-C heights.. I may be wrong though.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The Yo Eddy fork is shorter and has larger diameter legs---stiffer ride.


----------



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

*The 1987 brochure showed two...*

One was listed as "Prestige"; light, Quick and Comfortable $169.00

The second was listed as: Tandem "531"; Heavy riders and Touring loads $150.00

My bike 1987, has the Prestige, with tapered fork legs. I remember when the Yo Eddy fork came out, I believe a few years later. One of my friends put one on his bike. I was jealous, but could not come up with the funds.

BTW, the Wicked frameset sold for $729 and the complete bike sold for $1375. Used "Custom drawn triple butted 4130 Chrome-Moly from True Temper USA." The Team Comp frameset was $1429 retail. Used Tange Prestige with 4130 Chrome-Moly stays.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

colker1 said:


> team violet and grello have the Yo Eddy fork..The yellow large has the BOI. different tubing diameter and geometry. slightly different.
> nice stuff.


Damn, that's some serious Colker-vision! Nice work.


----------



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

*1987 Brochure*

This is likely a dealers spec sheet and cost brochure. I saved it when I bought my 1987 Fat Chance Wicked. Could not figure out how to upload these large files, so copied to photobucket. Here is link. FAT CHANCE -rigid pictures by kindacreeky - Photobucket

Where I marked through the spec item, it indicates the part that was actually supplied with my bike. My bike had the Salsa stem with pulley. Since these pics were taken, I have converted back to gears, but still do not have the cantilevers back on there. Bike came with Biopace chainrings.


----------



## Way (Sep 22, 2010)

*Here's my Yo*

Built it up back in the day.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I really like the green.:thumbsup:


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

That seatpost binder looks dangerous.

How much blood have you lost to that thing??


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Way said:


> Built it up back in the day.


Is it a 69'er? The front wheel looks larger than the rear.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

*Pictures of actual team racing Yos*

Does anyone have any pictures of old authentic Fat Chance team Yo Eddy race bikes? How were they built, etc...

TIA


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mkozaczek said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of old authentic Fat Chance team Yo Eddy race bikes? How were they built, etc...
> 
> TIA


Campagnolo Euclid:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Campagnolo Euclid:


Thought you could post a pic of Don Myrah's "fat chance".


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> Thought you could post a pic of Don Myrah's "fat chance".


ha! when I searched for a pic i saw that one, but decided to be nice. 

besides, I really dig that picture there at the '90 Worlds. So cool.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ha! when I searched for a pic i saw that one, but decided to be nice.
> 
> besides, I really dig that picture there at the '90 Worlds. So cool.


yes... chameleon fade wicked, the rider going fast in that corner.. nice pic indeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> yes... chameleon fade wicked,


oh, I guess that is a Wicked. I figured it was a Yo based on the color. The Yo was out by late 90 right?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Late '80s Team Comp for the thread:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> oh, I guess that is a Wicked. I figured it was a Yo based on the color. The Yo was out by late 90 right?


check the down tube on that bike: wicked fat chance. also, drivetrain cable routing is in down tube. Yos have it on top tube.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

*My 1985 or 1986 Kicker*

Not too sure what year this is because of the deraillers not being Dear Head and the top of the BB mounted cable guides. I do know that everything is original, down to the Grab-On grips, except the fork. BTW, if anyone has an original fork, please contact me.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

*More*

Pics


----------



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

*Nice Find!*

I think this is about 1986. I have a 1987 Wicked. The U-brake is listed as standard on the base model in 87. My bike came with an Avocet Touring II saddle, specialized rims. This stem looks older than 87. My '87 brochure lists the stem for the base model as a Nitto MTB-5, Black. Levers are correct for '87, maybe for older too. Same shifters as my bike had. This was obviously an optional paint color. Bar looks older than '87.

Thanks for posting detailed pics.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

*Just picked up some American flag stickers for the Kicker.*

I tried to find something close to the original that is mounted high on the seattube on most Kickers. They are 9/16" tall by 1" wide. If anyone needs one PM me.


----------



## jahwerx (Apr 6, 2009)

*My restoration '88 Wicked*

I was going to post pictures, and a link but I only have 3 posts  looks like I have to start spamming to add value - duh.


----------



## jahwerx (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, 2nd try

Some pix of my '88 Wicked restore (a little bit of old, a little bit of new)

for 50+ pix and details on the ride:
'88 Wicked Restoration - FatCogs Community Discussion Forums

Cheers,
-J


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice color combo. Is that paint of powder coating?


----------



## jahwerx (Apr 6, 2009)

High Gear said:


> Nice color combo. Is that paint of powder coating?


Paint - DuPont Imron Ultra Orange Pearl + 9 coats of clear over the decals.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Beautifull orange. Nice work.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Not really MTB related, but almost.

Here in California you don't see as many Fat City bikes as you might in the East. I'm JRA today and I encounter a guy on this immaculate Ti Chris Chance road bike. I was having a hard time shooting a pic while riding along, so I made him stop for a moment and I got a better pic.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CC! CK, he looks a bit overdressed. I was out today and I had a t shirt on.  Coincidentally, I was also on a FC.


----------



## WeR138 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hah .... imagine that guy riding a Ti FCC! Nice bike .. never seen one before. Glad to see the rider and bike enjoying the day. Thanks C.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Not really MTB related, but almost.
> 
> Here in California you don't see as many Fat City bikes as you might in the East. I'm JRA today and I encounter a guy on this immaculate Ti Chris Chance road bike. I was having a hard time shooting a pic while riding along, so I made him stop for a moment and I got a better pic.


Nice. Chris is lookin' pretty fit. Glad to see he wasn't wearing the gardening gloves this time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> CC! CK, he looks a bit overdressed. I was out today and I had a t shirt on.  Coincidentally, I was also on a FC.


Moooore you tease!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

He's dressed heavier than I was for a snowbike race on Sunday in Minnesota (depressingly warm for MN in January, 51F today, yuck!).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice. Chris is lookin' pretty fit. Glad to see he wasn't wearing the gardening gloves this time.


Fat Chnces makes your azz look tight and small.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Moooore you tease!


box crown fork...


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so glad to see Chris riding and still into cycling. He looks super fit too.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Moooore you tease!


campagnolo all over..


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Moooore you tease!


Ah yes, Heidi Davis' old bike. Go here for more photos. Heidi is a friend and I've ridden with her on that bike back in the mid-1990s. Her ex-husband is still a close friend (he's my sports massage therapist) and riding partner so I see her occasionally. Sweet bike that is, I must say. Saw it over at Superbe while I was checking out a Mission Workshop jacket. They also had a nice Igleheart, too.

P.S. Heidi Davis is in the photo below from the 1995 Fat Chance catalog. She's very pregnant with her son Alessandro:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

That's not a Yo Eddy. It says it's a yo..Looks like a Team Comp


----------



## jahwerx (Apr 6, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> Not really MTB related, but almost.
> 
> Here in California you don't see as many Fat City bikes as you might in the East. I'm JRA today and I encounter a guy on this immaculate Ti Chris Chance road bike. I was having a hard time shooting a pic while riding along, so I made him stop for a moment and I got a better pic.


LOVE IT! ... That is some major crossed up - looks like CC is gonna start bombing downhill!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

misterdangerpants said:


> Ah yes, Heidi Davis' old bike. Heidi is a friend and I've ridden with her on that bike back in the mid-1990s. Her ex-husband is still a close friend (he's my sports massage therapist) and riding partner so I see her occasionally.


Great! I was trying to find her email. Let me know if you have it or can get a message from me to her. I'll pm you, misterdangerpants.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

colker1 said:


> That's not a Yo Eddy. It says it's a yo..Looks like a Team Comp


Yeah, FatMikey told me similar. 26.4 seatpost.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Yeah, FatMikey told me similar. 26.4 seatpost.


You win.. team comps are nicer all over.:thumbsup:
everything is differente: rings at the head tube. bow crown fork. down tube cable guides. longer chain and seatstays. gpx drop outs. slimmer tubes all over.
it's a more forgiving ride and if you are small it makes much more sense.
what stem is that? got me curious.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

colker1 said:


> You win.. team comps are nicer all over.:thumbsup:
> everything is differente: rings at the head tube. bow crown fork. down tube cable guides. longer chain and seatstays. gpx drop outs. slimmer tubes all over.
> it's a more forgiving ride and if you are small it makes much more sense.
> what stem is that? got me curious.


maybe IRD?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> maybe IRD?


hmm.. maccarroni cable guide. did you ride it already? Fat Chances are great for all around riding and excell on technical singletrack. They have great balance at those stop, chose, pedal stop pedal drop situations.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The snake on the noodle is so cool.


----------



## dan_hudson (May 18, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> Ah yes, Heidi Davis' old bike. Heidi is a friend and I've ridden with her on that bike back in the mid-1990s. Her ex-husband is still a close friend (he's my sports massage therapist) and riding partner so I see her occasionally. Sweet bike that is, I must say. Saw it over at Superbe while I was checking out a Mission Workshop jacket. They also had a nice Igleheart, too.


Wow - nice.

Re: Team Comp. At the very first race I ever did (early-early 90s), one of the riders in the expert class had what I gather was a Team Comp with a long ROYGBIV-ish fade finish. Me astride my Nishiki Ariel, didn't even know such a thing existed. Never seen another like it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

colker1 said:


> hmm.. maccarroni cable guide. did you ride it already? Fat Chances are great for all around riding and excell on technical singletrack. They have great balance at those stop, chose, pedal stop pedal drop situations.


I did a test ride to check out stuff. Have to swap out the saddle and pedals and I'm off to the hills after I get over this cold. I have a Yo Eddy so it'll be nice to compare.



jeff said:


> The snake on the noodle is so cool.


yeah! I'm deathly afraid of breaking it off!


----------



## singlecross (Aug 11, 2008)

*I got Fat over the Holidays!*

I got this 1994 Buck Shaver over the Holidays. Always wanted a Fat and found this one for little money, especially compared to current MTB offerings(or Yo's for that matter). If this is Fat's "budget" model, they've got me fooled... Ride is superb and this one will be a rider. Picture is from today... January in Maine... great riding... whoddah thunk?!

singlecross


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

beautifull bike.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beauty! Nice find. The decals are like a neon sign, glowing in the Maine light. Lets see some MUD on that girl!


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Here´s my Sparkling Banana Yo Eddy:


----------



## The torture never stops (Aug 31, 2008)

Love your Sparkling Banana Yo Eddy. Is it an original paint?
This built is very consistent with the mix of components.
Regards Helmut


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Great photos Max HC.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That might be...no it is my favorite Fat color. Flippin hot! It looks like fairly light build. Weight?


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

sweet bike Max HC! is that a campy rd? and what kind of cassette is that?


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

The torture never stops said:


> Love your Sparkling Banana Yo Eddy. Is it an original paint?
> This built is very consistent with the mix of components.
> Regards Helmut


Hi there, many thanks, yes it´s an original paint, as far as I know, it was a one off job for a German customer.



girlonbike said:


> Great photos Max HC.


Thanks ¡!, but these were taken for a friend of mine:





jeff said:


> That might be...no it is my favorite Fat color. Flippin hot! It looks like fairly light build. Weight?


No idea of the weight ... 



rigidftw said:


> sweet bike Max HC! is that a campy rd? and what kind of cassette is that?


Yep, it´s a Campy Euclid and the cassette is a Boone ti. 11-28 unit





I´m still looking for a Salsa stem and a Mavic 851 / Paul rd in full black ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Max Hc said:


> Here´s my Sparkling Banana Yo Eddy:


Beautiful bike!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That derailleur is beautiful. How well does it shift?


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Vlad said:


> That derailleur is beautiful. How well does it shift?


Errrrrrr .... let´s say... it just shift ...


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Max Hc said:


> Errrrrrr .... let´s say... it just shift ...


haha...i thought it would, but didn't want to say anything 
what kind of shifter is it? 7 or 8sp?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I would think the derailleur would shift better if it was mated with Campy shifters rather than Suntour ones.


----------



## The torture never stops (Aug 31, 2008)

love your banana bike!!


----------



## The torture never stops (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi all,
here are some of my Fat Chance bikes. Hope you like them....

*Buck Shaver Glossy black
*

















*Monster Fat Leslie Purple
*


















*Wicked Glossy Black*










*Yo Eddy Arrest me red!*










*Yo Eddy Team Jersey Paint 
*










































*and most important of all, the bikes are all ridden regularly*

Greetings from Germany

Helmut (The Torture never stops)


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Über Wow ¡!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A quick set of pics on fork variations. The yellow Yo is a '93, the red fork is from a Mass-built '94. Same length and suspension correction, but the yellow is a Yo Eddy fork and the red is a BOI--check out the leg diameter difference. Both have Campy dropouts and the tear-drop tabs on the back.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Nice bike, nice build! I'd love to see more pics.


1990 Fat Chance Team Comp - a set on Flickr


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is my favorite thread of all time. I want a Fat Chance so bad.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> This is my favorite thread of all time. I want a Fat Chance so bad.


I'm so thrilled to see your growth! :thumbsup: It's a great VRC bike and I would love it if you found one.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> I'm so thrilled to see your growth! :thumbsup: It's a great VRC bike and I would love it if you found one.


Awe thank you!

Yes, my eyes are fully open and I am on the hunt for one. But I believe finding one will be a chalange.

Honestly though, that's part of the fun!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Awe thank you!
> 
> Yes, my eyes are fully open and I am on the hunt for one. But I believe finding one will be a chalange.
> 
> Honestly though, that's part of the fun!


Shouldn't be tooo too bad tracking one down, unless you need an uncommon size or want a Team Comp or TiFat or a fully decked out Yo Eddy in team regalia...then it gets more expensive.

I assume you've been to the FatCogs website?


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

sweet thread, I got to keep my eye out for a fatty..


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Shouldn't be tooo too bad tracking one down, unless you need an uncommon size or want a Team Comp or TiFat or a fully decked out Yo Eddy in team regalia...then it gets more expensive.
> 
> I assume you've been to the FatCogs website?


I have not been to that site, but I'm headed there now. Thanks!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> I have not been to that site, but I'm headed there now. Thanks!


Just to let you know, outings are frown upon here as a general rule. After auctions have run their course, it's fine to post them up.

If you want to know if something's a Fat, get the seller to give you some close up pictures and then look at the dropouts, seat cluster, etc. and compare them to pictures you see here and on the internet. There are tons of resources out there.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oops, sorry!

Won't happen again. Pinky promise.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Just added this to put alongside my other Aquafade Shock a Billy:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rick Draper said:


> Just added this to put alongside my other Aquafade Shock a Billy:


Tell me that saddle angle and seatpost height isn't your doing.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Tell me that saddle angle and seatpost height isn't your doing.


That will be sorted tomorrow when she arrives


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

*1989 Custom Painted Full Campy Original*

I picked this up recently.

1989 Wicked with full Campy. Appears to be all original except maybe the tyres but they have been on for a long time.

It is not what I usually collect (Ritcheys) but since I am a sucker for original and interesting, this was too much of both to pass up.

The welding is really nice, almost looks brazed.

Custom paint is cool and I was told that is was most likely done by Michael Pappaconstantine (the creator of the Yo Eddy figure). Thanks to Scott P Bengtson for this information about Mike: _Mike Pappaconstantine - Team Fat Chance rider and the creator of YO Eddy. He also worked in finishing as a brazer and frame alignment tech. Excellent rider, unbelievable cartoonist - AKA the "biggest name in mountain biking" _

The condition of the bike is 9.5. It needs a good cleaning and polishing.

I see on the FF site there is a model referred to as the 'Euclid' for 1989. Is that what this is? If anyone knows anything about this bike I would appreciate it if you pass it on to me.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Alright, that's just cool, thanks for sharing, nice pickup!

"Draft Tomac, not humans", love it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

w o w..


----------



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

I am amazed that a Wicked would come from the factory with full Campy. I remember when Campy had that Groupo, only for a few years. Looks like did not get ridden much. Never seen brakes like that before. Awesome. thanks.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

"Grovy"


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

So many cool things about that bike, the Ned, Max, and John painting is great. Nice find.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

amazing piece of fat chance history and truly unique. the only other campy equipped fat chance i ever saw on a pic was this one.....

Fat Chance Yo Eddy

best

Moritz


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

When I bought my Wicked frameset from them back in 1992, McLain Cycles in Traverse City, MI had a Campy equipped Yo Eddy in Kandy Wild Cherry also in stock. That thing was obviously WAY out of my price range.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mauricer said:


> amazing piece of fat chance history and truly unique. the only other campy equipped fat chance i ever saw on a pic was this one.....
> 
> Fat Chance Yo Eddy
> 
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rick Draper said:


> That will be sorted tomorrow when she arrives


Excellent!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sq_root_of_2 said:


> I picked this up recently.
> 
> 1989 Wicked with full Campy. Appears to be all original except maybe the tyres but they have been on for a long time.
> 
> ...


That could be the coolest Fat paint to date. Killer pick up. Please put knobbies on it!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

chefmiguel said:


> So many cool things about that bike, the Ned, Max, and John painting is great. Nice find.


Yah, that is so cool! I like how it says "big gap" between Ron Andrews and Johnny T with Ned going over the bars.  Oh, and labeled as "some cool race in CA"...

Great bike!!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Too cool. That's one of those bikes you can keep looking at and find more cool details the longer you look.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Now.. that's art.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Was at my LBS today and they were working on a Fat City bike. Owner is a former employee and bike was given to her for her service to the company. Cool custom graphics with Yo Debby tig welded on the chain stay..
Not sure if its an ettiquet issue to take photos of anothers bike. No high end build, But its a cool one for sure


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That Wicked is quintessential FAT. What a great find.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey thanks for the comments!!! It is a fun bike to look at and ride. I am currently going through it to clean it up.

1. I do plan to put period correct MTB tyres on it, once I find something suitable. Any suggestions? 

2. The photos I show are only part of all the things going on, there are lots of funny things on it. Once I get more information about it I will post more photos.

3. The former owner tells me it had some connection to John Tomac. I am trying to get more information about that.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The best bet for tires are the Timbuk II reproductions from First Flight bikes. Skinwall and classic looking, and quite a nice riding tire.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Finally added a Fat to the stable, a '90 Monster:










After taking a couple test rides, my girlfriend decided she liked the lively feel of the Monster over the stability of her Ritchey Ascent. Sadly, that means the Ascent has to go, I just don't have the room.

I got this from the original owner, it's been well cared for but cycles of heat and cold in an uninsulated storage unit have taken a toll on the decals. It's an XT build for the most part-brakes have been replaced with V's, so I'll have to get that corrected. New decals would be nice, proper tires a must. I'm not sure how I feel about 'The Pipe', but it has to go anyway because she needs more rise-right now it fits correctly but is extended out beyond the 'max' line. Weird stem......

I have a black XT crankset I'm going to test-fit, I think it will look better than the natural aluminum. I love the dark Ritchey Vantage Comp rims as well, I hadn't seen those before-32 hole as well, nice.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

paqrat said:


> Just picked this up - haven't adjusted the saddle yet, much less ridden it any significant distance. One of the last ones out of Somerville...never ridden off-road.
> 
> More pics coming - have to resize them..


Killer bike (and cranks) with shitty stem--I love it.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Here we go, a few updated pictures of my prototype Shock a Billy:
















You can see the raised pivot in this picture:









I am searching for one of the late multi pivot Shock a Billys in M/L if anyone knows of one that could be for sale. Just need that then I would have the full lot.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*While sitting in front of the coffee shop today.....*

I do a weekly gravel grinder ride with a coffee shop stop at the end. Well, at the end of today's ride, sitting sipping my coffee, a guy rolls up on this rig. team fat, original spec, and in cherry condition. Hope ya'all enjoy it.

It isn't often we get to see a fine vintage machine like this in Iowa.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Good lookin' bikes! I haven't seen that paint job all too other either.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

*Just picked this up today*

94? Shock-a-Billy. Super clean paint & a bunch of cool period parts. I'm going to swap that fork with a 1" blue Sid & put matching brakes (maybe Machine Tech) on it. I've always wanted to ride one of these so I bought it. I rode it around the neighborhood, it's pretty nice. I'll give an off road report after it's dialed. I bought from a guy who said he worked for Ringle' in the 90's.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Any suggestions regarding proper touch-up paint for this '95 Yo? it will be a "rider" not a "hanger" but I'd like the paint color to be as close to proper as possible.
*
As far as build, I am probably going to use some XT M738 shifters, maybe my silver Kooka cranks off of the Titus Ti and maybe (if I don't sell them) a set of silver Avid Tri-Align brakes.


























Thanks


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

When I had my old 86 Fat repainted, I had them do it in a stock powder called "candy blue." Would closely match the blue part of your fade I think.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> When I had my old 86 Fat repainted, I had them do it in a stock powder called "candy blue." Would closely match the blue part of your fade I think.


Thanks!

It's about the same blue as my long gone '69 Chevelle SS 396 - a very cool color I might add.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Any suggestions regarding proper touch-up paint for this '95 Yo? it will be a "rider" not a "hanger" but I'd like the paint color to be as close to proper as possible.
> *
> As far as build, I am probably going to use some XT M738 shifters, maybe my silver Kooka cranks off of the Titus Ti and maybe (if I don't sell them) a set of silver Avid Tri-Align brakes.
> 
> ...


wow.. that's a small medium w/ a BOI fork? Not easy to find it. Let's see how you like it against the tomacs... Fat Chances have slower handling. They shine when riding gets rough.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Cute Golden, BTW. I'm sure it does better than my English and French mastiffs or French bulldog on long rides.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

CCMDoc said:


> Cute Golden, BTW. I'm sure it does better than my English and French mastiffs or French bulldog on long rides.


Thanks, he's getting up there (7 now). Not so much into the bike rides, but he's a good running partner.



Colker said:


> wow.. that's a small medium w/ a BOI fork? Not easy to find it. Let's see how you like it against the tomacs... Fat Chances have slower handling. They shine when riding gets rough.


.

If you're referring to your experience with your Wicked, those handling characteristics don't apply at all to this bike. I've owned multiple Wickeds and Yos and they're two very different handing frames. The Yo handles speed very nicely and in no way does it have "slow" handling.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> wow.. that's a small medium w/ a BOI fork? Not easy to find it. Let's see how you like it against the tomacs... Fat Chances have slower handling. They shine when riding gets rough.


Yeah - S/M with BOI. I hear ya about the handling - and the size. I'm used to riding bikes that are "too big" with 72 degree head angles. I *HATED* my 2010 S-Works FSR for the way it handled and steered on the twisty single track that I was used to. Quickly swapped bars and stem to longer, lower, flatter arrangement and it was better but I still take out and much prefer one of the JTs.

Hopefully the Yo Eddy does me better.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Yeah - S/M with BOI. I hear ya about the handling - and the size. I'm used to riding bikes that are "too big" with 72 degree head angles. I *HATED* my 2010 S-Works FSR for the way it handled and steered on the twisty single track that I was used to. Quickly swapped bars and stem to longer, lower, flatter arrangement and it was better but I still take out and much prefer one of the JTs.
> 
> Hopefully the Yo Eddy does me better.


I have only experience w/ Wickeds. Although slow, when it gets rough, it's geometry saves my a$$ plus it's very comfortable.
Very hard to find small medium Yos, nevermind w/ BOI forks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Yeah - S/M with BOI. I hear ya about the handling - and the size. I'm used to riding bikes that are "too big" with 72 degree head angles. I *HATED* my 2010 S-Works FSR for the way it handled and steered on the twisty single track that I was used to. Quickly swapped bars and stem to longer, lower, flatter arrangement and it was better but I still take out and much prefer one of the JTs.
> 
> Hopefully the Yo Eddy does me better.


Why do I get the feeling your collection is quickly growing?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Why do I get the feeling your collection is quickly growing?


:smilewinkgrin:

My wife doesn't even ask nor does she shake her head in disgust anymore.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> My wife doesn't even ask nor does she shake her head in disgust anymore.


Mine either. Buy buy buy!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Mine either. Buy buy buy!


I'm tryin' and I'm buyin'

Now if I could just find an Epic Ultimate, then I would be set ...

and maybe a '90 or '91 Yeti Fro, *then* I would be done ...

and of course maybe a Wicked for my aging frame and slower reflexes *then, really* I would be all set ...


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

CCMDoc said:


> I'm tryin' and I'm buyin'
> 
> Now if I could just find an Epic Ultimate, then I would be set ...
> 
> ...


I have a wicked in your size , what do you have to trade....I like 22.5- 23" toptube on this end.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> I'm tryin' and I'm buyin'
> 
> Now if I could just find an Epic Ultimate, then I would be set ...
> 
> ...


You forgot Ritchey: the P series. Team Comp. Commando. When you get these you aim for the Annapurna.
Maybe you would indulge in a Bontrager. Or decide a Salsa resumes everything the west coast has to offer.
What about some east coast custom juice? Woyczick.
After you are done w/ steel.. start loooking at aluminum.
It's only bikes. You could be collecting race cars.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> You forgot Ritchey: the P series. Team Comp. Commando. When you get these you aim for the Annapurna.
> Maybe you would indulge in a Bontrager. Or decide a Salsa resumes everything the west coast has to offer.
> What about some east coast custom juice? Woyczick.
> After you are done w/ steel.. start loooking at aluminum.
> It's only bikes. You could be collecting race cars.


Whoah baby!!!

I like the way you think!!! :thumbsup:

But the race car idea ... Hmmmm ...:skep: Exige S, Evora, 997, R8 ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Official threads are hard to read with a bunch of chatter and no pictures.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fred Smedley said:


> I have a wicked in your size , what do you have to trade....I like 22.5- 23" toptube on this end.


Unfortunately for my wife, nothing of value to trade. At this time the vintage stable - consisting of three Tomac Sigs from various years, a Titus Ti, a blue collar Iron Horse and the latest addition - the Yo Eddy - are all permanent fixtures in the CCMDoc household.

Thanks though and I will keep that offer in mind should something change on the out vs. in front.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Official threads are hard to read with a bunch of chatter and no pictures.


I have pictures up above! :thumbsup:

Purple to blue fade is my new Yo.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> I have pictures up above! :thumbsup:
> 
> Purple to blue fade is my new Yo.


swap that stem... you have the post and fork. Usually, those 2 items stop Yo Eddy builds for months.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> swap that stem... you have the post and fork. Usually, those 2 items stop Yo Eddy builds for months.


Without a doubt, that stem goes into the parts bin


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Without a doubt, that stem goes into the parts bin


I am curious on your impressions of the Fat after riding the mongoose. I looked for a S/M Yo for years. It would only come up when i had other priorities.
Then i went w/ the wicked. Some say the Yo is too stiff, others swear by them as THE mountain bike. Yours has a short wheelbase, like mine.

PS: That fork alone can buy you a new bike.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> I am curious on your impressions of the Fat after riding the mongoose. I looked for a S/M Yo for years. It would only come up when i had other priorities.
> Then i went w/ the wicked. Some say the Yo is too stiff, others swear by them as THE mountain bike. Yours has a short wheelbase, like mine.
> 
> PS: That fork alone can buy you a new bike.


Will do and I know just the places to try all three (assuming you meant both Mongooses).

If you're ever in the Tri-State area or even New England, ill meet you with them and you can ride them and decide for yourself.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Will do and I know just the places to try all three (assuming you meant both Mongooses).
> 
> If you're ever in the Tri-State area or even New England, ill meet you with them and you can ride them and decide for yourself.


Thx man. One day.. if there is one thing i love in this life is riding new to me singletrack around nice people. It's the real treasures...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

My pleasure.
Plenty on this board have been helpful, friendly and generous in time, spirit and advice. Sorta how I remember mountain biking - even when racing.
These bikes should be enjoyed and I enjoy sharing.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Not long until she is finished now.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Overboard, IMO.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

Rick Draper said:


> Not long until she is finished now.


Looks good! Mine is pretty similar.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

mattytruth said:


> 94? Shock-a-Billy. Super clean paint & a bunch of cool period parts. I'm going to swap that fork with a 1" blue Sid & put matching brakes (maybe Machine Tech) on it. I've always wanted to ride one of these so I bought it. I rode it around the neighborhood, it's pretty nice. I'll give an off road report after it's dialed. I bought from a guy who said he worked for Ringle' in the 90's.


Interesting build, excellent find!

That thing has Nuke proof hubs and a single Magura brake even though the seller was with Ringle'. Love the Grafton crank too.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

ameybrook said:


> Overboard, IMO.


What?! With the tasteful silver on hubs and chainrings??


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

Shocker said:


> Interesting build, excellent find!
> 
> That thing has Nuke proof hubs and a single Magura brake even though the seller was with Ringle'. Love the Grafton crank too.


The seller kept the wheels & wouldn't budge. I found a pair of Blue Ringle's that I'm picking up thursday. I swapped the fprk to a Marzocchi xc 700 & I'm still figuring out the brakes. It came with one Grafton & one Magura. I put a set of green ano Real levers & Marin canti's. & I think I'll stay with that.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

mattytruth said:


> The seller kept the wheels & wouldn't budge. I found a pair of Blue Ringle's that I'm picking up thursday. I swapped the fprk to a Marzocchi xc 700 & I'm still figuring out the brakes. It came with one Grafton & one Magura. I put a set of green ano Real levers & Marin canti's. & I think I'll stay with that.


I have a blue Ringle' canti if you're interested.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

Shocker said:


> I have a blue Ringle' canti if you're interested.


I've never seen a ringle' canti do you have a pic?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

ameybrook said:


> Overboard, IMO.


Each to there own.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

yo-Nate-y said:


> What?! With the tasteful silver on hubs and chainrings??


Chainset is going to be changed for a M900 I think as the grafton stuff is crap.

Also the wheels are not right yet, I am just waiting formy friend to finish building my turquoise ringle hubs onto NOS M231 CD's. Hopefully they will be done later this week and some amberwalls fitted up onto them.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rick Draper said:


> Chainset is going to be changed for a M900 I think as the grafton stuff is crap.


That's great!



Rick Draper said:


> Each to there own.


For sure. He's just offering his 2 cents which is what every single person love doing around here. I have to agree with him but think your crank change will make a world of difference.

Great bike, Rick, and can't wait to see the changes and your thoughts on how it rides.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

Celebrating 30 years of Fat in Vermont.

Celebrate Fat City Cycles

Celebrating 30 Years of FAT! - Official Party by Chris Chance & Wendyll Behrend - FatCogs Community Discussion Forums


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

*Here's a couple of pics of my 88' Wicked*

The paint was shot so I had it powder coated.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mattytruth said:


> The paint was shot so I had it powder coated.


Love the color, those wheels, brakes, saddle.. love wickeds. Now .. are you sure you need a 150mm stem?:thumbsup:


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

New stem on the way, Nitto Ti. 130mm. I had that stem so I used it, but I don't trust it to use in the woods.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mattytruth said:


> The paint was shot so I had it powder coated.


Great bike!

As an aside,and just for the record, the directional arrow on those Timbuk II tires is backward for the front wheel. That is unless you like your front wheel to slip easier under hard braking.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Great bike!
> 
> As an aside,and just for the record, the directional arrow on those Timbuk II tires is backward for the front wheel. That is unless you like your front wheel to slip easier under hard braking.


Thanks! I got a flat a the end of a ride last weekend I reinstalled it backwards. It was hot out... it's funny when I took the pic I remember thinking that the Bullseye decal was backwards & I'd have to fix that.
Glad you like the bike.


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow matt the wicked came out amazing! (its Chris M. your fellow vintage mtb guy from the bike stand).


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

matty, I love how you used similar shades of blue so that the anodized headset and seatpost doesn't scream for attention. What a pretty bike. So, does your chihuahua fit in your seatbag?


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Chris, Girlonbike are you flirting with me? it's OK ,I just want to know.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mattytruth said:


> Thanks Chris, Girlonbike are you flirting with me? it's OK ,I just want to know.


Was I too obvious? Too forward talking about your chihuahua? :skep:``


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Was I too obvious? Too forward talking about your chihuahua? :skep:``


Its just....well...I'm kinda shy at first. a little sensitive about Rico. He might be little but he's LOUD.

The shop where I bought that bag called it a banana bag! go figure....


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Great bike!
> 
> As an aside,and just for the record, the directional arrow on those Timbuk II tires is backward for the front wheel. That is unless you like your front wheel to slip easier under hard braking.


Do you mean they were made with the arrow going in the wrong direction? I would have thought FF would have mentioned that. I just looked at the bike & it's installed as it should be unless there is a typo.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mattytruth said:


> Do you mean they were made with the arrow going in the wrong direction? I would have thought FF would have mentioned that. I just looked at the bike & it's installed as it should be unless there is a typo.


If you look at the middle knobs, one side is chamfered off.

So... for less rolling resistance and better braking traction, run the front tire opposite of what the arrow says. As it is (unless the picture is misleading) you're getting more rolling resistance (noiser on asphalt) and less braking grip.

For the rear tire the arrow is correct for climbing traction, but I'd probably run it opposite of the arrow as well since I prefer better braking traction over climbing.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I had a nasty crash on the bike this Sunday. I hit a jump & when I landed it on the downhill the front tire rolled off & pitched me over the bars at high seed. I landed on my head (which is fine) but fractured the C1 vertebrae & have a band of pain around my chest/ back. t hurts like crazy but no real damage done. I think at 44 i should probably stop getting air & just ride the side trails. Thanks again for getting back.

Matt


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

*1987 Kicker*

Picked this up on fleabay last week. Very clean with decent components. To it to Stowe. It was a blast to ride. Here are some before and after pics.

























This is the fat after a crash that left me unconcious in a ditch. Helmet was crushed, Injuries incl bruising and abrasions all over my right side including a shattered right collarbone


















 All that aside I cant wait to go back up and ride those trails again
Tom


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm blaming the crash on the sketchy rear tire. Love the yeti up front though. 
Sorry about the injury, sounds like a good story, do tell.
Collarbones heal, you just have to be very patient!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

cook brothers stem..


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Ouch! Sorry about the crash.

Funny how it caused the brake levers to swap between the left and right side.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I decided to put my Yo together with the parts I had on hand rather than wait until I had all the parts I wanted for it.

I got everything together then ...:madman: I needed a front brake cable hanger. 

I took it for a ride without a front brake and I have to say - WOW!!!

It really is quite light and nimble!

I didn't really know what to expect never having ridden a Fat of any sort before but it was a real treat and a surprise. 

Rode through my usual trail - a bit more interesting without a front brake but I had no intention of thrashing the bike giving my limited stopping ability. 

Got back, took a ride to the bike shop, got hosed on an el cheapo front brake cable hanger, put it on then ... got to work on another bike project since it was getting too dark out to ride. 

If the torrential rain doesn't show tomorrow, I'll try it again at full speed. I suspect I will be grinning ear to ear.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice Yo shot...or just an excuse to show that sweet 'cuda?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

'Cuda ???

I hadn't even noticed ... :thumbsup:

Dropped my daugher and her friends off at the movies in it just before taking the Yo on its maiden ride. After I pulled it back into the driveway it just sorta hit me that vintage Muscle might make a good backdrop.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

CCMDoc said:


> 'Cuda ???
> 
> After I pulled it back into the driveway it just sorta hit me that vintage Muscle might make a good backdrop.


 And right you were. Bikes a beauty


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> I decided to put my Yo together with the parts I had on hand rather than wait until I had all the parts I wanted for it.
> 
> I got everything together then ...:madman: I needed a front brake cable hanger.
> 
> ...


Looks great. Rode my Fat today as well. I would get rid of that stem.. not because of looks. I had one and it was flexy, too long.. just get any 130mm/10º or 15º and handling will be MUCH better.

i think that bike is begging for a RS Mag 21.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

OK, just finished a real ride over the root-infested rollers of the local environ.

I have to weigh this bike - feels insanely light. Maybe it is though I didn't build it with any thought towards "lightness". Just regular box 'o parts stuff. 

Again, very nimble - I need to take the steel Mongoose JT Sig out and ride them back to back to make the comparison (per Colker's request) but I'd say by memory that theYo is both lighter and more nimble. I never trust my memory especially with impressions of a new toy compared to old one. New almost always wins - at first.

First time on FFB Tumbuk II tires. NICE!!! suprisingly easy rolling on pavement and reasonable grip on the wet, slippery roots and rocks of my usual haunt. I pumped them up to 40lbs but should have kept them at the 32lbs I have used on nearly every vintage tire and bike since the 80s.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

it's STIFF. i bet it weighs the usual whatever it is. i bet it's the stiffness that gives that impression.
I wish i had that bike when i was riding in the same environment. wet, slippery, rooty steep woods.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

In addition to the stiffness, the handling of the Yo Eddy also makes the bike feel lighter than the Wicked does. I love both, but the Yo is quicker, more nimble, and rewards getting out of the saddle more than the Wicked does.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*22.66 pounds* on the electronic hanging scale :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> *22.66 pounds* on the electronic hanging scale :thumbsup:


That's LIGHT! Ritchey.. eat your P series.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

colker1 said:


> That's LIGHT! Ritchey.. eat your P series.


My 98 Small Yo was 1974g

My 91 P-22 is 1750g

Just sayin.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

*Buck Shaver*

Bought myself a get well soon present


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> My 98 Small Yo was 1974g
> 
> My 91 P-22 is 1750g
> 
> Just sayin.


You must be usin that "new math" or sumthin.

Maybe these are why the bike is so light ... I told you I got things out of the "box o parts" and these floated to the top.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

trodaq said:


> Bought myself a get well soon present


Get well soon before you brake the wallet!

NIce bike. And it's red.


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

An old wicked I bought at the local swap meet. Too bad it was way to big.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

awesome paint! check fatcogs.com.. swap it there for a smaller frame!


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

colker1 said:


> awesome paint! check fatcogs.com.. swap it there for a smaller frame!


Thanks, I tried that when I had it. Sold it to a guy that was into collecting retro pink MTB's. He had a good collection going.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

^^^ Damn I woulda been all over that


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw Chris Chance yesterday at the Biketoberfest in Fairfax. He was wearing a t-shirt commemorating thirty years of Fat Chance and standing over a Team Fat Chance while we chewed the fat.

A guy walks up and compliments Chris on the t-shirt. "Dude, I'm from Boston where that stuff is made."

Chris couldn't help himself. "I'm Chris Chance." 

Interlocutor goes into jaw-drop spasm.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

^^^ That would have been funny to see


----------



## Tulok (Oct 9, 2012)

What is it about FAT's that you guys love? I see this whole thread on a bunch of ti bikes I've never heard of, are they just THAT good? haha


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Tulok said:


> What is it about FAT's that you guys love? I see this whole thread on a bunch of ti bikes I've never heard of, are they just THAT good? haha


*Yes*


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Pretty happy with my collection now, I just need to find the time to finish them now!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*NICE* collection, Rick.

Grello is my favorite color (along with purple/sapphire fade).

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm very envious of your collection! Been watching it grow on RB.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

CCMDoc said:


> *NICE* collection, Rick.
> 
> Grello is my favorite color (along with purple/sapphire fade).
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks its a real shame but the 1996 Billy before I recently acquired it used to be painted sapphire fade with matching Judys.



trodaq said:


> I'm very envious of your collection! Been watching it grow on RB.


Thanks, its slowly getting there. I really want a Fat Chance Ti, one of the very late ones like people see Chris riding.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

^^^^It was tempting to just keep on driving once I had it on my roof!


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

brought this out today, ive forgotten how much i like it. ah lot.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like that stem... a lot. I like the bike a lot too.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rick Draper said:


> Thanks its a real shame but the 1996 Billy before I recently acquired it used to be painted sapphire fade with matching Judys.
> 
> Thanks, its slowly getting there. I really want a Fat Chance Ti, one of the very late ones like people see Chris riding.


it needs a wicked and the early Fat Chance..


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Got a cool (to me) little bike recently. Almost not vintage, IMO and definitely not period correct.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Got a cool (to me) little bike recently. Almost not vintage, IMO and definitely not period correct.


Nice, but that tough Moderator is going to pound you for putting a not so VRC bike here ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> Nice, but that tough Moderator is going to pound you for putting a not so VRC bike here ...


Hmm...I'll balance it out by posting my Giant Iguana soon. 



trodaq said:


> Very nice


thanks!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Hmm...I'll balance it out by posting my Giant Iguana soon.


*Now* youre talkin' :thumbsup:

I have a uromastyx but I doubt that is the kind of iguana you meant.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey, it's got heritage and the crankset is solidly vintage----nice Fat!

I like the judicious color matching with the rim choice. So many ti bikes are monochrome bleh


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Got a cool (to me) little bike recently. Almost not vintage, IMO and definitely not period correct.


Did I see that on Black MOuntain Cycles page in facebook?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

colker1 said:


> Did I see that on Black MOuntain Cycles page in facebook?


I don't know. Did you?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I don't know. Did you?


i have not seen, heard or spoken anything.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Hey, it's got heritage and the crankset is solidly vintage----nice Fat!
> 
> I like the judicious color matching with the rim choice. So many ti bikes are monochrome bleh


... and XT thumbshifters to seal the deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Newly aquired. A good bath and some period correct parts and shell be good to go.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I really like that frame. Cool fade and colors.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep that and the Sapphire fade are my two favorite. :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Awesome!!! And a tough size to find


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Does the Team have the Yo or Wicked GEO?


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Yo, I am trying to find out if the 93 is suspension corrected.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Team Comp has the wicked geometry. 93 is "corrected" for a mag 21.. otoh i know guys who run z2 bombers on their 91 yo eddys like the 2 were made for each other. 
I think where you ride has a lot to do w/that.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The '93 Yo Eddy frame/fork that I have is sus corrected, but as Colker mentions, by just a tad. Axle to crown length is 410mm.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice! Looks like a large. Great paint on that.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

wicked lite 1993 18in
specialized team stem.
LP B5 23in handlebar/ wtb trail grips
tange steel headset.
xt 737 crankset/xt BB 
xt 737 slr plus brake levers.
suntour xc pro canti brakes w/ kool stop pads.
hugi compact rear hub/ mavic replacement rim. xt 730 front hub araia rm 17 rim. conti speed kings.
wtb 98 saddle/ syncros post.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

^^^ Very cool. Nice that its dirty too


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

Some picture from France :
My little 1987 Fat with his 24" rear wheel







https://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/155108littlefat10.jpg[/IMG]
https://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/159577littlefat18.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Interesting drive train choice. Why not default XT?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Interesting drive train choice. Why not default XT?


He is in France!


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Interesting drive train choice. Why not default XT?


I loved M730 groupo but I when I received the frame last april,I was very in hurry for building it because we organized the 25 birthday of the first mtb world championship which was run in 1987 in Villard de Lans in France, (and won by Ned Overend on his schwinn)
I needed a 1987 mtb but I didn't have enough time for finding Shimano XT parts.
So, I have found some Mavic road parts, and why not building this bike with them. 
Mavic build fine wheels, fine headset but the first mtb derailleur were created in 1990-91.
Te road mavic works fine on this bike. I had to adapted it for going to the 32 teeth cog, and what is good for the 24" rear wheel : it's a short cage 

The little sized Fat used a 24" wheel. It's not a trial bike but only a 15". But riding this bike is so funny !


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

I had a 1991 Yo Eddy with Mavic shifting, it was sweet!


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

I got a 1990 Yo Eddy too, mavic built 
But not completed. I've got lot of work on it


----------



## The torture never stops (Aug 31, 2008)

I just love that color. Team lavender. For me the most beautiful painting a Fat Chance bike can have.

Greetings Helmut


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I live in BC Canada. The wife and I were on a road trip and stopped in to a small town bike shop. I asked about any vintage stuff and out come these gems used as rentals! The owner said they were bought by the shop and rented to the local Police detachment for a dollar a day when new for 3 years. Obviously they never rode them. The shop owner said the 'Wicked" decal had to be removed because it wouldn't look good for a cop to be on a wicked bike. Ha Ha. Then pulls out these hubs new in box! Gotta love small towns were time stands still. I was going to rent them but couldn't trust myself to bring back!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh ya then I spot these hubs behind counter with 2 inches of dust


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

rismtb said:


> I live in BC Canada. The wife and I were on a road trip and stopped in to a small town bike shop. I asked about any vintage stuff and out come these gems used as rentals! The owner said they were bought by the shop and rented to the local Police detachment for a dollar a day when new for 3 years. Obviously they never rode them. The shop owner said the 'Wicked" decal had to be removed because it wouldn't look good for a cop to be on a wicked bike. Ha Ha. Then pulls out these hubs new in box! Gotta love small towns were time stands still. I was going to rent them but couldn't trust myself to bring back!


 Made my night . Thanks for sharing


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Campagnolo built. That is not cheap.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Id be willin to through in an extra $50.00 for the Campy build


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

1998 ti Fat M/L 
Picked this frame up a while back. Figured last night would be a good time to start. Weighs in at 23lbs 6oz as she sits. Gonna look for a little longer stem. Maybe a little rise. But she feels pretty good.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Re-animated.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Cool Monster


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Right on Yo Natey, That build looks better than ever. When did people start putting donuts on their cables?


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Nicely done! Now where can I order one of those shirts?



yo-Nate-y said:


> Re-animated.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

I started riding my '89 Yo Eddy (pre-suspension geometry) this summer after being off the bike for 10 years. It is one of the first small Yo Eddy's made. When I first built it up in '89 it had the Yo Eddy rigid fork then a Manitou 2 then the Rockshox Judy and XT groupo with XT thumb shifters. Back in the day I went through more sets of wheels then I can remember. Rim brakes would wear thru the rims. And aftermarket the hubs broke, Ringle Super Bubba & TNT Hubs the only ones that did break were the Bullseye, Ringle Bubba and XT. Around '95-96 I upgraded it to XTR.

I finally got a new bike after 24 years in Sept. a Jamis Dragon 650 Hardtail and put a Yo Eddy Head Badge on it a Tribute to Eddy.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Aemmer said:


> Right on Yo Natey, That build looks better than ever. When did people start putting donuts on their cables?


Thanks! I heard it was a New York thing. I know I certainly had them on my bike in 1991.



apat13 said:


> Nicely done! Now where can I order one of those shirts?


Danke! I snatched this one on the interwebs.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Thanks! I heard it was a New York thing. I know I certainly had them on my bike in 1991.
> 
> Danke! I snatched this one on the interwebs.


Shoulda know the shirt was VRC too! Nice pickup.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Danke! I snatched this one on the interwebs.[/QUOTE]

I was asleep at the wheel for this one


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Didn't you get a custom frankenstein stem for that monster?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Negatory, that was a medium. Also a pink 1991, though.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Re-animated.


killer t shirt.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Has anyone got any pictures of the colours of the "shock a billy" decal on a later Saratoga built Violet shocker?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

damn thats nice


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Danke! Owned it since new and I am glad to finally have it back in action.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Danke! Owned it since new and I am glad to finally have it back in action.


nice photography. bike looks burly and agressive.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I wonder how much trouble I would be in if I bought a Yo? I think the mistress of accounts may well kill me.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Got another addition coming tomorrow hopefully but that is very dependant on the weather as heavy snow is forecast for the UK.

I did collect this today from my local parcel force office, yep another one:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

How do those shock-a-Billies ride?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mik_git said:


> I wonder how much trouble I would be in if I bought a Yo? I think the mistress of accounts may well kill me.


Secret slush fund.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Todays purchase:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice. Looks like the old MBA test bike. Are the tubes machined or sleeved?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Vlad said:


> Nice. Looks like the old MBA test bike. Are the tubes machined or sleeved?


Thanks. Its one with the machined tubes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks clean with that fork on it.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice looking bike.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Here you go, got a finished pics of them both:


----------



## The torture never stops (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi all,

I used Easter holidays to build up my Yo Eddy in Team Violet. Here is the result! Enjoy the pictures, I hope you like it

Greetings Helmut


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Those are the most NOS looking Porcs I've seen! Great looking bike, fantastic pictures!

Why no matching M900 series XTR headset and why no matching Syncros stem?


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I think I bought this bike in the summer of 1989. At the time a Wicked was $800 and you could get a Monster for $1000. The Monster had the same frame at the time so that was what I went for. I was working as a bike messenger at the time, so when parts would break on my messenger bike or if there was something I really wanted to upgrade new parts would go on the fat and its parts would move to the messenger bike. The only original parts are the Suntour thumb shifters.

This was basically out of use from 1994 until I started riding it again last summer. It still feels sweet though I don't think the handlebars are as wide as most people run now. As a bike messenger narrow handlebars are important.

18" Monster Fat Chance
Dia Compe 986 brakes.
Suntour XC Pro derailers.
Mavic Crankset. Originally had Suntour crankset but that ended up on my touring bike.
7-speed Dura-Ace freewheel.
Bullseye hubs with Mavic MA2 rims. I just replaced the bolts with quick-releases last summer.
Chris King headset.
Flat straight carbon bar, 540mm.
Random Bontrager MTB saddle. It had a Selle Italia Flite but that went to the road bike.


----------



## Benzosol (Mar 31, 2012)

*My Fat 10th Anni..*

Got this Fat recently in a trade here in Los Angeles. I love this bike.

Ben


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Benzosol said:


> Got this Fat recently in a trade here in Los Angeles. I love this bike.
> 
> Ben
> View attachment 804140


Whoa. That'll do! What did you trade for it, a Ducati?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I want to know what you traded for it too.


----------



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

I am not as well versed on all the different models. Is this a Ti bike and Ti fork? I agree that it is awesome. 

I have a 1987 Wicked, since new.


----------



## Benzosol (Mar 31, 2012)

*Traded*

I traded a Dolomite Klein that was way small for me with Xt parts.
I have a couple of Klein Attitudes already. So it was a obvious choice. 
Fats are way rarer than Kleins. They make a crap load of Kleins. The 
Record group sealed the deal for me as well.

Ben



mainlyfats said:


> Whoa. That'll do! What did you trade for it, a Ducati?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Benzosol said:


> I traded a Dolomite Klein that was way small for me with Xt parts.
> I have a couple of Klein Attitudes already. So it was a obvious choice.
> Fats are way rarer than Kleins. They make a crap load of Kleins. The
> Record group sealed the deal for me as well.
> ...


Absolutely. Great trade. Love it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Seconded, great trade. That 10th Anni is rare as heck and in great shape.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

Sweet deal!


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Wicked trade homey. Wicked.


----------



## The torture never stops (Aug 31, 2008)

Here I want to show you my Shock-a-Billy. The bike itself runs really well, I did not think, as a staunch driver without suspension. To the comfort of a suspension can get used to.

Have fun and greetings

Helmut


----------



## Benzosol (Mar 31, 2012)

*Ebay Purchase....*

I got this YO about a month ago on Ebay for what I think was a ridiculous price. I switched parts from a another that was too small for me. Turned out pretty good...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Not sure what the old one looked like but this one is beautiful. May want to throw a link or two to that chain though.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Sweet frame and fork, but what the hell is going on with that cable routing?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Sweet frame and fork, but what the hell is going on with that cable routing?


Its trying to be a Yeti?


----------



## Benzosol (Mar 31, 2012)

Did I run it incorrect? 

Ben


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd run the brake on top, rear d middle, front d bottom.

Sweet bike! Always loved that color.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

KDXdog said:


> I'd run the brake on top, rear d middle, front d bottom.
> 
> Sweet bike! Always loved that color.


+1 on cable routing.

Hey! That's great! Glad you got it. I really like the boldness of the red and the magenta together.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Agreed on all the comments, and I'd route the cables just as KDX mentioned. 

BUT WOW. I really like the kandy wild cherry mixed with red ano. That much red often looks lame, but your Yo looks awesome. Super sweet ride.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm not sure I'm on board with the burgundy/ano red combo personally. Saddle looks shoved all the way back on the rails.

Find a true no logo CK HS and ditch the Trek branded Matrix bars for a matching Syncros (or Syncros Ti) bar.

Otherwise, rad ride!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

New acquisition! SN 8499.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> New acquisition! SN 8499.


You dog... Does it fit?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> New acquisition! SN 8499.


Oooooh...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

mainlyfats said:


> You dog... Does it fit?


Yup!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Another shot:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Awesome bike. Love the Tri Cross rear and GC front combo.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fantastic bike!



Fillet-brazed said:


> Awesome bike. Love the Tri Cross rear and GC front combo.


Ross Shafer approved!


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Sick bike Yo!


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

That is a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks y'all. More pics to come when it is cleaned and dialed (it may *look* clean now, but I will need to take apart everything to check!). The pics above were out of the box with minimal fiddling. Just a short fooling around ride, but I am really happy with it.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Ran into Chris at the Biketoberfest in Fairfax. An admirer spotted him and brought his bike over for Chris to tell him about. That's Gary Fisher behind him.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool pic, think that bike has been shown here a couple of times.


----------



## teletele (Sep 11, 2013)

1993 Wicked Lite I got in a trade. Built it up ss and having a ball so far!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Currently on the end trail of my built. Fork had been painted to frame color scheme as as well as stem. Finally some outdoor pix as i haven't done anything more in the last few months&#8230;seat post is only a no name as i haven't found a nice one in 29.4 yet, so please ignore. clamp will also be turned into silver soon.










































Remaining to do's: shorter BB, find a seat post (Ringle, AC or similar) and off you go!

Best regards

Moritz


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's going to be gorgeous. Great job!

I'd want some low profile pedals (champagne Suntour XC Pro or better yet, since silver bodies are enough w/o having silver cages, the silver/black XC 9000: https://www.mombat.org/89suntour8.jpg) and some fresher tires since everything else is so perfect. Good luck on the seatpost search! I think the lines of your current post look nice, generic though the actual post may be.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> That's going to be gorgeous. Great job!
> 
> I'd want some low profile pedals (champagne Suntour XC Pro or better yet, since silver bodies are enough w/o having silver cages, the silver/black XC 9000: https://www.mombat.org/89suntour8.jpg) and some fresher tires since everything else is so perfect. Good luck on the seatpost search! I think the lines of your current post look nice, generic though the actual post may be.


Yes.. suntour pedals.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*custom finish.*

Not mine but worth a look.East coast location not left coast.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

yo-Nate-y said:


> and some fresher tires since everything else is so perfect.


Thanks Nate. These are pretty fresh, at least from the right side. It is sooooo hard to find NOS tires these days&#8230;.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

True that. Timbuk II's are always nice....

Looking forward to more of that gorgeous bike! As tempting as it might be to go ti post (if you could find a Syncros) a high polish silver post is really the way to go for your Yo--and shiny silver doesn't always work. Good luck in your search!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> True that. Timbuk II's are always nice....
> 
> Looking forward to more of that gorgeous bike! As tempting as it might be to go ti post (if you could find a Syncros) a high polish silver post is really the way to go for your Yo--and shiny silver doesn't always work. Good luck in your search!


Looks like a Nitto....NIce! BUt it don't mix well w/Yos. He could go Ringle in grey/pewter or silver.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it could work with that style, but I'm not really a fan of Ringles.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Wicked Fat*

That Yo ^^^^^^ is looking awesome! Maybe this year I will buy one ...

It was about a year ago that I purchased my Wicked Fat Chance and since then it has become the only mountain bike I ride. First pic is from the day I unpacked it and second from a recent trail.

I had to replace the original tires after a couple of months and I swapped out the saddle for a Flite, but otherwise all original.

Steven


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what did you do w/the white san marco? I love it.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Still have it but the padding is a bit compressed


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

That's a great looking bike and trail


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Benzosol said:


> I got this YO about a month ago on Ebay for what I think was a ridiculous price. I switched parts from a another that was too small for me. Turned out pretty good...


BEAUTIFUL! What size is the frame?


----------



## Benzosol (Mar 31, 2012)

Rolondo,
Its a Large. In the catalogue it is listed as a 19".. I am 6'1" and it fits me perfect. I have new pics coming with the headset change and re-routing of the cables.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought I had posted in this thread, but I did not.

Miss K's 1990 Monster Fat, as purchased:



As it's currently being ridden:









It's in pretty good shape-the only things I'd like to source are a better (Sakae or similar) stem another TCO seatpost. I (unwisely) let some arrogant prick from IndyFab take the bike on a ride during the Fat Chance 30th party, he pulled the seatpost out farther than necessary (for a borrowed 25 year old bike) and it came back cracked. Lesson learned.

I pulled the newer parts and replaced them with near-period stuff-NOS Dia Compe AD-290 batwing levers and cantilevers (I forget what models) and replaced the original M730 crankset with a black one from her Ritchey (and added the lime green paint). I found the green True Temper bar on my first ebay search...got lucky. Grips are really awesome Tioga Bio-Grip II's or something-someone was selling them cheap on ebay, I liked the first set so much I bought a couple more.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Shogun700 said:


> I thought I had posted in this thread, but I did not.
> 
> Miss K's 1990 Monster Fat, as purchased:
> 
> ...


Awesome, beautifull.. it has so much style! 
I have a suntour post here and it's hard to find period 26.4 posts.. i would like to help and will keep my eyes opened if anything comes up. 
I like those tires...


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

colker1 said:


> Awesome, beautifull.. it has so much style!
> I have a suntour post here and it's hard to find period 26.4 posts.. i would like to help and will keep my eyes opened if anything comes up.
> I like those tires...


Thank you kindly for the compliments, I'm really happy to have it and Miss K loves riding it. She isn't too aggressive so the post will probably be fine, but I'll PM you-thanks for the help.

The tires are Michelin Wildgripper Sport Somethingorother, I love them as well. They Were NOS when I mounted them, but a decent amount of dirty riding has them looking pretty beat. No big dry rot or cracking though, so they will stay until worn or blown out. Wish I cold find another set, they are different from the normal Wildgrippers...and not green.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

So, after a year or so i finished my built of this 1994 Yo Eddy last weekend. There are small bits and pieces yet to come (cable housing changes, pulleys) but the rest is pretty much what i wanted and i love it already. It is has been a different experience of riding this week, despite only using it on my way to work so far....










Set up is pretty simple. Full XTR 900 group set, CK headset, XC Pro pedals, Mavic 231 rims, Ritchey Tires.... nothing fancy.

Best regards

Moritz


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Damn that thing is fantastic. What happened to the Steely Danz? Regardless, fully rad.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

The steely danz was a bit to much at the end and i love the clean group look now...


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

Some evolution for my little Fat with the 24" rear wheel :
Cook's cranks with a Ross Stem with quite same dogbone design, and a so cool BOI forks, found in the Jeff's Firstflight shop&#8230;


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

24pouces said:


> Some evolution for my little Fat with the 24" rear wheel :
> Cook's cranks with a Ross Stem with quite same dogbone design, and a so cool BOI forks, found in the Jeff's Firstflight shop&#8230;


Love it. I think it just needs a front XT U brake to finish it all the way off. Like the old Mushroom grips!


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

I prefered a front silver U brake with the black color. So, it's an old XT stripped


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

it's a box crown fork.. As classy and desirable as the BOI.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

mauricer said:


> So, after a year or so i finished my built of this 1994 Yo Eddy last weekend. There are small bits and pieces yet to come (cable housing changes, pulleys) but the rest is pretty much what i wanted and i love it already. It is has been a different experience of riding this week, despite only using it on my way to work so far....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very classy build, and what is "nothing fancy" about m-900?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Making a little progress on this Team Comp.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Making a little progress on this Team Comp.


Nice but it is way too big for me!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

beautifull.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I wonder how it rides compared to your wicked.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

That's sweet, love the pepto pink


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Is that a vintage seatpost?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

colker1 said:


> I wonder how it rides compared to your wicked.


Good question, the wicked did have steeper angles...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hmm.. the same angles.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

We'll see! So far all I've done is roll around the street in front of my house (no front brake yet). The seatpost is a Superbe Pro, not sure if it will stick around. Since I picked it up, I swapped the wheelset/tires/cassette, bars, stem, grips, pedals, and saddle. Still thinking on the crankset and seatpost.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> We'll see! So far all I've done is roll around the street in front of my house (no front brake yet). The seatpost is a Superbe Pro, not sure if it will stick around. Since I picked it up, I swapped the wheelset/tires/cassette, bars, stem, grips, pedals, and saddle. Still thinking on the crankset and seatpost.


Shimano cranksets are uninspiring as usual.. imo. Though it looks a rider while many builds have so much boutique it puts me off. Having said that, Cook Bros cranks look the business ona bike like this. 
I really like this one. Love the color and the lines on this frame. not to mention the fork..
I would leave everything else and maybe build a phil wood set of wheels.
What handlebar is there? Merlin? What width? I always wonder abut hbar width on vintage rides.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

For some reason I don't really like Cook Bros cranks all that much of late. If I swap the crank it will be for a longer Shimano (this one is 170mm) or for a set of the nicer version of the Specialized Flag cranks. The bar is a Koski and fairly wide at a full 23". Wheel wise I am definitely sticking with these---Mavic Paris Gao Dakar/MA 40s/black nipples.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A blue collar classic for the Fat Chance thread--- check out the paint on this Wicked! Blue/pink splatter with front to rear color shift.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## BigFatJR (May 25, 2014)

I am sure everyone but me knows this, but where is the serial number on the frame of my Wicked Fat Chance? I just got back on my bike after 15 years of being a fat bastard and now I found this forum of people with Fat Chance bikes!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Underneath the bottom bracket. Paint/powder coat may be heavy so it might be a bit hard to find, but that's where you should find it.


----------



## BigFatJR (May 25, 2014)

Here are some pics of my Wicked Fat Chance. It is a one of a kind paint job that Chris Chance's friend, Leni Fried (I think that was her name) painted for me. it is called Party Animal. Notice the cool recipe for Nacho Party Dip on the chain stay. Every time I look at this Bike I see another thing that I never saw before.

It is making me get back into riding my bike...which I need to do. I actually went out for my first ride in 15 years tonight and feeling good, but feeling the burn as well!

I would love to hear comments on the bike. I also have another Wicked Fat with a mellower Paint Job that one of my kids rides now.

I am not sure why some of the photos rotated when uploaded so sorry about that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

BigFatJR said:


> Here are some pics of my Wicked Fat Chance. It is a one of a kind paint job that Chris Chance's friend, Leni Fried (I think that was her name) painted for me. it is called Party Animal. Notice the cool recipe for Nacho Party Dip on the chain stay. Every time I look at this Bike I see another thing that I never saw before.
> 
> It is making me get back into riding my bike...which I need to do. I actually went out for my first ride in 15 years tonight and feeling good, but feeling the burn as well!
> 
> ...


Love Leni's work. Awesome bike and even more awesome that you put a leg back over it after all this time. Keep going!

For what you're doing, the fork on there is probably the right way to go...but please tell me you have the matching rigid fork still!


----------



## BigFatJR (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement. I am going to keep riding and get back into shape.

As for the rigid fork, i bent it in a race about 18 years ago...but I still have it! I am a pretty big guy 6'4" and now about 300lbs (back then about 250) so I bent more than one of those rigid forks...but I still them them all.

Way back when, I ran the NORBA Northeast Race one year and was really into mountain biking. I kept all the forks and the bounced check for $55 from Tinker Juarez as momentos of the "good old days"

I am going to try to get back to that magic 250 number again!



Rumpfy said:


> Love Leni's work. Awesome bike and even more awesome that you put a leg back over it after all this time. Keep going!
> 
> For what you're doing, the fork on there is probably the right way to go...but please tell me you have the matching rigid fork still!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Well the great property of steel is that it can be straightened and please tell why Tinker paid you $55 and why did it bounce?


----------



## BigFatJR (May 25, 2014)

Yes, you can bend it back but it is never as strong as it was originally and the paint is destroyed!

As for Tinker, the $55 was his entry fees back then. It was a heck of a lot cheaper to enter races then. He was there, John Tomac, and all of the other big boys of early mountain biking. I guess she didn't have the money but wrote the check anyway. I never redeposited it because I thought it was cool.



lewisfoto said:


> Well the great property of steel is that it can be straightened and please tell why Tinker paid you $55 and why did it bounce?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow-- that Wicked is phenomenal! The paint is so cool.

Too bad the original fork(s) are toast. Was is the same pink as the rear triangle? Getting a black Tange Mtn fork or steel Spinner shouldn't be too hard, and would like nice with the stem, if you decide to ditch the suspension. 

How 'bout a shot of the International too??


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

my 10 Th M/L


Philippe


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Some nice Fats here lately!!


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*91 Yo Eddy*

Here's my '91 built Yo Eddy. It's got Suntour XC Pro MD 7 spd, Dia-Compe 987/SS-7, Chris King no-logo, Manitou 1, Hyperlites and Ringlé & onZa parts. 
11.5 kgs as it is.


----------



## Chance Oviedo (Aug 1, 2014)

*My 1991 Wicked custom frame for Don Myrah*

















This is my 1991 Wicked Fat Chance (Serial No. 55IW19) that Chris built for Don Myrah out of a series of three. and as you can see from the log, the geometry is an odd sized geometry with a 20" frame and a 24" top tube. This 91 has a threaded bottom bracket, and though not super common on 91 Wickeds, it's not exactly rare either. The threads are most likely to accommodate the threaded Campy BB's that Myrah was sponsored by. The bike has been converted to a 32 x 16 SS with Origin* drivetrain components (minus the Kooka cranks and chainring) with 95 Judy SL shocks, Real Design brake levers, and a whole lotta love. The bike was repainted by Vicious Cycles before I got it, and I did the decal work (soon to be replaced with white ones from Velocals.com) and she rides like a dream.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

cool!!!


----------



## Chance Oviedo (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you! I treasure her.


----------



## Chance Oviedo (Aug 1, 2014)

You wouldn't happen to be the same Colker from Fat Cogs would you?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

There is only one and he is everywhere.


----------



## Chance Oviedo (Aug 1, 2014)

:eekster: Hail Colker


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Chance Oviedo said:


> :eekster: Hail Colker


what?:nono::skep::madman:

wtf ? i don't know you man.. drop the nazi salute or take it to someone else.

Hey moderator.. there is something wrong in this thread.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

He said 'hail' not 'heil' (Caesar not Hitler!) ....unless Colkervision sees a different smiley?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> He said 'hail' not 'heil' (Caesar not Hitler!) ....unless Colkervision sees a different smiley?


I like the bike...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

That's awesome, thanks for sharing. So you're beginning the process in getting some information as to how it was ridden by DM so you can sort out that build, right? 

Wink


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet bike.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice Rant Colker


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Most beat Chance ever? Seen in a seedy alley in East Vancouver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's not rust, it's herpes.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Herpes, love? Same thing. Question is what were you doing in a scuzzy alley? Hmmmm?


----------



## Chance Oviedo (Aug 1, 2014)

Sorry about any confusion Colker. No Nazism or disrespect meant.


----------



## Chance Oviedo (Aug 1, 2014)

ameybrook said:


> That's awesome, thanks for sharing. So you're beginning the process in getting some information as to how it was ridden by DM so you can sort out that build, right?
> 
> Wink


I think I'm going to keep it how she's been configured unless I can find definite info on how it was originally painted.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Chance Oviedo said:


> Sorry about any confusion Colker. No Nazism or disrespect meant.


Actually he owes you an apology.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Chance Oviedo said:


> Sorry about any confusion Colker. No Nazism or disrespect meant.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nice bike


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> Actually he owes you an apology.


You are right. I apologize for my bad behaviour caused by my own poor reading comprehension..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> You are right. I apologize for my bad behaviour caused by my own poor reading comprehension..


Ya big jerk!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> That's awesome, thanks for sharing. So you're beginning the process in getting some information as to how it was ridden by DM so you can sort out that build, right?
> 
> Wink


Hell yes. Where are the pics of the bike as it was originally? I thought he was on a Yo? By 92 he was on a Steelman.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ya big jerk!


 I am a dumbfvck.. at least i admit it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

colker1 said:


> I am a dumbfvck.. at least i admit it.


Ps: anyone who wants to use it as signature will pay a dollar.


----------



## Chance Oviedo (Aug 1, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> Hell yes. Where are the pics of the bike as it was originally? I thought he was on a Yo? By 92 he was on a Steelman.


As I have hunted far and wide, I cannot find any. There simply aren't enough pictures of DM on Google. The only pictures I can find of Myrah in general actually, other than of his modern comeback, are those of him on his Ritchey disguised as a Fat (funny story if you look into it). If anybody could produce photos of his riding a Wicked, circa late 90's to 91, it would help. The odd geometry is really quite noticeable, and should be easy to spot due to the fact that even with a 20" frame, there isn't much of a gap between the top tube and the down tube on the steerer tube. I've been doing my best to figure out by myself.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

Why was here on a Ritchey disguised as a Fat?
Never mind, found it. Funny to read.


----------



## Chance Oviedo (Aug 1, 2014)

Oni said:


> Why was here on a Ritchey disguised as a Fat?
> Never mind, found it. Funny to read.


It's funny because if it weren't for the head badge, it would look almost exactly like a Kicker or an 89 Team Comp, with the box crown. I had to definitely look twice.


----------



## Chance Oviedo (Aug 1, 2014)

Chance Oviedo said:


> It's funny because if it weren't for the head badge, it would look almost exactly like a Kicker or an 89 Team Comp, with the box crown. I had to definitely look twice.


Now that I look at the picture again, I realize that my brain has betrayed me yet again, and that there is in fact, no box crown on that bike. I'll be right back, as I'm putting myself in the corner for that.


----------



## Chance Oviedo (Aug 1, 2014)

colker1 said:


> Ps: anyone who wants to use it as signature will pay a dollar.


Can I get a discount


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Chance Oviedo said:


> View attachment 912511
> 
> 
> View attachment 912512
> ...


Cool stuff. So that means there are two more out there...


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Chance Oviedo said:


> As I have hunted far and wide, I cannot find any. There simply aren't enough pictures of DM on Google. The only pictures I can find of Myrah in general actually, other than of his modern comeback, are those of him on his Ritchey disguised as a Fat (funny story if you look into it). If anybody could produce photos of his riding a Wicked, circa late 90's to 91, it would help. The odd geometry is really quite noticeable, and should be easy to spot due to the fact that even with a 20" frame, there isn't much of a gap between the top tube and the down tube on the steerer tube. I've been doing my best to figure out by myself.


Here are two pics of DM at Mt. Snow in '90. Looks like a Wicked to me. As for the gap between top & down tubes go, Fats always had short head tubes.


----------



## Chance Oviedo (Aug 1, 2014)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Cool stuff. So that means there are two more out there...


Yes! I wonder who has them. They probably don't know, unless the story got passed on, or if they got them from Myrah.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

http://fatchancebicycles.com/


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

oneschnark said:


> my 10 Th M/L
> 
> 
> Philippe


Perfect.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

banks said:


> http://fatchancebicycles.com/


Why am I more excited about this than anything new that Apple can announce at their event today ?!


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

banks said:


> http://fatchancebicycles.com/


Perhaps not surprising, site won't load. Guess I will give a day or two.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

He has a FB, Twitter and Instagram account linked from his page.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see what rolls out! It's the perfect company name for a Fat Bike.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

In other news did anyone seethe guy wrearing the Fat jersey at the worlds, saw him a coupel of times at the XC and again watching the DH... now got me thinking...was that on purpose?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

here's hoping you paid for an ad...

edit: guess he didn't...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bump for SW.



Steve


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

You over rotated.



@ameybrook- I see what you mean.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Steve - thanks for bringing this back to the top. 
Looking at the pictures RetroDude posted of Myrah (post 1064 above) I saw a couple of my teammates in the background spectating. 
That's Kelvin Bernadine in the Team Brooklyn jersey and James Bethea in the brown shirt
Cool!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

chefmiguel said:


> You over rotated.


Mig, lesson learned...if you're going to wheelie like a goof, double check your rear brake set up BEFORE your shake down ride.

Doc, glad you found that pic...there's some great stuff in all those pages.

Steve


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

figured I'd post this here as well, new to my herd 87' Wicked







Any thoughts on this Rose, hand painted I'm thinking from the Somerville crew?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Bethea is living here in Fort Collins. I have a few friends that ride with him. He still has a motor from what I hear.


CCMDoc said:


> Hey Steve - thanks for bringing this back to the top.
> Looking at the pictures RetroDude posted of Myrah (post 1064 above) I saw a couple of my teammates in the background spectating.
> That's Kelvin Bernadine in the Team Brooklyn jersey and James Bethea in the brown shirt
> Cool!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

*Fat Chance Wicked - What year and is fork original?*





















Hoping that Fat Chance gurus can give me a little guidance on this frame in terms of year and if the fork is original on this one or not. I think based on a the catalogues that this is likely an 87 or 88 but would love confirmation on which if anyone knows. All of the ones I have seen pictures of have either a curved fork or if it is a straight blade then it is more of a box crown design versus a unicrown. Fork is very nicely built so if it is not a Fat Chance would love some thoughts on what it might be from.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

87. That isn't an original fork - though I agree it looks nice. IF? I assume that in normal light that blue will pop a bit more and be nearly Polestar blue.

You're after a matching yellow non-straight blade unicrown if originality is important. Image search for Fat Chance Wicked brings up a photo.

To me - and I'm pretty sure I'm not alone - this really is an iconic Fat colour scheme.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

From what I was reading is 87 the first year of the Wicked? If it was my size I definitely would be searching for an original fork, unfortunately once I got it, it was a lot bigger than what was indicated to me. Seems to be my recent trend on cool pickups, my Brodie and this both ended up being a bit bigger than what I would like. 

Likely will be putting it in the trade area here shortly. Would love thoughts from anyone in the know on what that fork might be...... IF is a really really great guess looking at it and basing that off the ones I have seen in the past. 

Thanks mainlyfats!!!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Everything mainlyfats said. If that is indeed an IF fork, it’s a keeper!

I have the same true temper sticker on the down tube, and chain stay u-brake. My FAT (not wicked) is a 86.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely an IF fork, I have one on my Chris Chance road bike.

What size is the frame?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I would agree with Mainly, most likely an IF fork.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks like an 87 to me, shares everything but fork with my 87 above.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

IF fork: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/IF/IF2000.pdf

See page 18


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice, that is the fork, thanks Retro Dude. That will definitely go into the keeper bin until I have something for it to go on. 

The frame is the 19.5" Wicked. Overall a very nice frame, I wish it fit. I don't keep any that don't fit me personally as I hate having bikes that I can only look at but not ride and enjoy. I am sure someone else will love it though and my search will pick back up for one. They are such pretty bikes......


----------



## benzwagon (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello. Here's my Wicked Lite in it's sad current state... Serial is CC 1710 51, which doesn't seem to line up with any of the other serials I've read. Can anyone decipher?

I need a fork!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

benzwagon said:


> Hello. Here's my Wicked Lite in it's sad current state... Serial is CC 1710 51, which doesn't seem to line up with any of the other serials I've read. Can anyone decipher?


Pretty sure that means "Stamped in New York", so it's the Serotta number system. 1994/95. Because there's a 5 in it, I'll say 1995.


----------



## rohloffdude (Aug 4, 2008)

Cleaning up found a document tube full of gems. Back when I used to import Fats Downunder we had these hang in our dealers. My good partner put them in frames she knows how much I love Fats. Cheers Steve


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

mainlyfats said:


> Pretty sure that means "Stamped in New York", so it's the Serotta number system. 1994/95. Because there's a 5 in it, I'll say 1995.


Haven't see a serial number like that before, for the Serotta built frames the serial numbers started with letters: Cxxxx are Slim Chance road frames, CHxxx are Chris Chance road frames, I thought CCxxx would be for Chris Cross frames

From the Fatcogs registry, here's the SN from an 18" '93 Wicked Lite - 338W38 (338th frame built in 1993, 18") and a 21" '94 - 063W41 (63rd frame built 1994, 21") so a 1995 would look like these examples with a "5" as the second to last place.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

I was in Zion recently when a bike shop worker told me Fat Chance as a brand was coming back. Anyone hear anything about this? I 've heard similar rumors for years, but nothing ever materializes. I suspect this is another pipe dream, but also fear it could be some cheap manufacturer bought the rights and will churn out crap frames and slap Fat Chance on them.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1475918710/fat-chance-bicycles-yo-eddy-team-fat-chance-frame


Doug said:


> I was in Zion recently when a bike shop worker told me Fat Chance as a brand was coming back. Anyone hear anything about this? I 've heard similar rumors for years, but nothing ever materializes. I suspect this is another pipe dream, but also fear it could be some cheap manufacturer bought the rights and will churn out crap frames and slap Fat Chance on them.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

1984 Fat Chance


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

That looks great Nate....love the fork, and the color too.



Steve


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks man! 








Popped up a thread on RBUK as well with more pics.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

Love that early Reynolds fork.



yo-Nate-y said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> 1984 Fat Chance


Waaaannnnnnnnnttttttttt...


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Any thoughts on the new Fats?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Vlad said:


> Any thoughts on the new Fats?


I have not yet seen one, only pics...


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm pleased he's back, but I won't buy one. It's not my style of riding any more and it's too expensive to buy for nostalgia's sake. 

Oni


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

There is a thread about the new Fats already. Click here.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

*What year Yo is this?*









I picked this up yesterday for a pretty good price. It is dirty.... covered in dust and literally sawdust.... but overall great condition. Paint is in decent shape with the exception of a small ding in the seat tube down by the derailleur. Not pictured is the original straight blade fork that I got with it and the wheels.

Hoping folks can help me identify what year Yo this is? The guy I bought it from noted it was a '90 but some of the reading I did indicated that the only color that year for the Yo was the green, is that accurate? I also had read something that is totally speculative, that this purple was only available on the Team version. Nothing about the stickering (which is pretty bad) indicates that it is a Team, but obviously would be neat if it was.

It is currently built with mostly XC Pro.

Sorry for the crappy stand pic, I will get better ones once I get it apart, cleaned and started back to its former glory.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Candy wild cherry... it's not the team purple. Nice pick up/


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> Candy wild cherry... it's not the team purple.


Correct. And look at the serial number on the BB to get the year.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Perfecto, thanks fellas!! I wondered about it being the Wild Cherry too but most I had seen online was a lot brighter in color. Is the team purple that muted, almost sweet tart color purple? Lavendery almost?

And ya, pretty stoked with the pick up. Yesterday was good for that. Got this and also a MINT 91 MB2 that is too big for me but that I think my buddy was wanting for a gravel bike.....


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Also, can you tell me what cranks those are on it? Early Cook Brothers? The spider and general shape makes me think yes based on others I had seen but there is machining on the top and bottom of the arms that I had not seen before, hopefully that shows OK in the picture.

Is there something around that can point me to the procedure for pressing out the bearings on these? What are folks thoughts on the stock spindle and bearings versus going with a new Phil spindle and their bearings? Anyone seen the bearings available off ebay that have the original style C-Clips to them? Any real value of that clip other that to make sure the bearing is not pressed in too far?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Do Slims count? My current project...would love some advice on a blingy wheelset.








The stem








The Group


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

very cool.. record hubs on open pro rims.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

colker1 said:


> very cool.. record hubs on open pro rims.


+1 and built by the best wheel builder in your town. Best kind of bling there is on a vintage steel bike.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Steel29er said:


> Do Slims count? My current project...would love some advice on a blingy wheelset.
> The stem


Never seen anything like this... Leni Fried? Are you in Mass/New England?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

mainlyfats said:


> Never seen anything like this... Leni Fried? Are you in Mass/New England?


Cinelli Grammo


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

lewisfoto said:


> Cinelli Grammo


Wow... Totally missed that one when it came out and haven't seen one since. Thanks! https://www.bricklanebikes.co.uk/co...inelli-grammo-art-titanium-stem-colorato.jpeg


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Latest HOF addition


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Interesting colour and lust-worthy fork. Any details on that Fat? Who did it belong to?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Kinda picked a weird one, but glad a Fat is in there.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Kinda picked a weird one, but glad a Fat is in there.


It's a Team Comp with a box crown fork. Chris Chance actually chose it.

more pictures:

fiveandaquarter: Fat Chance Team Comp 1990


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

very nice pics.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I tease I tease.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Didn't Flites come out in 91. Come on man.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

TC serial number was pre 1990. That should get sorted out before the sign goes up, just sayin'.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Flites were out in 1990, September or so.

Trashed my Turbo at that time in a crash (from which my Attitude frame snapped in two on the next ride), so I remember it well.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Didn't Flites come out in 91. Come on man.


Geez, you guys take this vintage mtb thing way too seriously around here. haha! Ya, with Joe and Chris' incredible help we were able to get the exact build date on this one. It was July of '88. so we're gonna switch a couple parts.

I'm not a huge Fat Chance guy, but this is one of my favorite Fats ever.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Joe, in particular, is quite the era correct builder. There's just so many things to love about that guy. We should all name our children after him.  Except Rumpfy, who needs to convince his wife to name his kid Otis.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I've got a Turbo of that era if you need it. I would just buy a new one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Joe, in particular, is quite the era correct builder. There's just so many things to love about that guy. We should all name our children after him.  Except Rumpfy, who needs to convince his wife to name his kid Otis.


My kids have already been named (not Otis, but thats a good thought!) and I will not be having any more. It's already really irresponsible of me to have reproduced in the first place.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Earlier makes sense. It seems like the earlier Team Comps did not have the GP Wilson drop outs... Mine (03538TC) which I think is an '87 and one Bushpig had didn' t either.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

They made yellow Turbo's back then, just sayin.....


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Geez, you guys take this vintage mtb thing way too seriously around here. haha! Ya, with Joe and Chris' incredible help we were able to get the exact build date on this one. It was July of '88. so we're gonna switch a couple parts.
> 
> I'm not a huge Fat Chance guy, but this is one of my favorite Fats ever.


Switch out that Ringle collar clamp before it snaps from JSA (just sitting around).

Trust me, it will.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

He's baaaack. With a 2015 Fat Chance. Photo from Marin Museum of Bicycling Grand Opening.



Gratuitous Chris Chance, Steve Potts, Charlie Cunningham, with Halaburt photobomb and Jacquie Phelan turning her back on a camera for the first time in her life.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm floored at the number of people that are being down right nasty to him on his site and FB page.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jeff said:


> I'm floored at the number of people that are being down right nasty to him on his site and FB page.


Not being a FaceBrag user myself, or, spending much time visiting random sites (but caring about the brand none the less) why?

Seems like people getting crabby about Jello or something!

Just internet a hole-ism or what?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Just internet a hole-ism or what?


I know that there are lot of people who are passionate about the Fat brand (aka: their giddy youth) and were/are chafed that the net result of a "What do you want?" call resulted in a kind of bit-o-this-bit-o-that bike, but yeah...

A$$holes for the most part it would seem.

Facebook and blogs are marketing tools. They should (look at me! Another a$$hole with advice!), rein that sh!t in.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

jeff said:


> I'm floored at the number of people that are being down right nasty to him on his site and FB page.


Chris is one of the nicest people I have ever met. Anyone who is mean to him says more about their own self than about him.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

10 Th with edco

Philippe


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice Phillipe!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Swiss precision!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Needing some thoughts on the bottom bracket, bearings, and seat post for the Yo Eddy I picked up a while back. It was rode hard and put away wet, literally. I just spent an untold amount of time getting a stuck seatpost out of it and using evaporust to get the seat tube cleaned out of years of funk. Now that I have finally got all that done..... it is time to start getting it back into riding order.

I still have the original spindle and collars but am wondering if someone can point me to a better set of collars for the spindle. I have always found the single set screw collar set up to leave a lot to be desired. I thought I had seen someone who had found some collars of a two screw design and that looked like they would clamp a ton better. Guessing McMaster Carr has a bunch of options for something like that. Anyone have any part numbers/websites they can point me to?

Next thing I am needing to sort out is the bearings for the BB itself. Since I have the original spindle, was planning on running that. Does anyone know what is the best quality bearing to use with that spindle? I have seen the bearing part number around but just curious what folks have found as the nicest bearings. Does anyone know if Phil sells bearings to run with the old spindle or if they are only selling the 17mm ones to run with their spindle?

The final piece I am needing to sort out is the seat post. I am just not finding anything nice in 29.4. I would prefer to not shim it if I don't have to but will if I can't sort it out. Any thoughts on where to source a good post?

Thanks as always. Excited to get this back to a rider condition. I have the original fork back on it which is the first time, from what the previous owner told me, since about '93. Getting excited to take it for a ride.....


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

24pouces said:


> Some evolution for my little Fat with the 24" rear wheel :
> Cook's cranks with a Ross Stem with quite same dogbone design, and a so cool BOI forks, found in the Jeff's Firstflight shop&#8230;


These are the collars I am thinking of. Anyone know where to get them?


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

These are the bearing they are made by many Mfg'er.








The original aluminum collars always cracked, I just kept replacing them. The ones in the photos are to wide unless you get a wider BB spindle, which will screw up your chain line and q-factor on the cranks. The best way to go is with stainless steel collars if you could find them, I never did. Have some machined.

FYI, I am the original owner of a 1990 Yo Eddy which I rode till 3 years ago, and replaced it with a custom Ti Eriksen 659b.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I discovered these, and are happy with them. They look similar to what you have on that purple beauty!

Aluminum Extra Light double Split Shaft Collars 5 8"Bore 14mm 4 Pack w Hex Key | eBay


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

KDXdog said:


> I discovered these, and are happy with them. They look similar to what you have on that purple beauty!
> 
> Aluminum Extra LightÂ*double Split Shaft Collars 5 8"Bore 14mm 4 Pack w Hex Key | eBay


Those are a 1/2" wide the will be way to wide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Tell that to my bike&#8230;they worked for me.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

CL-10-A, 5/8" One-Piece Shaft Collar, Aluminum | Ruland

Thinking these might be the money based off some detail off of fat cogs..... And for $12 bucks worth a shot. I'll let folks know how they work out.

I must say, this is the only thing I don't like about fat chance. I had a white industries bb back in the day that was the same collar design and it lasted one ride before I got annoyed and threw it in a box..... Just too much force on a set of cranks when you are a fat guy to have a collar hold the spindle in place......


----------



## MTNBYKE (Jun 27, 2015)

I was offered a chance to buy a fat chance yo eddy kids bike. Were they ever produced 



Offered a kids fat chance yo eddy bike today. Not sure if it is legit though as I can't find any info on it. It comes with a coaster brake and not sure if it is 16" wheels. Are they trying to scam me by just stickering up a bike or do they exist? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

They didn’t make production kids bikes, but it’s possible it’s a one off made by a staff member…
Pictures would have to be seen!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are the collars Ive used in the past.

Action Tec

Always wondered if I could use the spindle with the shoulder as pictured - assuming the shoulder was inset enough to Loctite the outer race flush with the edge of the BB shell. Gotta contact them and ask as I have a Merlin project on which to try it.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Do Slim's count??


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes. Bonus points for that beautiful fork.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

And extra points for that ti stem!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Every once and a while I let her out and do what she does best


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

I wish I could say I still had this bike, apparently someone else decided they needed it more than I, and helped themselves to it. Can't say I blame him or her, it was a beauty. Custom ordered 1992 Fat Chance Team Comp. Big sigh...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool cable routing on that one.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

beautifull bike.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

screamingbunny said:


> Every once and a while I let her out and do what she does best


Epic 3DVsplosion there, love it!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

shamobius said:


> Big sigh...


Now that just sucks.

Bike thieves should be hung at dawn.....


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Now that just sucks.
> 
> Bike thieves should be hung at dawn.....


25 years later I can still remember exactly what it felt like to ride. Best hands-free riding balance ever. Nimble, slightly springy, just perfection...


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

I like Bright


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

That's the way to do it!
Gotta ride 'em, not just eye 'em.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Go Bunny! Dog is gaining on you!!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Little runtnugget was with me the whole race, 8.5 miles


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

At least you've stopped racing in sandals! Cute doggy. So happy to see you out there!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

CCMDoc said:


> Here are the collars Ive used in the past.
> 
> Action Tec
> 
> Always wondered if I could use the spindle with the shoulder as pictured - assuming the shoulder was inset enough to Loctite the outer race flush with the edge of the BB shell. Gotta contact them and ask as I have a Merlin project on which to try it.


Thank you for pointing me towards these too. Apologies for the delay in reply..... have not been on the computer really at all in the last 8 or 9 days..... I got super lucky and had a really close friend be one of the few to get 3 day Grateful Dead passes for the Fare the Well Chicago shows. He and his wife were awesome enough to give me one of them so I was able to go back and see the last shows at Soldier, same place I saw my first ones in the 90s. Been an amazing time to relive my hippie youth. 

I might pick up a set of these too and try them all out in comparison. I really want to love this Yo since it was a grail bike for me, having drooled on them all in the MTB magazines back in the day. I am actually kind of running out of grail bikes to buy. Still on the list remains a Phoenix, Whiskey Town Racer Mountain Goat, and a P-series Ritchey for the main ones. Definitely have been some others that have cropped up on here over the years that I never knew I "needed" though.  Never fails to amaze me some of the things you all have or want that I never even knew I needed to drool over.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

screamingbunny said:


> Every once and a while I let her out and do what she does best
> View attachment 1000445


All I can say is wow..... that is gorgeous in every way....


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

So check out these bad boys. I have been reading on here and Fat Cogs the numerous threads about replacement bearings and using substitutes for the originals etc. With a quick call to NTN though, I was able to get the original bearings for the Yo including the snap ring and still with the original orange seals. They are also a very nice Taiwanese bearing versus a China one as a lot of the other replacements were. I ordered them from Applied Bearings down the road from me in Everett, WA and they had them drop shipped to my house. NTN can set you up with a local supplier and just give them the part number and you will be good to go.

Do note that the bearing part number differs on the box slightly from what it shows on the bearing itself and seems to have gained a few letters over the years. If you give the part number off the box it will show right in NTN's system......


----------



## WickedFat91 (Jan 4, 2016)

*oopps i am new*

Gorgeous in every way!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Wicked Fat on the trail, Marshall Canyon SoCal.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

datmony said:


> So check out these bad boys. I have been reading on here and Fat Cogs the numerous threads about replacement bearings and using substitutes for the originals etc. With a quick call to NTN though, I was able to get the original bearings for the Yo including the snap ring and still with the original orange seals. They are also a very nice Taiwanese bearing versus a China one as a lot of the other replacements were. I ordered them from Applied Bearings down the road from me in Everett, WA and they had them drop shipped to my house. NTN can set you up with a local supplier and just give them the part number and you will be good to go.
> 
> Do note that the bearing part number differs on the box slightly from what it shows on the bearing itself and seems to have gained a few letters over the years. If you give the part number off the box it will show right in NTN's system......
> 
> ...


Huh! Interesting. Have you installed it yet?


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Yep, they fit perfectly. I checked them out with a digital caliper ahead of time too just for grins and they are exactly the same. I had to chuckle a little from all the threads I had read about how these were "discontinued, impossible to find, etc etc" when it literally took a 5 minute call to NTN to have the exact replacements. My only complaint with the Yo Eddy is still the fact that it has the spindle retained by collars (others may disagree but I have always felt it to be a stupid design as they invariably loosen at the worst time) but at least now it has fresh bearings.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Can anyone share a picture and any detail on manufacturer of what the seat collar would have been on a first year yo eddy? Trying to get the one I picked up back going and trying to keep it as true to original as possible with the exception of the saddle. It will be all XC Pro..... unfortunately no longer in grello as someone powdercoated it during its life, but at least it has the original fork and most of the components. I also was able to find a NOS TCO post for it which was pretty slick.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

datmony said:


> Can anyone share a picture and any detail on manufacturer of what the seat collar would have been on a first year yo eddy? Trying to get the one I picked up back going and trying to keep it as true to original as possible with the exception of the saddle. It will be all XC Pro..... unfortunately no longer in grello as someone powdercoated it during its life, but at least it has the original fork and most of the components. I also was able to find a NOS TCO post for it which was pretty slick.


Here's the original seat collar from my 1990 Yo Eddy with a Ringle' Quick release.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Can't post picture yet (I will) to prove it but I just saw a bunch of Chris Chance signed 29er frames at the paint shop. I guess he's building frames in the Bay Area. I always thought Fat Chance was a East Coast thing. These are replica paint jobs of some of his early classics. Incredible. Neon is back!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> Can't post picture yet (I will) to prove it but I just saw a bunch of Chris Chance signed 29er frames at the paint shop. I guess he's building frames in the Bay Area. I always thought Fat Chance was a East Coast thing. These are replica paint jobs of some of his early classics. Incredible. Neon is back!


Rancho Cordova area?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> Can't post picture yet (I will) to prove it but I just saw a bunch of Chris Chance signed 29er frames at the paint shop. I guess he's building frames in the Bay Area. I always thought Fat Chance was a East Coast thing. These are replica paint jobs of some of his early classics. Incredible. Neon is back!


They are being built by Ventana. Chris is very much involved though.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

mainlyfats said:


> They are being built by Ventana. Chris is very much involved though.


Somehow I missed this and I think its awesome they are being built by Ventana. They build great bikes with attention to detail and can handle volume (to an extent, like Fat City back in the day)....seems a proper fit.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I think these are going to be shown at the NAHMB? In Sacramento this weekend.

The ruby red one was like a gemstone. Green blue fades side to side and front to back. A patchwork frame every tube a different color

Incredible paint.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I just missed seeing the Ritchey bikes. He did some commando reproductions. Turns out he painted my Ritchey


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Rancho Cordova area?


The painting is being done in San Lorenzo.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Just curious, how much will these frames sell for?


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

$1700


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> The painting is being done in San Lorenzo.


D+D? That guy is super nice and does gorgeous work. He repainted the rear triangle on my Bianchi and did a perfect match on the color.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Retro Dude said:


> $1700


I wonder what that Spumoni paint upcharge was...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

$1700 these days is on the cheap side of custom frame.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Not really a custom frame though.



colker1 said:


> $1700 these days is on the cheap side of custom frame.


----------



## Sebreedlove (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a 90's Team Fat Chance that I want to sell. Is there a way to determine what year it was produced by the serial number? 
Bike was produced for one of there pro riders and is well equipped with custome paint, wheel smith rims, ringle hubs, seat post, two tone paint, syncros cranks and it great shape. Any thoughts oh value, besides random eBay listings?


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Shoot me some pics and a serial number. I'll be able to identify the bike. You can PM me or email me at [email protected]

I also know a number of guys who might give you good money for it. Just based on the description, I'm assuming it's in the $1200-$1500 range if it's got all the right features.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Better yet, post a picture, we'd all be interested and there is a lot of knowledge here.


----------



## Sebreedlove (Jul 28, 2016)

*Here is the bike*

Better yet, post a picture, we'd all be interested and there is a lot of knowledge here


----------



## Sebreedlove (Jul 28, 2016)

Not sure why they posted upside down. Trying to figure out year and rough estimate of value.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Paint> bonus points. Syncros crankset> bonus points Lack of steel yo eddy fork> serious loss of points.
The original yo eddy fork almost makes for half the value on those bikes.


----------



## Sebreedlove (Jul 28, 2016)

*This was pro test model.*



colker1 said:


> Paint> bonus points. Syncros crankset> bonus points Lack of steel yo eddy fork> serious loss of points.
> The original yo eddy fork almost makes for half the value on those bikes.


The only that have changed are bars, shifters (was grip shift) and stem from a ringle as they had a reputation to brake and take your teeth with them. Other than that this is all original build.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

The color of that bike is Harlequin Aquafade. It's a very rare and desirable color. Colker1 is right. The lack of the optional Fat Chance Big One Inch rigid fork really hurts the value. On the other hand, color matched suspension forks are also a bit rare. 

Because that bike is all over the place with desirable features (paint, New York built frame, color matched fork, Syncros cranks) and undesirable features (no rigid fork, build kit not all original or of uniform quality, smaller size), it's going to take a very specific buyer to give you good money for it. If you can hold out for that buyer, you might get $1200-$1300. If you want it gone in a reasonable amount of time, I think $900-$1000 might be a better asking price.

Also, still curious on serial number. That would help in identifying the year it was built.


----------



## Sebreedlove (Jul 28, 2016)

*Thank you all for the feed back.*



LeeDumler said:


> The color of that bike is Harlequin Aquafade. It's a very rare and desirable color. Colker1 is right. The lack of the optional Fat Chance Big One Inch rigid fork really hurts the value. On the other hand, color matched suspension forks are also a bit rare.
> 
> Because that bike is all over the place with desirable features (paint, New York built frame, color matched fork, Syncros cranks) and undesirable features (no rigid fork, build kit not all original or of uniform quality, smaller size), it's going to take a very specific buyer to give you good money for it. If you can hold out for that buyer, you might get $1200-$1300. If you want it gone in a reasonable amount of time, I think $900-$1000 might be a better asking price.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, let me have it:


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

LeeDumler said:


> The color of that bike is Harlequin Aquafade. It's a very rare and desirable color. Colker1 is right. The lack of the optional Fat Chance Big One Inch rigid fork really hurts the value. On the other hand, color matched suspension forks are also a bit rare.
> 
> Because that bike is all over the place with desirable features (paint, *New York built frame*, color matched fork, Syncros cranks) and undesirable features (no rigid fork, build kit not all original or of uniform quality, smaller size), it's going to take a very specific buyer to give you good money for it. If you can hold out for that buyer, you might get $1200-$1300. If you want it gone in a reasonable amount of time, I think $900-$1000 might be a better asking price.
> 
> Also, still curious on serial number. That would help in identifying the year it was built.


I was under the impression that NY built frames were less desirable than the Massachusetts ones?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

That fork ... do you like the ride ? It's low and has more rake than the Yo Eddy fork that was an option for the frame. The other option would be 63mm susp. A bike that big would have a 135mm stem but then you have a WIDE hbar there so .. Anyway, it's a rider and that's the best build imo.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

apat13 said:


> I was under the impression that NY built frames were less desirable than the Massachusetts ones?


If you're strictly a collector, then an early first year Yo with a Z serial number might be pretty valuable compared to most. In the grand scheme of hand built bikes, however, Fat City cranked out tons of product, and most people who buy them do so with the intent to ride them, not hold onto them for collector value. The New York bikes ride better and are lighter. Chris Chance himself acknowledges that they're better bikes.

If you're looking at Fats all the way back to the beginning, the most valuable bikes are going to be Massachusetts bikes, but when looking at just the Yo Eddy, the newer it is, the more valuable it is, for the most part.


----------



## dwheelie (Jun 30, 2016)

*getting there*

early 85 (have original seat, just saving wear and tear)


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

colker1 said:


> That fork ... do you like the ride ? It's low and has more rake than the Yo Eddy fork that was an option for the frame. The other option would be 63mm susp. A bike that big would have a 135mm stem but then you have a WIDE hbar there so .. Anyway, it's a rider and that's the best build imo.


(the threaded layout is messing me up...I see my post was a reply to a sub-thread)

I bought the frame with no fork (sigh....). I replaced the headset with a King Threadless and my local shop sold me a Cannondale Pepperoni fork for $10. It rides good, but I do notice the rake. I used to have a Marzhocchi Atom Bomb on it. Those had around 63mm of travel and the removable steerer tube. Now I have a 1 1/8" on the fork so can't use it on this bike. I also like keeping this one rigid, the way it was intended.

Are there any 1" threadless forks you'd recommend? I would like to get closer to original geometry, but would not mind a bit slacker of a head angle.

The bar in the photo is 747mm. I adjusted the grips in and found 720mm is about perfect for me and with a short stem. I switched the bars for my FS bike's Race Face which are narrower and have more rise. The 110mm stem and narrow XC bars don't work for my anymore. Too stretched out (I'm 6'4" but all leg so this is probably too big for me). So the shorter stem fits me better and the wider bars feel better.

Anyone add disks to this frame? I'd love to, my current XT disk on my FS bike are soooo much nicer and easy to set up. The Magura were great in their day, but oi vey...adjusting them.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

LeeDumler said:


> The New York bikes ride better and are lighter. Chris Chance himself acknowledges that they're better bikes.


Hmmmm&#8230;.news to me. I think the ti bikes were pretty different, there may be an argument there, but I'm not sure about a Boston yo vs a NY yo.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

For clamping the top tube I will. 


Doug said:


> OK, let me have it:


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

jeff said:


> For clamping the top tube I will.


It was resting on the clamp and closed just enough to keep it from wobbling. I promise I clamp the seatpost when I'm wrenching!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a bike resting in the stand in the garage right now. 


Doug said:


> It was resting on the clamp and closed just enough to keep it from wobbling. I promise I clamp the seatpost when I'm wrenching!


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

KDXdog said:


> Hmmmm&#8230;.news to me. I think the ti bikes were pretty different, there may be an argument there, but I'm not sure about a Boston yo vs a NY yo.


That's what I had always thought. Serotta bikes are nice but they are Serotta, Fats...as opposed to Fat Fats....I mean...you know what I mean...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

apat13 said:


> That's what I had always thought. Serotta bikes are nice but they are Serotta, Fats...as opposed to Fat Fats....I mean...you know what I mean...


They could be better as in less rust for example. I believe they are Fat Chances since it's the same design and same head(pun intended) behind the product but i also believe Chance would say he moved on to make a better bike not a worse one. Why would it ride any better when it's the same geometry and same tubes? Ime the sommerville decal lends more value on transactions.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

colker1 said:


> They could be better as in less rust for example. I believe they are Fat Chances since it's the same design and same head(pun intended) behind the product but i also believe Chance would say he moved on to make a better bike not a worse one. Why would it ride any better when it's the same geometry and same tubes? Ime the sommerville decal lends more value on transactions.


I checked in with my two friends who are close with Chris and have owned over 100 Fats between them, just to make sure I'm not getting my Fat history muddled up. Here's how they explained it.

The Yo came in three, arguably four, generations over the decade they were sold. The first was the Mass bikes. They used one tube set, with the only real revision being the switch to suspension corrected geometry. In 94, they started the move to NY and frames were being built in both factories. In 95, they became entirely NY built bikes. Chris was the only employee to carry over. Chris Iglehart may have gone too, but I'm not positive. Chris Chance still ran the QC. The second generation of Yos used lighter tubes, as well as different dropouts and gussets. The third generation used a third, even lighter tube set, had a 1-1/8" head tube and eventually had slightly different suspension correction. At this point, the BOI rigid fork became a very rare option, and is worth about twice what the first generation forks are worth.

Five years ago, collectors definitely valued the early bikes more than the NY bikes. Nowadays, NY bikes go for easily as much, but as a whole, they all fluctuate. I still hear from most people who have owned both that the NY bikes ride better.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

For what it's worth, I've owned gen 1 (90), gen 2 (93), and a gen 4 (98) Yos, and each frame was much nicer as the years went on. Especially the 98, that was a fantastic frame. The 90 was very rough.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LeeDumler said:


> I checked in with my two friends who are close with Chris and have owned over 100 Fats between them, just to make sure I'm not getting my Fat history muddled up. Here's how they explained it.
> 
> The Yo came in three, arguably four, generations over the decade they were sold. The first was the Mass bikes. They used one tube set, with the only real revision being the switch to suspension corrected geometry. In 94, they started the move to NY and frames were being built in both factories. In 95, they became entirely NY built bikes. Chris was the only employee to carry over. Chris Iglehart may have gone too, but I'm not positive. Chris Chance still ran the QC. The second generation of Yos used lighter tubes, as well as different dropouts and gussets. The third generation used a third, even lighter tube set, had a 1-1/8" head tube and eventually had slightly different suspension correction. At this point, the BOI rigid fork became a very rare option, and is worth about twice what the first generation forks are worth.
> 
> Five years ago, collectors definitely valued the early bikes more than the NY bikes. Nowadays, NY bikes go for easily as much, but as a whole, they all fluctuate. I still hear from most people who have owned both that the NY bikes ride better.


Cool.. i will look for a NY one if i decide to build a YO.


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Someone is about to learn a lesson about outing.


What does that mean? I new around this forum? Am I making a mistake?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bp101 said:


> What does that mean? I new around this forum? Am I making a mistake?


Not a big deal but if you read the stickies, it's not kosher to out auctions and ads on CL. That's okay for new people since it's just weird forum traits. You should have seen my initiation. This thread is to celebrate fat chances by owners and people who really love them and to discuss the bikes in general, not really a place for asking what things are worth so I've deleted the posts.

However, pick up the bike, clean it up, take a picture of it and post it up here after you get it. We love fat chances.

Yes, get it, it's worth it.


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool and sorry for the wrong kind of post. I get it now. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bp101 said:


> What does that mean? I new around this forum? Am I making a mistake?


What GOB said...but also if you post up a bike you're interested in, especially if it's a good bike for really cheap, other people will instantly swoop on it and you'll be left with your dick in your hand. Ask the question, but don't show people where it is.


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> What GOB said...but also if you post up a bike you're interested in, especially if it's a good bike for really cheap, other people will instantly swoop on it and you'll be left with your dick in your hand. Ask the question, but don't show people where it is.


Yeah - that was lame. I am way too naive. Wont be making that mistake again.

I bought the frame this morning - is it kosher to post some pics along with some questions regarding the restoration process?


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

*It's mine now*









Ok, I own this frame. Now to start my research/restore.

Any and all tips are appreciated.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Very cool, you've got a 1988 Wicked, the 1046th built that year.


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Retro Dude said:


> Very cool, you've got a 1988 Wicked, the 1046th built that year.


Thank you. That's what I was wanting to know.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bp101 said:


> Yeah - that was lame. I am way too naive. Wont be making that mistake again.
> 
> I bought the frame this morning - is it kosher to post some pics along with some questions regarding the restoration process?


totally! congrats! feel free to start a new thread too if you want to keep it all together.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bp101 said:


> I bought the frame this morning - is it kosher to post some pics along with some questions regarding the restoration process?


Definitely. Congrats on the pick up!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> you'll be left with your dick in your hand


You shouldn't draw conclusions about others based on yourself, E...


----------



## dr.dirt (May 4, 2004)

I am beside myself. As both a Mavic and Fat chance and a retro fan this bike is the absolute boobies. Bravo sir.


----------



## dr.dirt (May 4, 2004)

*Yo 27.5+*

It is probably sacrilegious to post this here. I know this is vintage territory and am likely to be tarred and feathered for bringing this to the table. But I'm confident that there is a lot of historical expertise that is hard to find elsewhere. Report is that CC is putting a 27.5+ Yo Eddy out sometime next year. I'm getting one, they know it, I know it, wife knows it. My $0.02 is that the 27.5+ is a quantum leap for the rocky, rooty, twitchy riding characteristic of NE. It also makes total sense to have it with rigid fork. And we know a Yo without a FC fork is slightly sad. 
What I particularly love about this is it is the opportunity to fuse the old and new. Getting to recapture the feel of a predictable point and shoot rigid and with all the great new things like disc brakes, 1x11 drivetrain, etc...with a fat arse tire gobbling up baby heads etc...
Question is what are the modern incarnations of the parts that were characteristic of the period. For example Pauls makes some cool mechanical disc brakes. I'd like it to be stuff made by American dudes (Dudettes), not corporations. And no carbon. Alternative is just throw XT all over it and call it a much less expensive day.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

In a similar vein, what's the verdict about the new Yos? Reviews online seem few and far between...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah,everyone that has said they own oen seem to love them...but well yeah reviews seem non existent.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

I've been dropping not-so-subtle hints to Chris for a few months now that I'll pull the trigger on one of his new bikes if I can get one in non-suspension corrected, rigid, 650B+. He said it'll happen, just not sure exactly how soon.

As for the ride of the new Yo, I've only gotten to experience it for about 5 minutes. Chris and I swapped bikes on a ride (he was on the 29" version) but after the first section of trail on each other'S bikes, he rolled up with a pinch flat on my Team Comp. I patched it up and we switched back.

I'm going to borrow the 650B version at some point, as that's the wheel size that interests me more. I'll give a ride report when I can.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Just a starter list. Phil Wood. Chris King. Paul Components. Thompson. Hadley. White Industries. You can have custom stems, bars and forks made by a multitude of US builders.


dr.dirt said:


> It is probably sacrilegious to post this here. I know this is vintage territory and am likely to be tarred and feathered for bringing this to the table. But I'm confident that there is a lot of historical expertise that is hard to find elsewhere. Report is that CC is putting a 27.5+ Yo Eddy out sometime next year. I'm getting one, they know it, I know it, wife knows it. My $0.02 is that the 27.5+ is a quantum leap for the rocky, rooty, twitchy riding characteristic of NE. It also makes total sense to have it with rigid fork. And we know a Yo without a FC fork is slightly sad.
> What I particularly love about this is it is the opportunity to fuse the old and new. Getting to recapture the feel of a predictable point and shoot rigid and with all the great new things like disc brakes, 1x11 drivetrain, etc...with a fat arse tire gobbling up baby heads etc...
> Question is what are the modern incarnations of the parts that were characteristic of the period. For example Pauls makes some cool mechanical disc brakes. I'd like it to be stuff made by American dudes (Dudettes), not corporations. And no carbon. Alternative is just throw XT all over it and call it a much less expensive day.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

B+ is just dumb. 

There, I said it. The industry can revoke my bike shop owner card now. 

It's just a heavier version of the 29er diameter. I see little added value in that, other than it allows all the remaining 29er haters who grudgingly bought a silly 650B cause the industry told them to, to finally admit that the rollover of a larger diameter is truly a good thing. 

Now 29+? That's worth getting excited about. Why? Because it takes what 29ers started, and adds to it. Been riding that almost exclusively for the better part of 3 years, and it'll be pried from my cold dead fingers. 

There, I got to be retro grouchy and futuristic all in the same post.

Happy Thanksgiving all, regardless of which wheel size you roll!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> B+ is just dumb.
> 
> There, I said it. The industry can revoke my bike shop owner card now.
> 
> ...


Ah! Controversy! I come to the internet for this.. the harsher the better. 
Otoh the few rounds around the block on a 29er made it feel like i was riding a tractor. I love my 700c wheels ... on my road bike. And i like riding it all over (way before gravel became a sales pitch or gender on the shop floor). BUT... when it comes to accelerate fast the 26in wheels win. They don't keep the speed as the 700 wheels so i chose 26 for anything that has abrupt technical climbing and 700 for long distance over low to medium grade elevation terrain.
Everything else that's claimed as superior this and that like traction, velcro like adherence to ground etc.. is about rider skill. And fun factor. I just can't be convinced that heavy mass tires can be fun.

PS: The insanity becomes entertaining when the same people who ditched the "junior 26in wheels" start buying 650B wheels over 700c for road riding.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> ...who grudgingly bought a silly 650B cause the industry told them to, to finally admit that the rollover of a larger diameter is truly a good thing...Now 29+?... Because it takes what 29ers started...


Ok, I'll bite because what a moderator needs is a flame war on a holiday.

I have a custom frame. The industry told me nothing and sold me nothing unless a single frame builder is "the industry". Yes, a little bit grudgingly bought a 650B but the choice was between a 26" & 27.5", no way was it going to be 29". They ride like (as Colker said) tractors for our type of riding (very tight, winding trails, where the constant acceleration out of corners is harder on a 29"). My personal description of 29 is "ponderous". If given the choice of 26 or 29, 26 it would be.

Now here is the vintage hook, 29'ers didn't start it. There were 650B MTB's long, long before there were 29's. Think Ritchey. No, they didn't catch on, that's not the point, but 29'ers didn't start the larger wheel thing.

Friend of mine has been in the bike industry for 35 years said in response to me not really getting the plus size fad, "That's because you know how to ride and don't need it." Ok...flame away.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

It's all about fun in the woods, for me at least.

The larger the wheel/tire combo, the greater the fun, for me.

I don't race, so could give a rats behind about ultimate acceleration. Why aren't MTB racers on BMX bikes if smaller is faster off the line? Oh right, because larger diameter wheels have benefits on the trail, hmmm.....

Sure, weight comes into play, which is why, if going +, at least get something out of it besides the same diameter you can have, for less weight.

The B-Fat thing falls into the same category of "why"? Still smaller than 29+, yet heavier. Bring on 29-Fat if you need/want larger than 26-Fat.

I ride tight twisty east coast singletrack, on 29+, manage to keep up comfortably, and not hit trees, crazy, I know.

If it helps to frame my mindset, I'm watching the 36er movement with interest. It may suck, I've never tried one...

I know a few MTB pioneers played with 650B a long time ago, and I respect that, they saw the value in larger diameter, but the market wasn't ready.

Bear in mind, 650B is a post WW2 French size with a very specific purpose in it's creation. That was just before MTB was a twinkle in CK and friends, eyes.....

Bring on bigger, stop trying to sell me halfsies so you can later bring on bigger and sell more stuff all over again.

God I hate the consumeristic marketing BS juggernaut the industry has turned itself into.

Really, I'm in a good mood, I just am crabby about 29+ getting the shaft when it, realistically, started the + movement. 

Here, have a little pre, cooked bird reading.

The Big Wheel Mountain Bike Story | Dirt Rag

The industry thinkers as a whole, saw the larger wheel benefits, a long time ago, not that the point wasn't already made, just a good article if you're bored, or sick of crazy family members and need a place to hide.

Hey look, I'm turning the VRC into the 29er board of 8 years ago!


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> It's all about fun in the woods, for me at least.
> 
> The larger the wheel/tire combo, the greater the fun, for me.
> 
> ...


Have you ridden a B+? I was skeptical until I got some trail time, and now it is my primary ride. No discernible difference in handling between B+ and a standard 27.5 (or 26 for that matter), and hugely better than the schoolbus handling of 29ers. The extra traction of a 3" tire at 16 PSI makes for a better technical climber and just destroys slow speed techy stuff (loose CT rocks, roots, etc...where there is no dirt to speak of, just debris). Also incredibly smooth...eliminates all the little stuff from small roots and rocks. My 2.8" tires weigh the same as a 29x2.3 with the same casing, so there is no "big heavy tire" disadvantage. Again, as someone who was skeptical color me impressed. I think the future of MTB lies with 27.5+.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

apat13 said:


> Have you ridden a B+? I was skeptical until I got some trail time, and now it is my primary ride. No discernible difference in handling between B+ and a standard 27.5 (or 26 for that matter), and hugely better than the schoolbus handling of 29ers. The extra traction of a 3" tire at 16 PSI makes for a better technical climber and just destroys slow speed techy stuff (loose CT rocks, roots, etc...where there is no dirt to speak of, just debris). Also incredibly smooth...eliminates all the little stuff from small roots and rocks. My 2.8" tires weigh the same as a 29x2.3 with the same casing, so there is no "big heavy tire" disadvantage. Again, as someone who was skeptical color me impressed. I think the future of MTB lies with 27.5+.


If i fit a 3.0 tire on my 26in i am about to have a close experience. So, the future seems to be where it was in 1993. When the mtb industry decided to kill the 26in wheel i had enough of the bandwagon and decided i would ride road and cross bikes.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

apat13 said:


> hugely better than the schoolbus handling of 29ers.


I have, yep, no thanks.

When I went from 26, to 29, I liked what I felt.

When I went from 29, to 29+, I felt as though I'd gotten that whole 29er *improvement* all over again. Why on earth would I be seeking to reduce that quality?

I've never experienced what I quoted above. Not on my first 29er, or any other in between. Ditto for +.

Perhaps it's how or where I ride? I don't race, ever. I ride as hard and fast as I'm capable of most times, and generally keep up with any wheel size, rigid, SS, FS riders I'm with. I don't feel in any way handicapped, in fact my face often aches from grinning so much, and others often comment on how smooth my riding is when I'm on that bike.

I guess either I'm weird, or the industry is benefitting from way too many riders with way too much money, and is figuring creative ways to milk that cow a little longer. Few years from now? OMG, how did we miss the whole 29+ thing 4 years ago????

:skep:


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> I have, yep, no thanks.
> 
> When I went from 26, to 29, I liked what I felt.
> 
> ...


I am thinking I might be the weird one. I have never ridden a 29er that I enjoyed, and I have ridden a crap ton of them in different geos/travels/weights/etc... They all feel sluggish and unflickable to me. The best one I rode was the Cannondale Trigger, felt the most "flickable", but I still preferred my 26" Knolly Endorphin to it any day of the week (also preferr my Phoenix with a 2.5" travel fork to any 29er I have tried). I have tried a few 29+ and it is everything I dislike about 29ers amplified. Slow handling, slow spin up, sluggish and unresponsive in tight, twisty, technical terrain (aka, all the stuff around me). I could see the appeal on smooth flowy singletrack, but if it is smooth and flowy I might as well just rip the cross bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> I have, yep, no thanks.
> 
> When I went from 26, to 29, I liked what I felt.
> 
> ...


what happened to the 29+ Trek, the one w/ elevated stays? That was the best mtb ever from them. I know.. talking about a Trek on a Fat Chance thread. Why not?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Apat, that's pretty much how I feel about things. Most people 'round these parts have 29" and their welcome to their choices but I'll stick w/27.5 (and a number of others around here do that too). I've been places where the trails are much more wide open and not quite so twisty, a 29'er might be the optimum choice there.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

As much as I love to hate Trek, they are about the only ones other than Surly, carrying to torch for 29+. I don't sell or follow the brand, so as far as I know, they may have killed that bike faster than they killed Fisher, Klein, Lemond and Bontrager, no idea. 

I wonder how much of it is in the word "tried" vs rode for a month. 

I found it to be like any other tool. If I ride a bike once or twice, for half an hour, I spend the whole time going "this isn't the same, that's different, this doesn't work like that" etc. 

Not in a bad way, it's just how our brains tend to work, we note the differences more readily than the similarities. Any new parent in a hospital can attest, all babies look pretty damn similar, so look for that little wrinkle in the forehead, whatever! 

Once you calm that part of your brain down though, you start to go, "oh, so if I do this, that works better, if I don't do that, this now does what I want" etc. 

Do larger wheels handle the same as smaller ones? Nope. Do each have tangible things that make them do something well? Sure. 

Have I figured out how to get big hoops and sneakers to rip tight single track, by consistently riding them in said single track? Yep.

All that said, hey, whatever blows your hair back.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> As much as I love to hate Trek, they are about the only ones other than Surly, carrying to torch for 29+. I don't sell or follow the brand, so as far as I know, they may have killed that bike faster than they killed Fisher, Klein, Lemond and Bontrager, no idea.
> 
> I wonder how much of it is in the word "tried" vs rode for a month.
> 
> ...


 A pair of high end 29er wheels will make a huge difference. It will be light and stiff. Cheap 26in wheels are snappy... cheap 29 wheels will be flexy and heavy. Geometry on a 26in bike is easy simple.. on a 29er, your foot will hit the front wheel, there is no stand over.. wheelbase is too long. I remember somewhere in time when the argument pro 29er was "you have to try it w/ good wheels and the right frame". I didn't see the point of Enve wheels... and i still don't see it. 2k wheels. 5k suspension frames. No thank you. A lifetime frame is something else... One of the reasons i found love for road riding is i can ride a 70s race bike and get my wheels and brakes and headsets. The obsolescence around MTBs is wrong and it will kill it. Killing the wheels or replacing them w/ 650B which is much ado about nothing shows how disposable and inconsequential mtb became or trully was since the beginning. Maybe roadies were right.. Sure, why not have another wheel if works better ... but the whole mtb technology kills forks, brakes, rear suspension, wheels in a 5yr span. That's not how i see cycling. All road bicycles make sense. They came to do what the first MTBs were about to do: everyday, everywhere bicycles to go places. You can do it w/ any wheel you want if you tweak the geometry of the frame.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't disagree at all colker....

The race of technology has gotten WAY out of hand. What used to be a 5 year cycle of R+D, that was split, every 3rd year road, then MTB on the other, has turned into all new, every year, both types, as well as an ever broadening splitting of hairs, to the benefit of the manufacturers.

Why just get a cross bike, when you plainly can't ride gravel roads on it, and therefore *need* a gravel grinder as well?

Or try to find a threaded bottom bracket road bike anymore. Tech is pushing them in dumb directions too. 

Oy. 

You don't need Enve wheels to get a good handling, quick off the line 29er, just FYI. Spend 5 bills, and I can make it feel plenty quick. 

I don't ride much road any more. Too many of the usual suspect complaints, texters, make up appliers, too many close friends and customers getting nearly killed, etc. 

Besides, I usually ride at night, so roads are even less safe. 

MTB uses stuff up. As such, used properly, they will go away eventually. I don't mind that, it just means I used it up. But making it impossible to get wheels, headset, or BB for a custom frame I bought a few years ago? That sh*t drives me to drink.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> I don't disagree at all colker....
> 
> The race of technology has gotten WAY out of hand. What used to be a 5 year cycle of R+D, that was split, every 3rd year road, then MTB on the other, has turned into all new, every year, both types, as well as an ever broadening splitting of hairs, to the benefit of the manufacturers.
> 
> ...


It's as if the cycling industry does not take cycling seriously. They treat it like a video game. I can see how a car based society attacks bicycles , one of the few good things in this world, perfect in it's own terms.. I can see how the bicycle goes against the car society values. Now when the cycling industry tries to kill the bond between a cyclist and his machine by making the parts obsolete, then it's helpless.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

To both Colker and Mendon--I really don't understand the idea that the industry has made your bikes/parts obsolete. Just because there is not a lot of R+D going into 26" tires right now doesn't mean there aren't a ton of awesome 26" tire choices. Name one BB standard from the last 20 years that you cant get parts for? (Hell, even the old Fat and Merlin pressfit proprietary bearings are still easily attainable). Just because there is new stuff coming out at a very quick pace, does that make your bike any less fun for YOU to ride? It seems to me that most of the complaining about new wheel sizes, new BB's, new hub spacing...etc....is just people getting butthurt because the industry isn't telling them that their expensive bike is the best any more. Is your 5 year old "obsolete" bike any less fun to ride just because someone else can have bigger more fatter tires? Why even bother with a vintage forum if all of the stuff is so obsolete it is practically unrideable? 

The way I see it, more choice is more better. How awesome is it that we can have a discussion about the merits of not just competing wheel sizes, but competing tire volumes and widths. In the 90's we had one wheel size, about 1/2" of variance between the biggest and smallest tires, and used road rim profiles to build sketchy and flexy wheels--we couldn't even have these discussions because we didn't have any choice. Now we have dope carbon rims and miracle carbon frames and White industries and Chris King are still making hubs the way they have since the 90's (and you can get ANY conceivable hub spacing from either one!!!). We should be celebrating an era in MTB that lets us fine tune the most minute details of our bikes instead of being forced into the one thing available. Bikes are better than they ever have been, lighter, stronger, faster, and with a perfect size and setup for any rider. How is this bad?

It all comes back to people being pissed that they no longer have the latest and greatest just because someone wanted to experiment with adding a half inch of width to a tire or widening hub flange spacing to build stronger wheels. Hell, remember way back when WTB introduced 140mm rear spacing on the Phoenix to build a stronger wheel that could accommodate an 8 speed cassette? Why aren't you guys all up in arms about that? Instead it is celebrated as one of the awesome innovations and idiosyncrasies we all love about WTB. When Charlie Cunningham was hand building brakes/seatposts/etc....he wasn't slammed for making proprietary parts that out preform everything else available and make other parts obsolete, he was celebrated for his innovation. I really don't understand everyone *****ing about the industry progressing now when so much of why we are here in this forum, why we love and collect all these silly old bikes, is because of all the crazy new and unique stuff so many of these builders did. Stuff that bucked the norm, stuff that created new standards, stuff that was awesome and gave people more choice.

It all comes back to whether or not new innovation makes your bike any less fun. It doesn't. Your bike is still awesome even if it doesn't look like the one on the cover of Mountain Bike Action. Old bikes are still awesome. New bikes are awesome. Pretty much everything we have going here is awesome (except Kleins and Pro-Flexes, and Trek/Fisher URT's, those things ride like crap). More choice is awesome, big tires are awesome, skinny tires a little less awesome. People texting and driving suck. But that's about it--the current state of choice in bikes is flipping awesome.

/Rant Over


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Apat13... perspective is all about where you are in case where you shop. I was stranded 4 yrs ago in Mexico trying to find a reasonably light 26in for a rim brake bike. It's harder and harder to find lightweight xc 26in rims in bike shops. Sometimes you can't buy on line. Even if I could...lightweight xc now is 650B. 26in wheels these days mean either heavy DH stuff or cheap walmart. It's not an ego thing... i don't care really. It's about buying what i need and finding a degraded offer just because a new format which is basically the same in function but different in specs was adopted. What's the difference between 650B and a 2.3 lightweight 26in tire when you are out there, on the trails? Tire thread and volume are way more important than the infinitesimal difference between those formats.
You don't rotate BB and cranks as much as rims and tires but still.. octalinks? good luck. Square taper? good luck.
If the industry really wanted to sell a superior tire they would be offering tubulars.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

.....


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

" Spank, Stans, Velocity, etc...all make excellent, lightweight, 26" rims"... yeah only one of those makes non disc rims.

Maybe it's a magic ever supply of everything you ever wanted in your area, but the rest of the world... it's not that stuff is impossible to get, but compared to even last year stuff is getting harder and harder, give it few years and things may be grim.
Contacted local distrubuters, 26in v brake rims, nup, nup, nup, mavic guys sill had 719's buy em while we sill have stock.
Yep intenet still has stuff, but the usual places to Australia, CRCand wiggle... not much, sun rhino's is about it...from the US, lots available, but it's more for the post than for the rims, Germany about the same.
Luckiy I got what I wanted from Merlin, complete custom wheels for less than a decent set of rims here, so I bought them before they disappeared.
Same with forks, non tapered forks, getting real rare, v brake as well, even worse... not that they don't exist... but like with rims, the stuff that is more available is at the cheap crappier end of the market.

I'm not against new technlogy, i've got discs and 650b an di2 over various bikes, but when it comes to things like rims, running someone elses crusty old used gear doesn't really excite me, so keeping old bikes running is getting harder every year.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mik_git said:


> " Spank, Stans, Velocity, etc...all make excellent, lightweight, 26" rims"... yeah only one of those makes non disc rims.
> 
> Maybe it's a magic ever supply of everything you ever wanted in your area, but the rest of the world... it's not that stuff is impossible to get, but compared to even last year stuff is getting harder and harder, give it few years and things may be grim.
> Contacted local distrubuters, 26in v brake rims, nup, nup, nup, mavic guys sill had 719's buy em while we sill have stock.
> ...


Not to mention that a 90s rigid 26in w/ the right tires (compass) makes an awesome long distance gravel bike or an awesome tourer or an awesome commuter. Why condemm millions of bikes to garbage just because there is a new buzz word: 650B?
That's zero responsability and dumb engineering. HOw come 650B plus is so awesome but a 26in wheel w/ 2.5 tires svck? How come 650B + has a magic roll over , velcro like traction but a 26in wheel/2.5 tire combo "has no momentum"? What a load of BS disguised as techno.


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

page 24 I posted a couple pictures of my 1989 Fat Chance Team Comp, stolen 26 years ago.









Well, amazingly, I found it...









And its being shipped back to me right now!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

shamobius said:


> page 24 I posted a couple pictures of my 1989 Fat Chance Team Comp, stolen 26 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 1124405
> 
> ...


Man... this needs a tv series episode. It could get very emotional. Emmys!


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

There are a couple other threads on it already elsewhere. I will do a restoration tale here when the time comes.

I made first contact with the long lost frame here:

Team Comp? - FatCogs Community Discussion Forums

and the full story is unfolding here:

Dream Bike Stolen - Found 26 Years Later? Fat Chance (TC)!!! | Retrobike


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Amazing story. Blown away actually. By the way, I think you took great photos back then.

I am super stoked you got it back. I hope you take the time to start a new thread here with the tale of your reunion and getting it back to order. Shout out what parts you need. Maybe we can help. Let's make you whole. 

I love those team comps. Nothing like them out there.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

shamobius said:


> There are a couple other threads on it already elsewhere. I will do a restoration tale here when the time comes.
> 
> I made first contact with the long lost frame here:
> 
> ...


I remember the post on fatcogs about the kona which seemed to be a Fat... i have not been on fatcogs for quite a while and did not see the follow through. WoW!! What a wonderfull story that is. Indeed. And a testament to the uniqueness of custom bikes: was it a production bike you would never have it back.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

colker1 said:


> I remember the post on fatcogs about the kona which seemed to be a Fat... i have not been on fatcogs for quite a while and did not see the follow through. WoW!! What a wonderfull story that is. Indeed. And a testament to the uniqueness of custom bikes: was it a production bike you would never have it back.


Incredible story! Please keep us updated thank you!


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

girlonbike said:


> Amazing story. Blown away actually. By the way, I think you took great photos back then.
> 
> I am super stoked you got it back. I hope you take the time to start a new thread here with the tale of your reunion and getting it back to order. Shout out what parts you need. Maybe we can help. Let's make you whole.
> 
> I love those team comps. Nothing like them out there.


Thanks girlonbike. Indeed, without the pictures this never would have happened, as it was the only real concrete proof of ownership I had. Over the last couple years I have been collecting parts for a late 80s build, but without any particular frame in mind. Incredible to think that I had been setting parts aside for my old Team Comp...

The only components I need at this point are a set of Ground Control 'S' Kevlar tires (in rideable condition), a pair of Suntour XC Comp pedals (pre XC Pro), and a yellow Specialized water bottle cage (alloy not plastic). I think I have everything else.

And yes I remember the bike had an amazing ride quality, best I had ever experienced. I cannot wait to put it back together. I am planning an exact restoration to the day I lost it, paint and parts.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

My one and only Fat Chance, a 1995 (I think) Yo Eddy with the Sapphire Fade paint job.

I was building it as a period correct 3x8 with XTR M952 and XT M737 but got the itch to modernize it. A brand new XT M8000 1x11 group will be here on Monday. XTR M950 brakes will stay on the bike. Mavic 517/Chris King wheelset.

Do I run XT M730 or XC Pro pedals?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Go with the XC Pro. XT, while good, are pretty common. This question just made me decide to take off the XT's on one bike and put on some XC Pros I've had sitting around for a long time.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

pinguwin said:


> Go with the XC Pro. XT, while good, are pretty common. This question just made me decide to take off the XT's on one bike and put on some XC Pros I've had sitting around for a long time.


I like the M730 the best of any pedal, new or old, but the XC Pro look nicer and are lighter. I have M730, M731, MT60, M735, XC Pro and old XC Compe (pre xc pro) to choose from.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't think it really matters since your build is all over the decades. Just choose what you like best.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I do have a M952 xtr group I may use if the 1x11 is too crazy for the bike. I change my mind way too often...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

It's all finished with the M8000 group, Chris King/Mavic 517 wheels, M950 XTR brakes.

I also ordered a brand new Aquafade Yo Eddy 2.2 frame on Thursday and will probably do another M8000/Chris King build.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice work. That's how I like to setup my vintage bikes; with great functioning newer tech. I'll post up some pics of my 89' Wicked Fat Resto-Mod when I get all of the right pieces in place.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

shamobius said:


> ...


What I've seen cannot be unseen. :thumbsup: Share the current pics man!


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

In the beginning:

1989 Fat Chance Team Comp side view by shamalama88, on Flickr

The lost years:

16911032_710628395785854_550592474_o by shamalama88, on Flickr

Rising from the ashes:

20170428_183016 by shamalama88, on Flickr

20170429_100225 by shamalama88, on Flickr

20170429_100241 by shamalama88, on Flickr

*Resurrection:*

1989 Fat Chance TC original build new paint by 1989 Fat Chance TC original build new paint by shamalama88, on Flickrflickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]shamalama88[/url], on Flickr


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Details, man, details! What´s the full build? Well done. Is the fat logo on the DT a bit bigger?


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

*1989 Wicked Fat Chance*

Well this isn't the final configuration, but it is fun to ride. The dirt is complements of the last few rides.

View attachment 1135618
View attachment 1135619
View attachment 1135620


I bought the frame, fork, post and a few other bits. The frame was rough so I had it powder coated and added the decals. I like more of a modern cockpit, thus the riser bars and 1 x 10 drive train. The Wolf Tooth NW 34 tooth front ring works fantastic.

I'd like to get some nicer and more cohesive parts on it down the road. Maybe a Thompson post, stem and bars and some Pauls brakes.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shamobius said:


> In the beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deserving of its own thread. Lovely. Thanks for bringing the vintage back! Clips and straps to boot!  Love the color combo and the falling stars. Who painted it?


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks girl! And you are right, I will give this bike its own thread, just as soon as I get back from: Toxik Harald's Show n' Shine this Sunday May 7th over in Vancouver!!!

Toxik Harald Strasser did the paint job, I couldn't be happier...

20170428_182054 by shamalama88, on Flickr


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

phattruth said:


> Well this isn't the final configuration, but it is fun to ride. The dirt is complements of the last few rides.
> 
> View attachment 1135618
> View attachment 1135619
> ...


I like that.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shamobius said:


> Thanks girl! And you are right, I will give this bike its own thread, just as soon as I get back from: Toxik Harald's Show n' Shine this Sunday May 7th over in Vancouver!!!
> 
> Toxik Harald Strasser did the paint job, I couldn't be happier...
> 
> 20170428_182054 by shamalama88, on Flickr


Oohhh. Thanks for the info. If you see a small toad, you know who to PM!


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Anyone here own, or at least ridden, one of the new Yo Eddy 2.0/1/2 yet? There are still very few ride reports out there, even Fatcogs seems dead. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

By this time next week my new 2.1 should be rolling. It's been a long 4 months and I'm ready to hit the trails!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Tough choice for my Sunday night river ride...









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Here are a couple of pics of my latest Fat. It's not period correct; it was built (as much as possible) from parts in my parts bin. When I needed to buy something I tried to keep the price in check. The drive train is mostly Shimano DX, and most of the components fit into the "blue collar classics" thread.

Thanks to G for the fork, and thanks to ER for helping get the fork repaired!!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MOre pictures or descriptions, please. 21 in Fat Chance, not wicked.. so the fork would be a 2.0 rake. 
I like that crankset. NIce build.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my latest Fat. It's not period correct; it was built (as much as possible) from parts in my parts bin. When I needed to buy something I tried to keep the price in check. The drive train is mostly Shimano DX, and most of the components fit into the "blue collar classics" thread.
> 
> Thanks to G for the fork, and thanks to ER for helping get the fork repaired!!


Those hubs are fantastic...Bullseye? I love those Bontrager saddles...so comfy. Who did the fork repair for you? ER is welding now ;P ?


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Slowly building the 93 Yo as funds allow. Complete XTR m900 build minus the headset. Still need a single Mavic 231 rim, m900 Canti springs/hardware and m900 cranks to finish it. I'd love to find a Tange Struts segmented fork for it but the Tange will have to do for now.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The frame is a 21" Wicked, labeled as a Wicked Lite during a repaint at some point in it's past. I'm not sure of the fork rake, but it works well with the frame - it's a stable ride. The hubs are rasta Bullseye, also from ER via Keyesville years ago.

The fork had damaged threads and the steerer was too short. Dale Saso replaced the steerer.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> The frame is a 21" Wicked, labeled as a Wicked Lite during a repaint at some point in it's past. I'm not sure of the fork rake, but it works well with the frame - it's a stable ride. The hubs are rasta Bullseye, also from ER via Keyesville years ago.
> 
> The fork had damaged threads and the steerer was too short. Dale Saso replaced the steerer.


How do you like it? You are a fan of Bontragers which have steeper seat angles and lower bb.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

dubya3 said:


> Slowly building the 93 Yo as funds allow. Complete XTR m900 build minus the headset. Still need a single Mavic 231 rim, m900 Canti springs/hardware and m900 cranks to finish it. I'd love to find a Tange Struts segmented fork for it but the Tange will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get a Marzocchi Bomber Z2


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> How do you like it? You are a fan of Bontragers which have steeper seat angles and lower bb.


I don't have enough miles on this frame to make a judgment on this frame. I wanted to try a Wicked because I've owning several Yo Eddy frames in the past and as much as I've wanted to like them I never have. At lower speeds I like the way they handle, but at higher speeds they're kind of blah (to me). Hopefully the Wicked is better.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I don't have enough miles on this frame to make a judgment on this frame. I wanted to try a Wicked because I've owning several Yo Eddy frames in the past and as much as I've wanted to like them I never have. At lower speeds I like the way they handle, but at higher speeds they're kind of blah (to me). Hopefully the Wicked is better.


well... they are not the best bike for going very fast.They are very good at slow speed technical trails. Fun to ride. Compliant over ruts etc..

I want to try a Bontrager. I am not sure about that 74degr seat angle when riding down anything choppy but i will try it.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> well... they are not the best bike for going very fast.
> 
> I want to try a Bontrager. I am not sure about that 74degr seat angle when riding down anything choppy but i will try it.


Make sure you have a set back seat post and slide the saddle back as fas as possible. And as must as I like Bontragers, their strongest point is not steep rough downhills - they are great climbers and a lot of fun in tight single track.

To me the Yo Eddy is fun for slow "pick your way" through a rock garden riding (almost like a trials bike). However, where I live the trails are more wide open, higher speed, and not particularly technical. Bikes need to be be able to go fast down hill, and sill be able to do well on steep and long climbs. It's not uncommon to climb 1,000 meters and then turn around and go downhill for the same.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Make sure you have a set back seat post and slide the saddle back as fas as possible. And as must as I like Bontragers, their strongest point is not steep rough downhills - they are great climbers and a lot of fun in tight single track.
> 
> To me the Yo Eddy is fun for slow "pick your way" through a rock garden riding (almost like a trials bike). However, where I live the trails are more wide open, higher speed, and not particularly technical. Bikes need to be be able to go fast down hill, and sill be able to do well on steep and long climbs. It's not uncommon to climb 1,000 meters and then turn around and go downhill for the same.


I grew up as a mountain biker on trails which are mostly slippery off camber rooted paths through the forest. You ride them in sections. 50 inches sometimes is a do or don´t section. I wish i had a fat chance when i was riding those trails.. I had the exact opposite. A bike like the wicked is born for those trails.


----------



## WeR138 (Aug 18, 2006)

Where the heck did you get a white Yo fork???


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

WeR138 said:


> Where the heck did you get a white Yo fork???


Me? If so it was a NOS employee owned fork with uncut steerer that was never used up until a couple years ago. The guy I bought the frame/fork from painted it white himself. I plan on having it painted to match the frame eventually.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WeR138 (Aug 18, 2006)

dubya3 said:


> Me? If so it was a NOS employee owned fork with uncut steerer that was never used up until a couple years ago. The guy I bought the frame/fork from painted it white himself. I plan on having it painted to match the frame eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it - Thanks. I've been looking for one for a number of years to complete a project. I never see them usually.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm the original owner of a 1997 Yo and always wanted a Slim. Well I got this last week and will be building it up soon.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice! I rode a Chris Chance frame for several years in the very early 2000s and always liked it. I have a Slim Chance frame in my basement waiting to be built up.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Chris rode the Appetite Seminar on a new Yo Eddy. Here we are, partying at the museum afterward.


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

I brought this bike back from the brink of the boneyard. Suffering from a severe case of jock itch, the lower seat tube was reinforced with a wraparound sleeve. 805Y3L now has a new lease on life!

20170329_113352 by shamalama88, on Flickr

IMG_0872 by shamalama88, on Flickr

IMG_0874 by shamalama88, on Flickr

20171126_135959 by shamalama88, on Flickr

20171126_140018 by shamalama88, on Flickr


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I dunno, shoulda left it with the patina... Nah, great to see it brought back to life. Who did the repair?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

That's quite the repair. Nicely done!


----------



## spaltinho (Oct 28, 2008)

*Wicked lite 1992*

Hi there,
right now I am building up a Wicked lite in all black. Got the frameset last year and will finish the project in the beginning of 2018. 
I really like the patina of the bike. All scratches and use.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Love that blue they call Teal. My favourite.
I see wickeds as workhorses and their best builds are no frills shimano or suntour. Everything functional skipping period correctness and focused on having fun w/ the least hassle. 
The less saddle to hbar drop you have, the less you think about a susp fork. It´s small diameter tubing and laid back seat angle deal exceptionally well w/ bumps and trail noise. It´s one of those bikes that are better than the sum of it´s parts.


----------



## spaltinho (Oct 28, 2008)

I always liked those Wickeds, too. I totally agree to what you are saying. The drop between hbar and saddle will be a lot smaller than it appears on the photos. Also, the PBC cranks will move over to another Fat Chance where they might fit a little better.


----------



## spaltinho (Oct 28, 2008)

*Yo Eddy Team Jersey*

And this is the project I am talking about. I got the Yo about a year ago after it wandered around in the forums in US, UK and Germany. I fell in love with the paint job, which I had not seen before with the white color in the middle. Normally there is lavender instead.
I am building it with black parts only. Mostly with XT. It only misses a FD, a matching hbar and black skrewers. Hope you like it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

stunning paint! Are those m737 lever/shifters? Never seen those in black.

EDIT: now i see it´s m735 group. push push 7sp?


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Love it


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I would leave everything black and let the white on the frame only. MOre practical and better looking.


----------



## spaltinho (Oct 28, 2008)

I will try it out with black soon. But I like the white saddle and grips a lot so far. 
As I am not a native English speaker I don't get what you mean by push, push 7spd.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I have to say I also like the white saddle and grips but they will get dirty fast, especially the grips. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

spaltinho said:


> As I am not a native English speaker I don't get what you mean by push, push 7spd.


The original Shimano integrated shifters required you to shift by pushing a lever with your thimb to shift for both the up and down shifts. It was called push-push, after the newer style trigger shifters came out (where down shiftes used a trigger "pull" motion).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> The original Shimano integrated shifters required you to shift by pushing a lever with your thimb to shift for both the up and down shifts. It was called push-push, after the newer style trigger shifters came out (where down shiftes used a trigger "pull" motion).


NOw i remember i had a set of deore dx 7sp trigger shifters on a Trek 8700 in 91 or 92.


----------



## spaltinho (Oct 28, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> The original Shimano integrated shifters required you to shift by pushing a lever with your thimb to shift for both the up and down shifts. It was called push-push, after the newer style trigger shifters came out (where down shiftes used a trigger "pull" motion).


Thanks for explaining. I am glad you guys share your knowledge here. I am aware I will make the grips dirty, but that is ok for me as I have to clean the bike anyways. I will keep posting the progress and my first driving experience.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

spaltinho said:


> Thanks for explaining. I am glad you guys share your knowledge here. I am aware I will make the grips dirty, but that is ok for me as I have to clean the bike anyways. I will keep posting the progress and my first driving experience.


Where you from? NOt many places will have the "inho" ... where i am we definitely have. São Paulo?


----------



## spaltinho (Oct 28, 2008)

colker1 said:


> Where you from? NOt many places will have the "inho" ... where i am we definitely have. São Paulo?


I am from Berlin in Germany. My friends used to put the inho behind my nickname because I was the younger one with that name. My real name is Malte (nothern German). 
We have a big group of collectors here in my city. A lot of them are members of mtbr.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

spaltinho said:


> I am from Berlin in Germany. My friends used to put the inho behind my nickname because I was the younger one with that name. My real name is Malte (nothern German).
> We have a big group of collectors here in my city. A lot of them are members of mtbr.


Cool... I thought it was portuguese.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

I have been riding a Tallboy LTC the last year plus. The Fat has been my bike
For pulling the bike trailer with my son. Yesterday I decided to take the fat on my ride. Wow, it felt so good even for a rigid bike. I found myself looking for the rough technical lines. It felt so much more connected to the trail and precise. Definitely a lot of fun. Moreso than I expected and I’ll be riding it more for sure. And just the other day I thought about selling it....no way now!

If you are like me, dust off your Yo and go ride!


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Dusted off my old Yo and converted it to a commuter/ gravel grinder. So much fun to ride. Still handles moderate trails too with the Compass Rat Trap Pass tires.


----------



## stinkydogfart (Mar 12, 2018)

*My Fat Chance Wicked Lite*

Just thought I would post a photo of My Wicked lite. I purchased this bike used back in 98. I worked at a small shop in Fayetteville, Ar at the time. It came in as a trade in on a day I wasn't working. I bought it as soon as I saw it. I road this bike consistently till I bought a new bike in 2013. It has to have upwards of 30k miles on it easy. I have worn out and replaced countless sets of components. The current form I built up as a city cruiser, and occasional trail ride. It has collected scars, patina, and loved marks through the years and miles I've ridden it.

I have a set of Syncros tubular cro-moly cranks and ti spindle double bearing BB that I had purchased back when I first bought it. I had some issue removing the bottom bracket at one point and the cups got a little stripped out. I am afraid to re-install them incase I can't take them out if there ever was an issue. Anybody have an old syncros BB that has good cups? My bearings and spindle are in excellent shape. The teeth where the tool catch are what is stripped out.

I was told this is a 96? anybody can verify I would greatly appreciate it. The fork does seem to be suspension corrected by my measurements.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

stinkydogfart said:


> Just thought I would post a photo of My Wicked lite. I purchased this bike used back in 98. I worked at a small shop in Fayetteville, Ar at the time. It came in as a trade in on a day I wasn't working. I bought it as soon as I saw it. I road this bike consistently till I bought a new bike in 2013. It has to have upwards of 30k miles on it easy. I have worn out and replaced countless sets of components. The current form I built up as a city cruiser, and occasional trail ride. It has collected scars, patina, and loved marks through the years and miles I've ridden it.
> 
> I have a set of Syncros tubular cro-moly cranks and ti spindle double bearing BB that I had purchased back when I first bought it. I had some issue removing the bottom bracket at one point and the cups got a little stripped out. I am afraid to re-install them incase I can't take them out if there ever was an issue. Anybody have an old syncros BB that has good cups? My bearings and spindle are in excellent shape. The teeth where the tool catch are what is stripped out.
> 
> ...


It could be a 93. Isn´t it the last year of building in sommerville, massachussets? HOw long is the fork btw, out of curiosity? Beautifull bike.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Threaded BB says post 93, and Somerville decal says 94 or older. So somewhere in there.


----------



## stinkydogfart (Mar 12, 2018)

colker1 said:


> It could be a 93. Isn´t it the last year of building in sommerville, massachussets? HOw long is the fork btw, out of curiosity? Beautifull bike.


I cant remember, was going to sell it a few years back and decided to keep it. Nostalgia got the better of me thankfully! I measured back then. When I decided to keep it I bought a Kona p2 (?) fork with a thredless steerer so I would have a few more stem choices. I haven't gotten around to installing it yet, need to get some headset pieces from Chris king. The kona p2 was listed as suspension corrected and it measured the same axle to crown. I'm not in the area to measure it, otherwise I'd get you the exact figure.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

stinkydogfart said:


> I cant remember, was going to sell it a few years back and decided to keep it. Nostalgia got the better of me thankfully! I measured back then. When I decided to keep it I bought a Kona p2 (?) fork with a thredless steerer so I would have a few more stem choices. I haven't gotten around to installing it yet, need to get some headset pieces from Chris king. The kona p2 was listed as suspension corrected and it measured the same axle to crown. I'm not in the area to measure it, otherwise I'd get you the exact figure.


Keep it w/ the fat original fork cause ... the paint! NOt that hard to find quill stems. You should post the bike on fatcogs.com


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

stinkydogfart said:


> I was told this is a 96? anybody can verify I would greatly appreciate it. The fork does seem to be suspension corrected by my measurements.


What is the serial number? (under Bottom Bracket)


----------



## stinkydogfart (Mar 12, 2018)

Retro Dude said:


> What is the serial number? (under Bottom Bracket)


The serial number of my Wicked Lite is 043W49X

I understand the W is for Wicked the rest baffles me. Does X mean Xtra Large? It measures 19 or 19.5" center of bb to center of seat tube. I would have figured it for a large. Does the 4 after the W stand for 94?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Head over to FatCogs.com - there is almost certainly a serial number registry over there


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

stinkydogfart said:


> The serial number of my Wicked Lite is 043W49X
> 
> I understand the W is for Wicked the rest baffles me. Does X mean Xtra Large? It measures 19 or 19.5" center of bb to center of seat tube. I would have figured it for a large. Does the 4 after the W stand for 94?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


The X probably means custom or a small batch. Size looks like a 19 just looking at it. Wickeds are measured c-t of the top tube but the head tube also tell tales.
Talk to Scott at fatcogs: he was one of the main welders at fat city in Sommerville.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

stinkydogfart said:


> The serial number of my Wicked Lite is 043W49X


It's the 43rd Wicked built in 1994 and a 19.5"

I've seen the "X" on a few serial numbers, not sure of meaning


----------



## stinkydogfart (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*'87 Fat Chance for sale $old*

Sold


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Hello Fellas, I was hoping you could give me a bit more insight about a Wicked that I found and might purchase in the next day or two. The gentleman selling it says the BB Serial reads 0276 for the first four digits. Does that sound accurate of Fat Chance serials numbers? Also judging by the pictures, is this sure to be a legitimate WFC? What would be your guy's valuation of the bike? Thank you for any help.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

It looks to be a wicked... any pics of the drop outs? Fats have distinctive drop outs.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Colker! Any idea of value and what I should pay fairly?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Definitely looks like a Fat. W in the serial number somewhere should indicate a Wicked. If you can measure the headtube angle, Wicked's are 71. The regular Fat Chances (F in serial number, unless much older) were 69.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

mainlyfats said:


> Definitely looks like a Fat. W in the serial number somewhere should indicate a Wicked. If you can measure the headtube angle, Wicked's are 71. The regular Fat Chances (F in serial number, unless much older) were 69.


Thanks for your input Mainlyfats, I'm slightly apprehensive as the bottom bracket picture shows what might be a crack opposite fo the serial number side. I have asked the seller to send me a clearer picture to be sure before i make the trip to purchase it. Out of curiosity, were the old Wickeds known to have longer or shorter TT/Reaches?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

19in wicked. 500 bucks? Maybe?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't think there was a ton of difference as both the seattube and headtube were steepened. Chainstays were noticeably shorter, though. Those don't look particularly short.

Yeah, I was going to mention the rust. YMMV, but that's a sub $200 bike to me.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

mainlyfats said:


> I don't think there was a ton of difference as both the seattube and headtube were steepened. Chainstays were noticeably shorter, though.
> 
> Yeah, I was going to mention the rust. YMMV, but that's a sub $200 bike to me.


Okay thats what I figured might be fair for price, I also was skeptical of the rust living in the Bay. Once again thank you fellas for you insight and knowledge on the subject!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

TheHolc said:


> Thanks for your input Mainlyfats, I'm slightly apprehensive as the bottom bracket picture shows what might be a crack opposite fo the serial number side. I have asked the seller to send me a clearer picture to be sure before i make the trip to purchase it. Out of curiosity, were the old Wickeds known to have longer or shorter TT/Reaches?


A 19in has a 22.75in top tube which for 87 is long. It has a salsa stem w/ roller which is a sought after part. I don´t know about the health of the frame or how wasted are wheels and drivetrain. If it´s all good and you pay 400 dollars i believe you got a deal. Does it fit You?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

colker1 said:


> It has a salsa stem w/ roller which is a sought after part.


 That's not moto - no brass cap - it's worthless! ;}


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> That's not moto - no brass cap - it's worthless! ;}


at least it´s painted a cool fade.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

colker1 said:


> A 19in has a 22.75in top tube which for 87 is long. It has a salsa stem w/ roller which is a sought after part. I don´t know about the health of the frame or how wasted are wheels and drivetrain. If it´s all good and you pay 400 dollars i believe you got a deal. Does it fit You?


I had gotten the guy down to $300, but its a bit small for me. I was going to use it as a back up for buddies, or clean it up and flip it to someone who would appreciate it. I know its not a Yo Eddy, but still fairly rare out here in California from what I've seen. I'm 6'4" so not much fits me without it looking like a clown bike by way of the 26ers.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

TheHolc said:


> I had gotten the guy down to $300, but its a small for me. I was going to use it as a back up for buddies, or clean it up and flip it to someone who would appreciate it. I know its not a Yo Eddy, but still fairly rare out here in California from what I've seen. I'm 6'4" so not much fits me without it looking like a clown bike by way of the 26ers.


That´s a 5´10 - 6ft person bike.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

colker1 said:


> at least it´s painted a cool fade.


Very true!

Size wise, I'm 6'3" and have had a couple of 19" Fats, but they required 330mm seatposts at max and 150mm stems. 21" - you'd still probably want a 140-150 stem - would fit you.


----------



## aretas (Oct 26, 2019)

Hi guys,


I´m Thomas from Dublin. After years of disappearance from mountain biking and being focused on road and track cycling I decided this year that´s probably time to try out the trails in Ticknock / Dublin area. And what can I say? Mountain biking is still fun



I use a Santa Cruz 5010C (tribute to my age) and build up right now a 2008 OneOne Lynskey 456Ti hardtail too.



Back in the older days I always dreamed to have a Fat Chance, most of all a Yo Eddy! … what else? But to be honest … I don’t want to pay 1500bucks or more today for a bike, what I use just a couple of times per year. And when it get scratches, I would be pissed off … no, that´s not worth it for me.
Finally I found a few weeks ago a Wicked Lite from 1993 on eBay…put in an affordable price and won the auction …. Yippiehyeah!
I already bought some nice parts, nothing too special … Syncros seat post, Onza Chill Pills, XTR 900 cranks , wheels and STI, Ringle H2O and a bit more.



Sadly the Wicked came without the seat clamp. Here my question now …. Can I use any seat clamp for the Wicked? Or did they came with special measurements or something? The “ring” at the seat tube is still there and I don’t want to file it off.


Thanks in advance for your help and Cheers, Thomas.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

aretas said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I´m Thomas from Dublin. After years of disappearance from mountain biking and being focused on road and track cycling I decided this year that´s probably time to try out the trails in Ticknock / Dublin area. And what can I say? Mountain biking is still fun
> 
> ...


I have a salsa seat collar on my wicked lite. I believe it´s the smallest diameter available. I love the bike.


----------



## aretas (Oct 26, 2019)

Hi colker1, thx a lot. So a standard 28.6mm seat collar should do the job ... I will keep my eyes open to find a time period correct one.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

aretas said:


> Hi colker1, thx a lot. So a standard 28.6mm seat collar should do the job ... I will keep my eyes open to find a time period correct one.


DKG may still have some available. They made them originally.

DKG Bicycle Products


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> DKG may still have some available. They made them originally.
> 
> DKG Bicycle Products


It´s a BMX collar right? The syncros post slips some under the salsa lip/cam lock i have.


----------



## aretas (Oct 26, 2019)

mainlyfats said:


> DKG may still have some available. They made them originally.
> 
> DKG Bicycle Products


Ok, that really helps. Ordered one. Now the next step ... find a Syncros stem, 120mm.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

aretas said:


> Ok, that really helps. Ordered one. Now the next step ... find a Syncros stem, 120mm.


You will pay through the roof for a 1in quill syncros stem. Salsa is closer to that bike´s soul but also too much $$. Just get a ritchey, tioga t bone, specialized quill stem and invest on a titanium 24in handlebar.


----------



## aretas (Oct 26, 2019)

colker1 said:


> You will pay through the roof for a 1in quill syncros stem. Salsa is closer to that bike´s soul but also too much $$. Just get a ritchey, tioga t bone, specialized quill stem and invest on a titanium 24in handlebar.


Well ... could easily live with a Salsa too ... Syncros came first in my mind, because the seat post I already have.
Here a pic of the frameset as I bought it.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*For Sale: 1989 Wicked w/Box Crown Fork*

Selling a perfect time machine:

https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showpr...=89-wicked-fat-chance-w-box-crown-fork&cat=39

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## La manita (Jan 21, 2009)

One more


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

ein?


----------



## La manita (Jan 21, 2009)

MattiThundrrr said:


> ein?


This 
Cheers


----------



## iku (Sep 15, 2020)

*which fat chance is this*

hello,
can someone help me out to investigate what fat chance model i have got and what were available at this period of time?

serial: 10778F

must be somewhere 87-89?

thank you and kind regrads


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

That's the 1077th frame built in 1988 and it's a Fat Chance (not a Wicked)


----------

